# [Sammelthread]CS:GO Wetten



## Koyote (6. November 2014)

Guten Abend,
da sich einige im normalen CS:GO Sammelthread beschweren, dass dort mehr über Wetten als Spielen geschrieben wird, mache ich hier mal einen neuen Thread auf.
Die meisten von euch wetten ja über CS:GO Lounge, deshalb erkläre ich hier auch gleich, wie das abläuft (für Einsteiger).

1. Wetten kann man auf CSGO Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets
2. Einloggen kann man sich direkt über das Steam-Profil
3. Rechts kann man nun die kommenden Spiele sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Durch einen Klick auf ein Spiel, kommt man zur detaillierten Ansicht.
Die % zeigen an, wie die Wetten verteilt sind, also wieviel % auf Team A und wieviel auf Team B gesetzt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Value ist einfach ausgedrückt die Währung. Man setzt nicht direkt mit Geld, sondern mit Skins, die ein gewisses Value haben. Mann kann dann direkt die Quote sehen, also der Faktor mal das Value = Gewinn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gewinn bekommt man wieder in Skins, also man bekommt Skins, die dem Wert des Gewinns entsprechen.

5. Man kann Skins aus seinem Item, oder Skins aus den Returns setzen. Skins aus den Returns sind skins, die man von vorherigen Wetten zurückerhalten / gewonnen hat.
Achtung: Wenn man Skins aus den Returns setzt, kann man nicht später nochmal welche aus dem Inventar hinzufügen.
Es sind maximal 4 Skins und man kann die Wette nach dem bestätigen nichtmehr zurücknehmen. Man kann lediglich das Team ändern.
Aus diesem Grund empfiehlt es sich nicht zu früh zu wetten, da sich teilweise die Umstände wie z.B. das Lineup der Teams ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Quote kann sich natürlich auch noch nach dem setzen verändern, also wenn man gesetzt hat wird die Quote nicht "eingefroren". Wenn man also am morgen setzt und das Spiel am Abend ist, kann sich bis dahin noch viel ändern. So setzt man z.B. 60 Dollar um 10 zu gewinnen (bei aktueller Quote).. Am Mittag spielt das Team jedoch schon ein Match so gut, dass noch mehr Leute dieses Team favorisieren und somit kann der gewinn schnell auf 2 Dollar fallen und sicher ist es eben nie, dass das Team dann auch gewinnt. Aus diesem Grund sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. 

6. Aus den Returns kann man die Wette mit dem Button Place Bet sofort abschließen, wenn man ein Team ausgewählt hat.
Beim wetten mit Skins aus dem Inventar kommt man in eine Warteschlange. Man wartet dann darauf, dass ein Bot-Trader bereit ist die Skins anzunehmen. Man gibt die Skins, die man setzt also einem Bot. Sobald dieser bereit ist, kommt ein Signalton und durch ein Klick auf den Link kommt man zum Handelsangebot (alles vorbereitet, mann muss nur annehmen, nicht die Skins selbst hinzufügen).
Wenn man gewonnen hat, bekommt man natürlich den Einsatz + den Gewinn und kann diesen auch wieder anfordern und bekommt ihn dann durch einen Bot gehandelt. Die Bots haben nicht immer alles "auf Lager", daher muss man öfter mal mehrere Bots nacheinander fordern, um alle Skins zu bekommen.
ACHTUNG: Wenn man beispielsweise eine AK-Redline in FT setzt, welche aussieht wie MW, dann bedeutet das nicht, dass man genau diese AK auch wieder bekommt. Man bekommt zwar eine AK-Redline FT, jedoch kann diese andere Sticker, andere Nametags, oder ein anderes aussehen, wie man es ja von FT kennt, besitzen. Der Stattrack-Counter wird natürlich auch beim handeln resettet.

7. Seine laufenden Wetten sieht man unter "my Bets"
Rechts daneber sieht man auch Won, Returns und Requested Returns, also die gewonnenen items, die gesetzten Items, die man zurück bekommen hat und unter Request Returns kann man Items hinzufügen, die man durch den Bot zurück ins Inventar gehandelt haben möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. Unter "My Profile", "Bet History" kann man die Liste der vergangenen Wetten sich ansehen und auch welche Items man gesetzt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei hier nicht heißen muss, dass "lost" einem hohen Verlust entspricht, oft setzt man günstige Skins auf Teams, bei denen man denkt, dass sie es trotz einer extrem niedrigen %-Zahl holen werden. Dabei ist die Quote dann extrem hoch. 

9. Häufige Probleme, Ausnahmen etc:

Wetten ist immer eine heikle Geschichte und es gibt auch schwarze Schafe in der "Szene".
Grundsätzlich gilt folgendes: Spiele der Teams ansehen(Livestream), Teams beobachten, selbst eine Meinung bilden, wetten.
Statistiken und Informationen kann man sich auf hltv.org besorgen. Dabei aber darauf achten, dass die %-Verteilung, welches Team besser ist, von Usern gemacht werden und diese möchten oft die Quoten zu ihren gunsten verbessern. Also sie hypen das schlechtere Team in der Hoffnung, dass viele Leute darauf setzen. Damit geht die Quote für das bessere Team hoch und sie bekommen mehr Geld.
In den Kommentaren steht eh 90% Schwachsinn. Die ehrlichste Meinung bekommt man von Freunden oder hier im PCGH  - Bald in diesem Thread 
Es gab auch schon Fälle, in denen das Team selbst das spiel extra verloren hat. Viele nennen das "throw". Wenn beispielsweise Team A 5% der Wetten hat und Team B 95%, dann sit bei Team A die Quote entsprechend hoch. Also setzen die "Pro-Gamer" von Team B ihre Skins auf Team A um somit ordentlich Kohle zu machen. Dies passiert öfter mal bei unbekannteren Teams.
Bei mittlerweile fast jedem Spiel (vor Allem wenn Polen spielen) gibt es auf die Spieler DDOS-Attacken. Teilweise werden die Spiele dann unterbrochen und verschoben. Die Wetten werden dann auch verschoben, wenn das Spiel nicht über 80 Stunden verschoben wurde, denn dann werden einem einfach die Items zurückgegeben.


Soviel erstmal auf die Schnelle zum Thema. Werde den Thread nochmal in Ruhe auf Rechtschreibung / Vollständigkeit prüfen. Wollte nur ne schnelle Einleitung schreiben und die Spieler im CS:GO Thread entnerven.

In diesen Thread also alles über Wetten. Ist ja oft interessant, was andere gewettet/gewonnen haben bzw. was sie zu den aktuellen Spielen für eine Meinung haben.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## ParaD0x1 (7. November 2014)

Endlich ein guter Topic  <3
Direkt Abonniert 

Btw. um auf die ersten Wetten zu kommen:

Schweden (80%) vs. Niederlande (20%)  Pers. Prozentverteilung:  Schweden (60%) vs. Niederlande (40%)

Grund: 
Schweden hat zwar gute Chancen mit ihrem Team auf einen Sieg, da 3 Spieler (wahrscheinlich wenn das LineUp das gleiche ist wie letztes Spiel) aus Fnatic sind, allerdings haben sie im letzten Match nicht grade Bestleistung gezeigt. Wohingegen Niederlande gegen Makedonien auch nicht grade gut gespielt hat ... Beide Teams nicht grade sehr top.

Daher gehe ich persönlich auf eine 2$ Low-Bet Wette auf Niederlande 


Nächste Spiel: 
Fnatic (82%) vs. Dignitas (18%)  Pers. Prozentverteilung:  Fnatic (75%) vs. Dignitas (25%)

Klarer Sieg an Fnatic, wenn sie sich nicht auf ihren Sieg in der ESWC ausruhen, daher klein wenig mehr Prozente auf Dignitas 
Persönlich Bet: All in on Fnatic


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2014)

Ach, bei Schweden gegen Niederlande bin ich mir so unsicher. Wette im Moment gerne mit Ca. 50-60 Dollar, um dann wenigsten auch was rauszubekommen. Gestern auf X6tence 12 bekommen. 
Würde gleiches auch gerne mit Schweden-Niederlande machen. 
Wenn man sich das Niederlande Team mal so ansieht, ich meine was gibt es da für starke Spieler... ChrisJ ist halt gut, aber der Rest ist nun wirklich nicht überragend. 
Wenn man sich die Kommentare so gibt, wird ja Niederlande richtig gehyped... Ok, die Kommentare sind meistens eh nur Schwachsinn aber naja. 

Ich denke ich setze um die 50 Dollar. Auf Schweden.  Wer mehr will, muss riskieren


----------



## Oozy (7. November 2014)

Danke dir für den Thread und die Anleitung, die besonders für Einsteiger hilfreich ist.

Ich bin mit Wetten etwas vorsichiger geworden, seit ich meine AK47 Redline FT bei iBP gegen LDLC verloren habe. Auch wenn die Beträge nicht so hoch waren, hat es mich schon ein wenig geärgert. Da meine Skins (insgesamt ca 10 Euro) nicht gerade viel Wert sind, habe ich aber auch nicht all zu viel zu verlieren.

Heute werde ich circa 5 Euro auf Fnatic setzen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. November 2014)

Ich glaub ich setz mal 10 auf Fnatic.


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2014)

EDIT: Schweden ist doch sau stark DD Leider jetzt eben auf Niederlande gesetzt.


----------



## DerBusch13 (7. November 2014)

Jetzt kann ich meine Tipps noch besser weiter geben xD Naja man hat ja lange nichts von mir gehört^^ Werde wieder mehr Tipps geben.

EDIT: Setze natürlich auch auf Fnatic.


----------



## Koyote (7. November 2014)

Mich ärgerts ja, dass ich nicht doch all-in auf Schweden gegangen bin 
Dafür kommt jetzt alles in Fnatic 

EDIT: So wette ich morgen. Hätte gerne mehr auf Fnatic gesetzt, aber leider habe ich keine Items, die einen höheren Wert haben 

http://prntscr.com/5432v7

Fnatic wird glaub sicher gewinnen. LDLC ist auch top, aber ich denke, dass VP eine Map holen wird.


----------



## DerBusch13 (7. November 2014)

Joa das Spiel VP Vs. LDLC wird ne interessante Sache, ich denke auch das VirtusPro eine Map holen wird. LDLC könnte es auch direkt mit nem 2:0 gewinnen, man weiß ja nie 

Vielleicht sehen wir ja auch mal ne Überraschung und VirtusPro holt den Siegt, wer weiß


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Das kann man bei jedem Spiel sagen


----------



## DerBusch13 (8. November 2014)

Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. November 2014)

Auf VP vs. LDLC wette ich nicht, für mich ist das eher ein 40/60 Spiel weil VP auch LDLC mal eben so 2:1en könnte, man weiß ja nie bei den Polen.


----------



## Oozy (8. November 2014)

Die Warteschlangen waren wieder mal alle besetzt und konnte nicht auf fnatic setzen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. November 2014)

Kommt das öfter vor/wie lang muss man normalerweise warten?

Versuche gerade die 10 Tec9 Sanstorm ST die mir ein paar Kumpels geschenkt haben zu verwetten, bisher gings aber noch nicht...


----------



## Sandyman-Kap (8. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Was "kostet" das Wetten eigentlich? Also wieviell % des Gewinns werden einbehalten oder wird das erst fällig wenn man seine Returns ins Inventar zurück "tradet"?


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Aaaalter warum ist vp so gut auf overpass?
Hoffentlich schafft vp das noch. ..


Wird nichts einbehalten bei wetten.


----------



## DerBusch13 (8. November 2014)

Fnatic hat gewonnen, ich habe auf Fnatic gesetzt. Ich habe nur meine gesetzte Waffe zurück bekommen


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Ich werde wohl einiges verlieren... ldlc schaut nicht gut aus heute


----------



## TobiMoesi (8. November 2014)

20 dollar futsch wenn ldlc das nicht mehr macht :/


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. November 2014)

Wie schätzt ihr Fnatic gegen (voraussichtlich) LDLC?
Ok, wird wohl doch nicht LDLC als Gegner...

Meiner Meinung nach klar Fnatic oder?


----------



## DerBusch13 (8. November 2014)

Warum voraussichtlich ? Wenn LDLC gewinnt, muss VP gegen Fnatic ran.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. November 2014)

Hatte ein Spiel dazwischen, dachte VP ist noch immer so gut dabei...


----------



## DerBusch13 (8. November 2014)

Ne Frage: Ist bei euch auch CSGO Lounge down ? oder lädt extrem lange ? komme nicht auf die Seite


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Alter hat ldlc gut gespielt auf infe. Vp gg fnatic denke ich fnatic.


----------



## MepMepWroam (8. November 2014)

Funktioniert wunderbar, nur die Quoten sind halt fürn Arsch.


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Das game sollte wohl Safe sein denke ich. Wenn es nicht 3 x overpass ist :F


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. November 2014)

Ich finde es überhaupt nicht safe.. 
VP ist ein starkes Team welches zu fähig ist. 
Und wie ich finde lässt Fnatic in letzter Zeit etwas nach.


----------



## TobiMoesi (8. November 2014)

4$ gewonnen \(^~^)/


----------



## DerBusch13 (8. November 2014)

Die Chance das Fnatic gewinnt ist zwar sehr hoch, aber irgendwie juckt es mich in de Fingern, dass ich auf VirtusPro was kleines setzten will ^^


----------



## Koyote (8. November 2014)

Hab "all-in" fnatic. 5$ sind 5$ aber ich glaube ich bereue es schon gesetzt zu haben 

Edit: Ok, doch ez fnatic.


----------



## DerBusch13 (9. November 2014)

Jawoll nice  Beim Spiel VexStar Vs. noMercy habe ich auf VexStar gesetzt, setzte bei Spielen die ich eher uninteressant finde meist auf den underdog, und jetzt ratet mal wer gewonnen hat  Wieder um 10$ reicher 

EDIT: 

Hier noch mein Tipp für das Spiel LDLC Vs. Fnatic:

Vorab, dass Spiel ist brand heiß! Es ist 50%-50%, das letzte mal als Fnatic gegen LDLC gespielt hat, hat Fnatic 2:0 gewonnen.  

Das lineup:

LDLC: NBK, Shox, SmithZz, Happy, kioShima
Fnatic: JW, Olofm, KRiMZ, Pronax, Flusha

Maps:

Die Maps sind unbekannt, es ist ein BO5.


Ich sage mal so viel: Es wird ein extrem spannendes Game! es wird auf jeden Fall kein 3:0 werden. 

Kurz gesagt, ich werde was ganz kleines auf Fnatic setzten. Das Spiel wird so riskant, das ihr wirklich nur was kleines setzen solltet! Beide Teams sind einfach sau stark.

Wie immer nur ein Tipp, wenn eines der Teams verliert auf das ihr gesetzt habt, habe ich keine schuld daran. 

LG DerBusch 

BTW es könnten Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sein, liegt einfach daran das Deutsch nicht meine Sprache ist bzw. ich auch noch English spreche, weil wegen Muttersprache ^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. November 2014)

So von 10€ bereits auf 20€ hochgewettet vom Inventarinhalt-Wert 

Aber ich denke mal interessant wird es erst wenn das Insider-Wissen steigt und man somit auf eventuelle Underdogs wetten kann 
Mal sehen wie weit ich mit den 10€ Start-Wett-Geld komme


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Ich bin jetzt von 10 euro auf 90 dollar gekommen. Aber muss paar wetten aussetzen weil zu riskant. Hab auch schon  2x recht viel verloren aber insgesamt eben von 10 euro auf 90 hoch.


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2014)

Gute Idee mit dem Thread und schöne Zusammenfassung  Einen "Fehler" habe ich aber entdeckt:



Koyote schrieb:


> Bei mittlerweile fast jedem Spiel (vor Allem wenn *Polen *spielen) gibt es auf die Spieler DDOS-Attacken.



Ich denke, du meinst die Dänen (Dignitas).

Mein Wettverlauf: Bin vom Wettgewinn bei 0 angefangen (klingt logisch, oder? ) und dann auf +180€ hoch, dann wieder auf 0. Dann wieder auf +185€, dann wieder 0  Und jetzt bin ich bei ca. +10€


----------



## DerBusch13 (10. November 2014)

Hier mein Tipp für das Spiel PENTA vs. London Conspiracy

Das lineup der Teams:
PENTA: kRYSTAL, r0bs3n, denis, fel1x, Spiidi
LC: rain, prb, Polly, RUBINO, Skurk

Maps sind unbekannt, aber PENTA darf eine Map auswählen und: 
"Grand final. PENTA have an automatic 1-0 advantage due to coming from the upper bracket"

PENTA hat die letzten 5 Spiele fast alle gewonnen, bis auf eins. 

Best of 3vs. HellRaisers 2-0
Best of 3vs. x6tence 2-0
cache vs. Flipsid3 8-16
cache vs. Orbit 16-10
dust2 vs. iNC 16-11 

LC hat bis auf 2 der letzten 5 Spiele alle verloren. Zudem hat PENTA HellRaisers ziemlich fertig gemacht. 

Also, mein Tipp liegt hier auf PENTA.

Wie immer nur ein Tipp, wenn eines der Teams verliert auf das ihr gesetzt habt, habe ich keine schuld daran. 

LG DerBusch


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2014)

Werde wohl auch einiges auf Penta setzen. Ich schätze Penta momentan sowieso leicht stärker ein als LC, sie sind sowohl national als auch international momentan momentan gut dabei. Dazu kommt noch, dass Penta mit 1-0 in das Match geht UND den Mapvote-Vorteil hat. 

Und das beste: Die momentane Quote liegt bei 79-21, also ziemlich gut für einen bet auf Penta, wie ich finde.


----------



## DerBusch13 (10. November 2014)

Zur Zeit ist das lineup von PENTA auch ziemlich stark, so wie es jetzt ist gefällt es mir


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Denke auch, dass penta das macht. Hab ma um die 50 drauf gesetzt. Quote lädt ja echt ein. 
Aber vertraut mir nicht, heute ging bisher bei mir alles schief


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. November 2014)

Ich setze 15€ auf Penta


----------



## TobiMoesi (10. November 2014)

60 $ auf penta
#believe


----------



## DerBusch13 (10. November 2014)

#belive 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuRWiI8qds

Das viel mir sofort ein das Lied  Habe das lange nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit dem Thread und schöne Zusammenfassung  Einen "Fehler" habe ich aber entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Werde den ganzen Startpost nochmal editieren, wenn ich wirklich Zeit habe. Im Moment jedoch hab ich jede Sekunde was zu tun 

Beim morgigen Spiel Frankreich gegen Russland steht ja, dass es auf morgen verschoben wurde. Hatten die damals das schon angefangen zu spielen und dann abgebrochen oder wurde es verschoben bevor es angefangen wurde?


----------



## MepMepWroam (10. November 2014)

Weiß jemand ob man bei CSGOL auch auf die Caseking of the Hill Spiele wetten kann ? Sind ja doch ein paar interessante Spiele dabei


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. November 2014)

MepMepWroam schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man bei CSGOL auch auf die Caseking of the Hill Spiele wetten kann ? Sind ja doch ein paar interessante Spiele dabei


 
Kannst du lediglich die verantwortlichen per E-Mail kontaktieren und nachfragen
Aber wenn da bekannte Teams dabei sind, wird sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel dabei sein


----------



## MepMepWroam (10. November 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Kannst du lediglich die verantwortlichen per E-Mail kontaktieren und nachfragen
> Aber wenn da bekannte Teams dabei sind, wird sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel dabei sein


 
Mehr oder weniger, fnatic und LDLC haben heute bekanntgegeben dass sie an dem Turnier nicht teilnehmen werden. Ansonsten sind dabei: Cloud9, mousesports, NiP, Virtus.pro, Planetkey Dynamics, Titan, Epsilon und London Conspiracy.
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die bisherigen Caseking of the Hill alle dabei, mal abwarten.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. November 2014)

Ich hab das Wetten aufgegeben, hab keine 5-10€-Skins mehr, alles verloren.


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Bei welchen spielen haste die verloren?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. November 2014)

Das ist schon ne Zeit her... War damals glaub ich c9 gegen vp oder so - und c9 hat gewonnen.


----------



## Oozy (10. November 2014)

C9 gegen VP habe ich auch schon für meine Verhältnisse höher verloren und das Wetten erstmals links liegen gelassen. Nun habe ich wieder mit meinen ganz billigen Skins angefangen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (10. November 2014)

Da waren gleich 2 hintereinander oder? 
Das waren eine meiner ersten wetten und ich hab einfach beide zufällig richtig getippt


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Oh man das sieht nicht gut aus für penta..


----------



## silent-hunter000 (10. November 2014)

Wie stehts? 
Kann am Handy leider nicht gucken.
Viel mehr als ihren automatischen 1:0 Vorsprung können sie ja noch garnicht verloren haben oder?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. November 2014)

Ach wieso? 

7:6 für Penta bis jetzt, alles noch drin


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Ist ne ct map. Penta macht nen sehr schlechten eindruck.


----------



## Oozy (10. November 2014)

Ja, hätte ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass von PENTA mehr kommt. Hoffenlich drehen sie das noch.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (10. November 2014)

Momentan ist eh Pause wegen DDos...
Steht 9:10 gegen Penta.
Angeblich jetzt 10:10 aber k.a.
Jedenfalls wieder  ein verdammtes Match um darauf zu wetten

Werde wohl ab jetzt nur noch auf Großveranstaltungen ohne Umweg Internet wetten.


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Hier stand Schwachsinn.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (10. November 2014)

Ich werde meine wette auf LC umplatzieren. Die haben Spiel 2 gewonnen und jetzt sieht es knapp aus. Hab leider im moment kaum Skins  hab das "meiste" was ich so hatte bei LDLC gegen Fanatic verloren.


----------



## Koyote (10. November 2014)

Man kann das Team aber nicht wechseln.


----------



## TobiMoesi (10. November 2014)

Penta win confirmed, keine ahnung warum
Mir egal, ich hab gewonnen \(^~^)/


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2014)

Geil  bor bin ich erleichtert....
Habe mehr bekommen als ich eigentlich gewinnen würde  schaut mal:

Also die Cayman hab ich gewonnen obwohl Potential reward was mit 15.


----------



## Zureh (11. November 2014)

Sauber Penta  Hatte wenn ich mich recht erinnere ca. 8$ Value


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2014)

Penta kam aus dem UB, die hatten 1-0 Mapvorteil.


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2014)

Ohne den wäre es auch wohl eher für lc ausgegangen :S


----------



## TobiMoesi (11. November 2014)

Haben die die 3. Map (d2) fertig gespielt?
Das match war auf csgolounge schon nach regel no 12 verschoben worden und dann war auf einmal sieg penta


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2014)

Laut hltv haben die es fertig gespielt.


----------



## DerBusch13 (11. November 2014)

bei mir sagt hltv 1-1


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> bei mir sagt hltv 1-1


 
Ja... Penta hatte 1 Map Vorsprung, weil sie aus dem Upper Bracket kamen. 

LC hat die erste Map gewonnen, Penta die Zweite -> 2-1 für Penta.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. November 2014)

Russland oder Frankreich?

Odds stehen ja bei 85% - 15%

Allerdings hat Russland in Vergangenheit ziemlich gut gespielt ..


----------



## Teutonnen (11. November 2014)

Frankreich gewinnt, weil sie die besseren Quoten haben - dafür sorgen die DDOSser schon.


----------



## Koyote (11. November 2014)

Was denkt ihr c9 vs epsiolon? Bin mir eig sicher c9 gewinnt.

Man warum geht denn csgolounge nicht?....

Alter jetzt hab ich gut was verloren... nie wieder C9


----------



## DerBusch13 (12. November 2014)

WOW das C9 das verliert habe ich echt nicht mit gerechnet O.o Habe auch ein paar Dollar verloren :/ Aber naja so etwas passiert halt immer


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2014)

Jo... muss wieder einiges gewinnen um das auszugleichen.  Bei den nächsten 3 games in der lounge habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## DerBusch13 (12. November 2014)

So habe grade meine geliebte M4A4 gesetzt, wenn ich die verliere dann setzte ich mich in die Ecke und weine erstmal ein paar Stunden  

Und das Spiel xile Vs. Adapt ist ziemlich hart, ich habe auf xile gesetzt 

EDIT: Ich weine jetzt erstmal, aber vor Freude  Beide underdogs auf die ich gesetzt habe, haben gewonnen


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2014)

Habe jetzt so gut wie alles verloren...


----------



## Oozy (12. November 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Habe jetzt so gut wie alles verloren...


Das ist bitter. Auf wen hast du alles gewettet? Bei C9 und VP wette ich lieber nicht mehr, auch wenn sie in der Favoritenrolle sind, sind sie mir zu inkonstant.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. November 2014)

Cevo = skip
Komm ich im schnitt besser bei rum


----------



## DerBusch13 (12. November 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Habe jetzt so gut wie alles verloren...


 
Auf wen gesetzt du hast ?
zu viel Yoda ^^


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2014)

Ach, das er gestern einfach nicht mein Tag. Kann mich ja wieder hochwetten.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. November 2014)

Jop ... auch alle mehr wertigen Skins verloren gestern ..


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. November 2014)

Asiimov auf c9 
Ez skins(hoffentlich)


----------



## Koyote (12. November 2014)

Oh man, ich würde auch gerne wieder wetten. Muss glaub mal Geld investieren


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. November 2014)

Haha :'D


----------



## MepMepWroam (12. November 2014)

Also bei mouz vs Titan juckts mich schon in den Finger bisschen was auf mouz zu setzen...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. November 2014)

Also ich wette garantiert nicht auf mousz, das ist mir zu risky


----------



## TobiMoesi (13. November 2014)

Was macht ihr bei mouz vs titan?
Ich wollt ursprünglich high auf titan, aber das bo1 macht mir zuviel angst


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. November 2014)

VP vs. LC, aus fun mal 2€ auf LC gesetzt ... die gewinnen auch noch


----------



## MepMepWroam (13. November 2014)

5$ auf VP gesetzt, die verlieren. 2$ auf mouz und das match ist gerade relativ offen  Hoffe nur das mouz noch gewinnt sonst fehlen mir ein paar Items 

e: hat mouz das wirklich geholt, auf cobble scheint alles möglic zu sein. LC gegen mouz ist mir dann aber zu riskant, da setzte ich nichts.


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2014)

14 Dollar durch Mouz bekommen. Naja, jetzt habe ich wieder 20 oder so und damit wette ich mich hoch auf meinen alten Stand. Setze jetzt aber nurnoch bedacht


----------



## TobiMoesi (13. November 2014)

45 verloren, noice *~*


----------



## Koyote (13. November 2014)

Bei welchem Game und wv haste jetzt noch?


----------



## TobiMoesi (13. November 2014)

Titan, jetz muss die erwettete ak einspringen, also noch so 20 euro


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. November 2014)

VP 73% vs. Mouz 27% .. Persönliche Odds:  Vp 45% vs. Mouz 55%

Denke Mouz hat eine sehr reale Chance, haben sich echt gut geschlagen die letzten 8 Spiele von dem sie 7 gewonnen haben.! 
Daher gehe ich mit 3$ auf Mouz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. November 2014)

AufVP würde ich so wieso micht setzen, sind mir zu instabil.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. November 2014)

Werden nicht umsonst Virtus Throw genannt


----------



## DerBusch13 (17. November 2014)

Ich setze meine AK Redline auf Mouz


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. November 2014)

Bekomme langsam ein gutes Händchen fürs Wetten 

1. Map ging an Mouz, die 2. sieht auch nach Mouz aus


----------



## Oozy (17. November 2014)

Genau deswegen wette ich nie mehr auf VP. Gewinnen das Spiel als Underdog gegen den Favoriten und im nächsten Spiel ist das dann wieder umgekehrt.

Zum Glück habe ich nciht gesetzt.


----------



## AtzeKrank (18. November 2014)

Online nur ganz selten gegen Mouz!


----------



## Teutonnen (18. November 2014)

Mouz online ist so ne sache^^


----------



## Zureh (18. November 2014)

VP spielt unter Druck meistens gut. Also einfach auf sie setzen, wenn das Spiel den weiteren Verbleib im Turnier bedeutet oder wenn sie Underdog sind und nie, wenn sie der Favorit sind


----------



## DerBusch13 (18. November 2014)

Da hast du Recht, war meist immer so bei denen


----------



## hendrosch (18. November 2014)

Wollte mal mit Wetten Anfangen, aber Steam Fremde Seiten (tf2Outpost, Cs:go Lounge) können auf mein Inventar nicht zugreifen, es steht aber auf Öffentlich.
Weis da vielleicht jemand worans liegen könnte?


----------



## DerBusch13 (19. November 2014)

In letzter Zeit sind die Bots bzw Server nicht zu erreichen.

Manchmal hilft es auch nochmal in der Lounge auf Inventory zu klicken.

EDIT: Heute beim Spiel 3DMAX Vs. CPW meine AK Redline auf CPW gesetzt.

Denke mal das CPW das 2:0 gewinnen wird.


----------



## Zureh (23. November 2014)

Nice, HLTV hat 16:14 gegen NiP gewonnen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Quote von 33-67 musste ich mal wieder nen höheren Bet machen


----------



## Oozy (23. November 2014)

Gratuliere!


----------



## Scalon (23. November 2014)

Zureh schrieb:


> Nice, HLTV hat 16:14 gegen NiP gewonnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ist das bei dir Medium oder Big gewesen?


----------



## Zureh (23. November 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> ist das bei dir Medium oder Big gewesen?


 
Im Moment Big  Hoffe es wird wieder Medium haha


----------



## lozux (26. November 2014)

So meine ersten Wetten sind platziert 

Fnatic gg Bravado 3$ auf Fnatic
NiP gg Planetkey 1.74$ auf NiP
CPW gg iBuyPower 18cents auf CPW

Hoffentlich wird das was 

Sonst waren das meine ersten und einzigen Wetten


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. November 2014)

Fnatic gg Bravado, setz ich nicht drauf, kriegt man kein Gewinn 

Penta vs Dignitas, Penta 2$

HR vs. C9, HR 4$


----------



## AtzeKrank (26. November 2014)

Die ganzen 85%+ Wetten kann man getrost überspringen. Da müsste man viel zu viel rein hauen um wenigstens etwas Gewinn zu erzielen.


----------



## Zureh (26. November 2014)

Dann hau ich meine Wetten auch mal hier rein 

Nachtrag: Noch paar Lowskins auf Penta, bin zu faul diese Skins in mein Inventar zu holen  Deshalb einfach auf Penta gesetzt  http://www11.pic-upload.de/26.11.14/jufb35ied.png


----------



## Scalon (27. November 2014)

Warum wettet ihr alle gegen Cloud9? Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu ihnen und gegen Hellraiser  Wie weit kam IBP noch mal in Köln?


----------



## Zureh (27. November 2014)

Scalon schrieb:


> Warum wettet ihr alle gegen Cloud9? Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu ihnen und gegen Hellraiser  Wie weit kam IBP noch mal in Köln?



EZ SKINS EZ LIFE, deshalb


----------



## Teutonnen (27. November 2014)

Hätt ich nur mehr als die 5€ auf Penta gesetzt


----------



## Zureh (27. November 2014)

Heutiger Tag


----------



## lozux (28. November 2014)

4 hours from now Change Teams
HR
62% vs NiP
38%
(your type)
$ 0.10
MAG-7 | Heaven Guard (Field-Tested)
Field-Tested
$ 0.11
P2000 | Red FragCam (Minimal Wear)
Minimal Wear
Potential reward:
0.34 Value
7 hours from now Change Teams
VP
92% vs Penta
8%
(your type)
$ 0.04
SG 553 | Army Sheen (Minimal Wear)
Minimal Wear
Potential reward:
0.44 Value
10 hours from now Change Teams
LDLC
43%
(your type) vs Fnatic
57%
$ 0.16
Glock-18 | Night (Battle-Scarred)
Battle-Scarred
Potential reward:
0.21 Value
13 hours from now Change Teams
Dignitas
71%
(your type) vs Na'Vi
29%
$ 0.05
P250 | Boreal Forest (Minimal Wear)
Minimal Wear
$ 0.04
G3SG1 | Polar Camo (Field-Tested)
Field-Tested
$ 0.04
Sawed-Off | Forest DDPAT (Minimal Wear)
Minimal Wear
$ 0.43
Desert Eagle | Crimson Web (Field-Tested)
Field-Tested
Potential reward:
0.22 Value

meine bets für heute ;D alle nur paar cents will nicht zu viloe verlieren am anfang direkt 
sind enfach rauskaopiert hab gleich schule und keine zeit Bild hochzuladen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Kommen bald wieder paar Runden zum Wetten? Wollte da jetzt auch mal einsteigen  bzw mal wieder


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. Dezember 2014)

Esea läuft derzeit. Werden wir paar interessante Spiele dabei sein.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr Tipps für die heutigen Spiele? 

Hab nen Sticker der in CSGOLounge knapp 2.50€ Wert ist so wie eine M4 für 1€ und ein zwei stickter für 50ct


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. Dezember 2014)

Was für einen Sticker? 
VP vs C9 auf VP 
IBP vs MOUZ auf IBP


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Nennt sich Aufkleber | Rekt (Holo)


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. Dezember 2014)

Ah Ok. Danke


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich blöd oder finde ich die von dir aufgezählten spiele nicht? xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. Dezember 2014)

Haha... Lounge hat das line up noch nicht aktualisiert. TBA = To be announced = wird noch verkündet. Aber die Gewinner stehen ja schon fest


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Wurde endlich geupdatet  

Blöd nur das meine M4 nicht angezeigt wird sondern nur die beiden sticker


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Gleich Fnatic vs Titan laut CSGO Lounge 90/10 Was meint ihr? hab mal nen kleinen sticker random auf Titan gewettet, gewinnen würde ich 3.50


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. Dezember 2014)

Titan wird in diesem Turnier nix reißen! Spielen ja mit ihrem Couch als Ersatz für kqly


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Dezember 2014)

Kql ist on VACation , ist sammle noch etwas Money bevor ich wieder wette ohne 2-3€ Skins lohnt es sich nicht zu wetten da man zu wenig Gewinn bekommt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Dezember 2014)

Titan hat gerade die erste Runde gewonnen  jetzt nur noch eine und ich mach aus nem 40ct Sticker n 3.50 Skin/Sticker


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Dezember 2014)

Klasse, so schnell kann man seine skins verlieren. Titan und c9 am verlieren :-\ gg wer auf den underdog gesetzt hat.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Dezember 2014)

Titan war mir persönlich klar. Virtus Throw hat mal wieder gemischt - auf die setze ich aber eh nie (zu instabil) und IBP wird langsam echt gut


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Dezember 2014)

IBP ging echt mega ab gestern. Schade das ich da nicht bei der Quote gewettet sondern geschlafen hab   Mal gucken, auf was setzt ihr heute?


----------



## hendrosch (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab ne full bet fnatic gesetzt sind aber nur 3,16$ bei mir


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Dezember 2014)

Was meint ihr PRage oder GirlsG, auf wen sollte ich wetten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich machte all in Penta  zum Glück 1:0


----------



## lozux (9. Dezember 2014)

gg ez skins

EDIT: hab mal paar cents auf penta gegen mouz gesetzt, da mouz neues linup und ich penta mag xD und es waren gute odds


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Dezember 2014)

So Penta gewann 2:0 - habe jetzt paar 0,04€ Skins auf Penta gesetzt - einfach so, andere Bets waren mir irgendwie naja komisch.

Schade 2:0 für mauz, auf cache war es aber knapp (14:16)

Jemand Tipps für die nächsten Matches ?


----------



## Koyote (11. Dezember 2014)

Was denkt ihr, Penta oder Epsilon?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein 3DMax so schlecht... habe fast alles verloren 

Penta war letztens ziemlich stark, viell. paar billig Skins auf Penta


----------



## AtzeKrank (11. Dezember 2014)

Du hast hoffentlich nicht aus 3D max gesetzt xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Dezember 2014)

Doch -.-, huh habe auf IBP gesetzt - gewonnen aber keine Skins bekommen xD, nur die Returns die ich gesetzt habe.

Was denkt ihr, wer gewinnt ? Habe bei Schweden vs FR auf FR gesetzt, weil außer KeniS alle LDLC sind und bei SW nur einer aus FNatic spielt, keine NiP Spieler.

Beim Turnier hab ich auch auf FR gesetzt, Polen ist mir zu throw, FIN zu schwach und SW ohne NiP und Fnatic sowieso.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich setze wie folgt: Low Bet (7$ auf Sweden) und 40$ auf Polen


----------



## Koyote (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch wieder mit dem Wetten angefangen, bin noch so um die 20 Dollar, aber wird noch. Wette auch erst seit paar Tagen wieder. Habe eben auf Energy gesetzt und Werde auf Frankreich & Polen setzen.


----------



## AtzeKrank (13. Dezember 2014)

Oh man, wer hätte das gedacht, Mouz verliert. Bin hoch auf Mouz gegangen! Top :-\


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Dezember 2014)

Schade, mouz hat eigentlich gut gespielt. Ich bin all-in auf FR, LDLC+Titan ftw. 

Polen ist auch stark aber ohne pascha . Das ist wie FR ohne Happy oder NiP ohne Get_Right.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Dezember 2014)

40€ auf Polen!


----------



## lozux (14. Dezember 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> 40€ auf Polen!


wann ist das Spiel? haben die gewonnen? hab da auch 5 euronen drauf


----------



## AtzeKrank (14. Dezember 2014)

Er meint sicher das nächste Spiel Polen vs Frankreich. 

Das erste Spiel haben die Polen 2:0 gewonnen.

Bei dem Spiel bin ich mir echt unsicher!


----------



## lozux (14. Dezember 2014)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Er meint sicher das nächste Spiel Polen vs Frankreich.
> 
> Das erste Spiel haben die Polen 2:0 gewonnen.
> 
> Bei dem Spiel bin ich mir echt unsicher!


yiöööö gewonnen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr eure Esec Skins wieder gekriegt ?


----------



## AtzeKrank (16. Dezember 2014)

Hab noch hat gesetzt aber dauert sicher nur noch etwas.


----------



## Koyote (16. Dezember 2014)

Oh man... irgendwie läuft das mit dem Wetten nicht so an. Es gibt einfach zu wenige Spiele, auf die man gut wetten kann. Bei Hyphen gegen JC könnte man gut auf Hyphen gehen, aber ist eben Bo1 und Throwgefahr.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. Dezember 2014)

Es müssen mehr 50/50 Wetten her, dann kann man sich wirklich mit Insider Wissen beweisen ..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Dezember 2014)

Im Pro-Segment ja (NiP, LDLC usw.) aber in diesen loweren lieber nicht. Ich will wieder Pro Spiele


----------



## Oozy (16. Dezember 2014)

Vor allem bei BO1 ist das halt schon sehr riskant, vor allem wenn man auf der stärkeren Seite starten kann etc etc
Da spielt der Zufallsfaktor noch eine grössere Rolle als sonst. Bei den kleineren Teams ist es mir zu heikel.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Dezember 2014)

Sh*t 2/3 der Skins sind weg. Jesus war doch stärker als gedacht, schei* Kirche  (keine Beleidigung, nur Spaß). Alles, weil MoE unbedingt fehlen musste, jetzt warte ich auf die Pro Teams und werde nicht mehr auf Low Teams wetten.


----------



## lozux (17. Dezember 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sh*t 2/3 der Skins sind weg. Jesus war doch stärker als gedacht, schei* Kirche  (keine Beleidigung, nur Spaß). Alles, weil MoE unbedingt fehlen musste, jetzt warte ich auf die Pro Teams und werde nicht mehr auf Low Teams wetten.


also ich hab zweimal auf JC gewettet, erstens war das erts Spiel gegen hyphen ne gute Quote und obwohl hyphen steel und moe als Topspieler haben bringt denen individuelle performance auch nicht soviel  außerdem hab ich auf hltv bisschen rum gesurft und gemerkt dass JC sich viele member schon lange kennen. Als ich dann zufällig gelesen hab das moe Internet Probleme hat hab ich mit ein paar Skins auf JC gewettet. Beim zweiten wars komplett random ich hab einfach nur gebetet dass dies holen  

hab auch auf dignitas 5 Euro gesetzt weil bo3 und ich hoffe dass die das Spiel nicht wegwerfen. CW hab ich auch favorisiert aber da waren mir die odds zu schlecht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. Dezember 2014)

Habe bei IBP gegen mS meine letzten Skins gesetzt, IBP erscheint mir richtig stark.


----------



## lozux (17. Dezember 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habe bei IBP gegen mS meine letzten Skins gesetzt, IBP erscheint mir richtig stark.


was war dein bester skin den du jemals hattest und was hast konkret gesetzt?


----------



## AtzeKrank (18. Dezember 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habe bei IBP gegen mS meine letzten Skins gesetzt, IBP erscheint mir richtig stark.


Sieht ja gerade nicht so erfolgreich aus. Ms ist in NA sehr erfolgreich und können das definitiv holen. Ibp mit Standin.


----------



## Oozy (18. Dezember 2014)

Bei iBP fehlt mir die Konstanz und vor allem wenn bei den Odds nur so wenig rausschaut, überspringe ich solche Spiele lieber, da der Gewinn bei dem Risiko einfach zu klein ist.


----------



## AtzeKrank (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt, ms ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## addicTix (18. Dezember 2014)

Jemand Betting advices für anstehede Matches ?
Möchte mein Inventory bisschen aufbessern, hab nur 2-3 Teure skins und haufenweiße billig skins zwischen 5 cent und 1€
Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn eine fast 100% sichere Wette abgeben könnte, dann könnte ich auch die teuren Skins wetten und schnell nen profit rausschlagen


----------



## lozux (18. Dezember 2014)

addicTix schrieb:


> Jemand Betting advices für anstehede Matches ?
> Möchte mein Inventory bisschen aufbessern, hab nur 2-3 Teure skins und haufenweiße billig skins zwischen 5 cent und 1€
> Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn eine fast 100% sichere Wette abgeben könnte, dann könnte ich auch die teuren Skins wetten und schnell nen profit rausschlagen


ich habe ein paar billige Skins auf denial, weil ich iBP nicht mag (immer verlieren die wenn ich auf sie wette). Bei solchen matches setze ich immer die in CS gedroppten Skins die eh kein Schwein braucht und wo steam beim Verkauf mehr bekommt als ich


----------



## hendrosch (19. Dezember 2014)

Habe bei epsilon gegen dAT auf epsilon gesetzt.
Jetzt wos unterbrochen ist überleg ich ob ich bei der Leistung nochmal die Teams chnagen sollte, aber im prinzip ist Epsilon ja im moment in Form (man siehe das Spiel gegen LDLC)

E.:Man kann zwar auf change bet klicken klappen tut's aber eh nicht also ist's ja eh egal.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Dezember 2014)

Was denkt ihr iBP vs ms/Torqued ? Letztens hat IBP gegen mS verloren also viell. low auf mS ?


----------



## Oozy (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe mal knapp 1,5 Euro auf Penta gesetzt. Ich schätze beide Teams als gleich stark ein, Penta mit evtl etwas besserer LAN-Erfahrung. Bin gespannt, welche Maps gespielt werden, welche das Spiel entscheiden werden.


----------



## lozux (21. Dezember 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe mal knapp 1,5 Euro auf Penta gesetzt. Ich schätze beide Teams als gleich stark ein, Penta mit evtl etwas besserer LAN-Erfahrung. Bin gespannt, welche Maps gespielt werden, welche das Spiel entscheiden werden.


same aber hab nur 30 cent gesetzt


----------



## Oozy (21. Dezember 2014)

Dass PENTA 16-2 auf Mirage so zerstört wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hoffe auf ein Comeback. Dabei hat PENTA gestern (?) noch ziemlich gut ausgesehen gegen VP, wo 11 Runden gewonnen werden konnten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Dezember 2014)

Overpass ist aber eher Reasons Map - denke Penta Skins rip

Edit: R(CT) - Pe(T) 2:2 Reason muss nach Eco machen nachdem sie die 2. Runde wo sie gekauft verloren haben.

Edit2: 2:5 Reason verliert die 2. Buyround und die Eco Runde - Penta ohne Verluste

Edit3: 4-5 Reason gewinnt 2 Runden hintereinander

Edit4: 6-5 und Penta gleicht nach einem 2vs2 Bombplant aus

Edit5: 7-7 Penta holt die Eco Runde

Edit6: 13-8 Reason gewinnt die Pistol Round, Penta gewinnt erst die 2 Buyround

Edit7: 13-10 nax mit einem Ace


----------



## lozux (21. Dezember 2014)

Penta macht nich fertig... was war das bitte für ein geiles Spiel?
Die haben wohl gestern Abend zu lange in der Razer lounge Poker gespielt


----------



## Oozy (21. Dezember 2014)

Echt schade, hätte Penta definitiv mehr zugetraut. Teilweise haben die einfach schlecht ausgesehen gegen Reason.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Dezember 2014)

Jo, viell. ein schlechter Tag. Was denkt ihr Penta vs VP/Mouz ?


----------



## lozux (21. Dezember 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jo, viell. ein schlechter Tag. Was denkt ihr Penta vs VP/Mouz ?


ich setze gar nichts oder wenn die Quote stimmt low auf penta


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Dezember 2014)

So Mouz vs ESC/Orbit, eure Vorhersagen ? Ich gehe glaub ich low auf Mouz.


----------



## AtzeKrank (23. Dezember 2014)

Mouz setze ich erstmal nicht mehr. Spielen einfach zu schwammig. Heute mal gut und morgen wieder shitty. Beim letzten Spiel fiel richtig auf das Mouz ohne ChrisJ und Allu nix gebacken bekommen. Schade eigentlich.

Meine nächsten Spiele sind 

ESC vs Orbit auf ESC mid-high

M5 vs Check6 auf M5 - mid


----------



## TobiMoesi (23. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist langweilig, also erzähle ich euch einfach eine kleine geschichte 

alles hat angefangen als ein freund von mir meinte ich soll seine skins wetten, er vertraut mir ja (damals viell. 2 - 3 €) 
irgendwann reichten die paar cent die ich gewonnen bzw. verloren hab nicht mehr, und er meinte ich soll meine skins für ihn wetten (er haftet für alles) und wir teilen uns den gewinn auf.
gesagt getan: ich begann mit ein paar euros und steigerte sich dann rasant, ich hab mein knife auf skins getraded um all in auf 90% + wetten gehen zu können. nach dreamhack schuldete er mir knapp 10 €, nach die hatte er 
schnell wieder erwettet, wir waren bei über 50€ plus, doch dann kam ibp vs ms. er meinte all in ibp (kleiner fanboy) und trotz meines unmuts ging ich mit 120€ auf ibp und dann warens schon mehr schulden.
der höhepunkt des ganzen war heute esc vs orbit, da ging der ganze rest, das von ihm erwettete und mein rest, drauf. jetzt schuldet er mir knapp 190€ und ich kann wieder alleine mit meinen paar cent wetten 

und das einen tag vor weihnachten, was muss der sich wohl freuen morgen ..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Dezember 2014)

ESC vs Orbit - OMFG ESC   gegen Titan gewinnen aber gegen Orbit nicht.


----------



## AtzeKrank (24. Dezember 2014)

@Tobi: Nette Geschichte! Gutes Exemplar für "Wie verbrasse ich vielen geringer Zeit". Einfach mal vorher informieren  

M5 gewonnen, ESC vs Orbit leider verloren, dafür aber bei Mouz vs Orbit wieder etwas Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## hendrosch (29. Dezember 2014)

Man im Moment gibts ja kaum was zu wetten.
Allerdings hab ich gestern mit ner mid bet auf DP bisschen was gut gemacht.


----------



## lozux (7. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder eine Frage an euch Wettenpros,

HR gegen DaT.
Quote wäre zZ 66:34.
Tendiere low auf DaT oder mid auf HR zu gehen, weiß aber leider überhaupt nicht wie die Teams zZ spielen.
HR war an der DH Winter 14 sehr stark, aber haben seit November erst ein BO3 gehabt gegen ein semipro-Team.
DaT sieht in letzter Zeit ganz stark aus.
Da es ein BO5 ist sollte doch HR das eig holen, oder?

Greetz lozux


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Januar 2015)

Immer zu empfehlen, ist hier auf 99damage die Quote nachzusehen, da kann man sich auch immer ein Bild vorab machen.
Ich wette aktuell nicht, würde bei der Wette aber mid auf HR gehen.


----------



## Kapotth (8. Januar 2015)

Mal so eine LaienFrage: Wie ist das, wenn die Quote kleiner 1 ist, bekomm ich dann wneiger zurück als ich gesetzt habe oder bekomm ich das gesetzte + die Quote?


----------



## lozux (8. Januar 2015)

Kapotth schrieb:


> Mal so eine LaienFrage: Wie ist das, wenn die Quote kleiner 1 ist, bekomm ich dann wneiger zurück als ich gesetzt habe oder bekomm ich das gesetzte + die Quote?


Das wäre ja dumm, da würde niemand setzen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Januar 2015)

Du bekommst ja das Gesetzte + die Quote sonst würde es sich ja nicht lohnen. Ich gehe viell. low auf dat, spare mir die Skins aber für Main Tourniere


----------



## lozux (10. Januar 2015)

Hey,
könntet ihr alle mal auf csgobackpack.com gehen und schauen was ihr so beim Wetten verloren habt? Anleitung steht da. Ich habe ja seit gestern wieder 1.50 gut, aber ich setze auch nur ganz wenig...

Greetz lozux


----------



## AtzeKrank (11. Januar 2015)

Was hast du davon? Und was habe ich davon ausser das ich sehe wie viel ich bereits verloren habe xD


----------



## lozux (11. Januar 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Was hast du davon? Und was habe ich davon ausser das ich sehe wie viel ich bereits verloren habe xD


es interessiert mich


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. Januar 2015)

Sooo 

Mal ein Risky ultra low Bet

ESC hat auf Nuke gut gespielt, FNatic dagegen nicht. Außerdem ein BO1 - Throw Gefahr vom FNatic + FNatic spielte seit Dreamhack nicht


----------



## addicTix (21. Januar 2015)

Irgendwelche Betting Predictions heute ?


----------



## Neo_One (21. Januar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> Mal ein Risky ultra low Bet
> 
> ESC hat auf Nuke gut gespielt, FNatic dagegen nicht. Außerdem ein BO1 - Throw Gefahr vom FNatic + FNatic spielte seit Dreamhack nicht



ESC ist allg. auf Nuke sehr stark. Haben da sogar LDLC schwierigkeiten gemacht und gegen Titan gewonnen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Januar 2015)

Ist mir klar, nur haben sie gegen FNatic verloren^^…

Oh ne, NaVi worde DDoS'd, fast 2€ Gewinn sind wech, weil das Game unterbrochen wurde .


----------



## lozux (21. Januar 2015)

Neo_One schrieb:


> ESC ist allg. auf Nuke sehr stark. Haben da sogar LDLC schwierigkeiten gemacht und gegen Titan gewonnen.


hab low auf ESC, mid auf penta weil Worldedit nicht spielt und weil wegen Schland, und ultralow auf HR gegen VP


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Januar 2015)

Nice. VP throwt das Game, Penta steht gut gegen HR und gleich FNatic vs Titan. Bin hoch auf FN gegangen. Es wird KennyS vs Fnatic


----------



## AtzeKrank (22. Januar 2015)

Nix mit throw! Ddos bis zum geht nicht mehr, mehr nicht. Vorher einfach mal besser informieren und dein hoch auf FN war wohl auch nicht so pralle xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Januar 2015)

Ja, war wohl nix gewesen mit FNatic .

Naja zumindest geht es jetzt einigermaßen


----------



## Neo_One (24. Januar 2015)

2€ auf NIP heute abend gewettet, gewonnen und nur meine gesetzten Skins wieder bekommen....toll.


----------



## lozux (24. Januar 2015)

Neo_One schrieb:


> 2€ auf NIP heute abend gewettet, gewonnen und nur meine gesetzten Skins wieder bekommen....toll.


ja hab auch nur 50% vom Value bekommen…


----------



## Neo_One (24. Januar 2015)

LDLC gegen Dig. Auf wen setzt ihr? Ich weiss nicht...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Januar 2015)

Heute FNatic vs Dig und NiP vs LDLC.

Ich setze auf FNatic und LDLC, jetzt ist es endlich ein BO3 - die Throwchance ist deutlich runtergegangen.

FNatic hat ziemlich gut gespielt, außerdem sind sie einfach das bessere Team als Dig aso entweder med auf Fnatic oder ICB auf Dig. Außerdem soll Olofmeister es geschafft haben auf den Glockenturm (Inferno) zu boosten )). 

Bei NiP vs LDLC kann es sehr knapp werden, denke aber LDLC wird es schaffen. Sehr viel hängt von Maikelele ab, wenn er mit smithzz mithalten kann, kann NiP gewinnen. Ich denke es wird 2:1 für LDLC, es wird sicher ein schönes Match egal wer gewinnt.


----------



## lozux (25. Januar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Heute FNatic vs Dig und NiP vs LDLC.
> 
> Ich setze auf FNatic und LDLC, jetzt ist es endlich ein BO3 - die Throwchance ist deutlich runtergegangen.
> 
> ...


Fnatic bin ich auch gut drin, aber ich denke NiP holt das! Außerdem wär es für mich blöd auf LDLC zu wetten, weil ich für NiP bin und mich dann nicht richtig freuen kann wenn sie gewinnen. 

PS: Ein BO3 kann genauso ein Throw sein, wenn das Team mit Absicht verliert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Januar 2015)

Bin auch NiP Fan, habe aber nichts gegen LDLC und die scheinen mir persönlich einfach stärker vorallem, weil die meisten Maps LDLC-pro sind.

Wenn das Team verlieren will, hilft nichtmal ein BO7, ich meine aber 1Tier Team vs 3Tier Team bei BO1 wo man einfach nur Pech haben kann.


----------



## lozux (25. Januar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bin auch NiP Fan, habe aber nichts gegen LDLC und die scheinen mir persönlich einfach stärker vorallem, weil die meisten Maps LDLC-pro sind.
> 
> Wenn das Team verlieren will, hilft nichtmal ein BO7, ich meine aber 1Tier Team vs 3Tier Team bei BO1 wo man einfach nur Pech haben kann.


Das ist aber dann kein Throw


----------



## AtzeKrank (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das schon lese "throwchance runter gegangen" frage ich mich ob das im Bezug auf die Teams ernst gemeint ist oder Troll.


----------



## lozux (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hasse Fnatic jetzt noch mehr... 7 Euro verloren und für mich als geizigen Deutschen ist das zu viel


----------



## lozux (27. Januar 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich bei DaT gegen Titan aus. Wollte mid auf Titan aber bei der Quote, und das DaT Lineup is ja 90% HR, die können schon spielen.
Hab bei Fnatic ja schon ein Viertel meines Inventars (ok vielleicht auch ein bisschen weniger ) verloren. Die 80er Quote wirft ja nicht viel ab, also drauf setzten oder nicht?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zurzeit ein guten Run 
(die Looses waren lowbet wetten)


----------



## Legacyy (2. Februar 2015)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich auch mit denw ganzen billigen zeug zu wetten? 
Verlieren kann man ja kaum was,  eigentlich nur gewinnen. 

Und man giftet dem bot zuerst die Waffe und bekommt nach dem Match was zurück, hab ich das soweit richtig kapiert?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. Februar 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich auch mit denw ganzen billigen zeug zu wetten?
> Verlieren kann man ja kaum was,  eigentlich nur gewinnen.
> 
> Und man giftet dem bot zuerst die Waffe und bekommt nach dem Match was zurück, hab ich das soweit richtig kapiert?



Es lohnt sich ja, aber nur bei unbekannten Teams!
Wenn du low-bets machen willst, musst du auf die Underdogs (unter 20% Teams) wetten und das funktioniert am besten eben nur bei Unbekannten Teams ^^, da csgolounge diese Chancen oft falsch einschätzt 
Zum bsp habe ich vor 4 Tagen mit 50Cent Inventar-Wert auf Csgolounge angefangen und bin jetzt bei 24€ schon angekommen 

richtig, du giftest den Bot die Waffen und wenn du gewinnst, bekommst du deine gegifteten Waffen zurück und noch zusätzlich Waffen ca. im Wert deines Wetterlöses
(Aber!: Wenn du Waffen verwettest, wo Sticker drauf sind. Kann es passieren das sie dir eine Waffe ohne Sticker zurückgeben, da sie nur den Waffen-Typ/Namen speichern der dir gehört, nicht die ID der Waffe)


----------



## Scalon (2. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Zum bsp habe ich vor 4 Tagen mit 50Cent Inventar-Wert auf Csgolounge angefangen und bin jetzt bei 24€ schon angekommen



Kannst du mit meinem Inventar wetten? Durch MLG und ClitchCon (größter Witz den ich je "verfolgt" habe) habe ich relativ viel verloren :/


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. Februar 2015)

Scalon schrieb:


> Kannst du mit meinem Inventar wetten? Durch MLG und ClitchCon (größter Witz den ich je "verfolgt" habe) habe ich relativ viel verloren :/



Waren halt alles No-Name Clans, ergo -> Underdog wetten, hat bei jedem Match /außer das Finale/ gepasst


----------



## Legacyy (2. Februar 2015)

Top Erklärung,  dank dir. 
Dann werde ich mich heute abend mal damit näher befassen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es mit Low-Wetten, was sagt ihr?

Zum 1.: Wird 96%ig nicht Agent gewinnen, da sie von 18 Matches oder so nur ein einziges mal gewonnen haben als Clan 
2. CW gegen GPlay ... Letztes 5 CW Matches hat CW alle geholt, Gplay nur 3 von 5 ... Da ich CW mit NaVI gleichsetze wird es denke ich passieren das CW gewinnt, da ich aber low gehe, bleib ich auf GPlay ^^
3. Unbekannte, Underdogs !!


----------



## lozux (2. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde auch gerne aber Bots waren vorhin down. Ich setze auf GPlay und die anderen Underdogs beim letzten Match.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. Februar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne aber Bots waren vorhin down. Ich setze auf GPlay und die anderen Underdogs beim letzten Match.



Das ist schade :/
Ich habe denen 2€ (wars glaube ich) gespendet und habe halt somit Bot-Prio .. ist ziemlich nützlich und das Geld was dir durch das Spenden flöten geht, hast du durch die Prioritätszuordnung sehr schnell wieder drin


----------



## lozux (2. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Das ist schade :/
> Ich habe denen 2€ (wars glaube ich) gespendet und habe halt somit Bot-Prio .. ist ziemlich nützlich und das Geld was dir durch das Spenden flöten geht, hast du durch die Prioritätszuordnung sehr schnell wieder drin


ich auch, deswegen nervts mich ja. Finde den Service toll und die wollen ja kein Cent dafür, alle Skins die rein gehen werden auch wieder zuruckgetradet. Ich probiere es jetzt nochmal vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt eine meiner Waffen nicht zurück bekommen hab, muss ich denen echt hinterher rennen, damit ich die wieder bekomme?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Februar 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt eine meiner Waffen nicht zurück bekommen hab, muss ich denen echt hinterher rennen, damit ich die wieder bekomme?



Ist mir noch nie vorgekommen das man etwas nicht zurückbekommen hat oO
Entweder hast du die Wette verloren oder du musst wirklich die anschreiben, aber denke nicht das die da was machen


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2015)

Hsb gewonnen, hatte der Bot allerdings nicht mehr auf Lager. 
War irgendso eine 8ct Autosniper.
Muss ich wohl heute abend mal schauen wie ich die zurück bekomme.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Februar 2015)

Schon im Reiter "My Bets" geschaut? 
Da siehst du deine Gewonnenen und Eingesetzten Items


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2015)

So, nochmal geschaut. 
Muss da anscheinend nur wieder n request machen. 
Aber komisch,  dass die nicht im Inventar war. Die haben doch sonst alles. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Februar 2015)

Nein, sie werden nicht automatisch in deinem Inventar gepackt 
Sie werden sozusagen in dein Csgolounge-Inventar gepackt, welches du jeder Zeit auf dein Steam-Inventar traden kannst


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2015)

Sry, hab das falsch formuliert 
Meinte beim bot im Inventar^^
Muss ich mir heute abend trade, mit dem Handy scheint es nicht zu gehen :/


----------



## lozux (3. Februar 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sry, hab das falsch formuliert
> Meinte beim bot im Inventar^^
> Muss ich mir heute abend trade, mit dem Handy scheint es nicht zu gehen :/


nicht jeder bot hat eben alle Skins auf Lager, sondern nur das was im zum Wetten hinhetradet wurde


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. Februar 2015)

ok kein Ding ^^

Was haltet ihr von "VP vs. Penta" ?
Ich gebe Vp 60% Chance zu gewinnen, deswegen setze ich auf Penta


----------



## lozux (3. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> ok kein Ding ^^
> 
> Was haltet ihr von "VP vs. Penta" ?
> Ich gebe Vp 60% Chance zu gewinnen, deswegen setze ich auf Penta


wenn penta mit ihrem normalem line up spielt geh ich auf Penta. Ich schätze die Jungs sehr stark ein, nur eben ziemlich schwankend. Aber sie haben in letzter Zeit oft gegen VP gespielt, die werden das hoffentlich holen. Außerdem kann ich nicht auf VP setzen und im Stream dann für Penta mitfiebern xD


----------



## Legacyy (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn die schon öfters gegeneinander gespielt haben,  dann müssten die sich ja bereits ganz gut kennen. 

Ich glaube ich brauch nen 2. Account um auf beide teams setzten zu können xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Februar 2015)

Läuft nix


----------



## lozux (3. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Läuft nix


Oh je, da sind aber auch ein paar riskante Sachen dabei gewesen, zB Titan gegen NiP

E: und Penta gg Titan ist ja auch nicht so geistreich gewesen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Februar 2015)

Bin low auf Titan gegangen ^^ die Odds waren super.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Februar 2015)

Hab gestern verpasst,  dass 2 stand ins für fnatic gespielt haben. 
Hab direkt 3€ an Waffen verwettet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Februar 2015)

Neeeee, wollte auf CPH Volves vs Fnatic wetten - kein Bot frei


----------



## Legacyy (6. Februar 2015)

Wie haben denn gestern Titan gegen cW gespielt? 
Hab das nicht mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## Freewilly1337 (6. Februar 2015)

Servus

Ich suche paar Mates  um MM/Faceit/Esea zu Zocken. 

Kurz was über mich:

Ich heiße Ahmet, bin 21 Jahre Alt und Arbeite zur Zeit Vollzeit. Ab sommer Teilzeit+Studium.

Spiele seit ca. 2 Jahren CS GO und habe jetzt etwa 1600 Stunden. Ist mein Erstes FPS, davor nur standart Spiele wie Gta, Fifa usw gezockt . Hab also als Silver 1 Spieler angefangen und bin jetzt meistens zwischen MG und MGE ( zur Zeit MG 2)  unterwegs. Ich hab mir vor 3 Monaten, nur für CS einen Pc gekauft (davor nur Laptop 60 fps) und merke das ich jeden Tag besser werde. Ich hab das Spiel Verstanden, nur das Aiming ist nicht so Überragend.

Steam Community :: 7331-ETILE

Mein "neuer" Main Acc. hab noch einen anderen Account mit knapp 1,4k Stunden, allerdings Spiele ich da meistens mit meinen Real Life Freunden. Die sind Silver-Gold Nova Spieler. Diesen Account würde ich gerne zum Ranken benutzen, deshalb alle ab ~MG diesen Account Adden. 

Steam Community :: Deagle Meister

Das ist mein "Smurf" Account, hier bin ich noch Gold Nova 3 oder 4. Hier kann mich jeder Adden, Rank ist egal. Helfe auch gerne besser zu werden, auch wenn ich selber nicht der beste bin^^ .


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Februar 2015)

Freewilly1337 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich suche paar Mates  um MM/Faceit/Esea zu Zocken.


Hier wirst du warscheinlich schneller fündig:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/counterstrike/208520-cs-go-sammelthread-622.html

Abgesehen davon:
Steam Community :: beer
-> der acc ist auch auf MG2.


----------



## Freewilly1337 (6. Februar 2015)

Sorry, sollte eigentlich auch da rein  bin durcheinander gekommen. Wäre nett,  wenn ein Mod das Verschieben könnte. Du kannst much gerne Hinzufügen. Bin grade mit meinem Handy online, da kann ich dich schlecht Adden.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Februar 2015)

FR ist schon lange raus


----------



## Freewilly1337 (6. Februar 2015)

Habs akzeptiert


----------



## Koyote (6. Februar 2015)

Was denkt ihr zum Spiel LGB gegen ESC/Property?

So, da gegen Property gespielt wird, denke ich LGB holt das.
Fange aber grade erst wieder an mit Wetten, da will ich mal klein starten 
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## lozux (7. Februar 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zum Spiel LGB gegen ESC/Property?
> 
> So, da gegen Property gespielt wird, denke ich LGB holt das.
> Fange aber grade erst wieder an mit Wetten, da will ich mal klein starten
> Screenshot by Lightshot


"klein starten" haha. Mein höchster Bet war 7€, und natürlich verloren.


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2015)

Hab die Wette verloren 
Habe dann aber meine Vulcan auf Titan vs. LGB gesetzt und den Gewinn aufs Finale und insgesamt + gemacht


----------



## lozux (8. Februar 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hab die Wette verloren
> Habe dann aber meine Vulcan auf Titan vs. LGB gesetzt und den Gewinn aufs Finale und insgesamt + gemacht


Ich hab gestern Abend nach dem Semi aus gemacht, mal schauen was ich beim Finale verloren/gewonnen habe, habs noch nicht gesehen :0


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hasse mich, habe mich von 0,07$ auf 0,5$ während der Gruppen hochgewettet und dann auf Titan vs VP gewettet -0,30$ und dann die letzten 0,20$ auf Titan vs FNatic


----------



## lozux (8. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich hasse mich, habe mich von 0,07$ auf 0,5$ während der Gruppen hochgewettet und dann auf Titan vs VP gewettet -0,30$ und dann die letzten 0,20$ auf Titan vs FNatic


ganze 7 Cent Verlust, pass auf dass du nicht pleite gehst. xD


----------



## Koyote (9. Februar 2015)

Damn, jetzt habe ich ordentlich was auf Dignitas gewettet. Wenn die Ducks das holen könnt ihr meinen Account hier im Forum abmelden und den Krankenwagen anrufen.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2015)

Auf wen würdet ihr heute abend wetten?
Ich würde ja auf Property setzen...


----------



## Koyote (9. Februar 2015)

Dignitas, TSM, Envyus wären meine Picks, wenn ich auf alles wetten würde. Die anderen Games wären mir zu riskant. 

Die Ducks sind um einiges besser als erwartet wie ich finde... Hoffe Dignitas holt die zweite Map jetzt, sonst wird das ein unlustiger Abend für mich


----------



## lozux (9. Februar 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Dignitas, TSM, Envyus wären meine Picks, wenn ich auf alles wetten würde. Die anderen Games wären mir zu riskant.
> 
> Die Ducks sind um einiges besser als erwartet wie ich finde... Hoffe Dignitas holt die zweite Map jetzt, sonst wird das ein unlustiger Abend für mich


puh, Glück gehabt. Wieviel hättest du denn verloren?


----------



## Legacyy (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gestern eeendlich mal wieder gewonnen 
Zwar nur  11ct, aber immerhin ist meine Serie der Verluste beendet^^


----------



## Kindercola (10. Februar 2015)

ich mach auch nur die LowBet wetten  einfach aus Spaß  der positive Effekt das man was dabei gewinnen kann ist natürlich klasse 

Finde das echt krass was manche da alles verwetten ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Februar 2015)

Glück in Pech:

Gestern hab ich viele Kisten eröffnet und nur Schrott bekommen, 2 Negev Skins @0,11€ habe ich fürs wetten benutzt und nach 4 Wetten siehts so aus


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Glück in Pech:
> 
> Gestern hab ich viele Kisten eröffnet und nur Schrott bekommen, 2 Negev Skins @0,11€ habe ich fürs wetten benutzt und nach 4 Wetten siehts so aus


Ist trotzdem nur Müll dabei .
Aber Hauptsache der Wert ist gestiegen .


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Februar 2015)

Hab mein Wettinventar auch wiedr aufgeräumt 

Fange jetzt wieder bei 10€ an (4Keys), ich halt euch auf den laufenden wie der Wert steigt


----------



## Kindercola (13. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein das man manchmal trotz richtig platzierter Wette nichts kriegt o.o ich meine ich mache das eigentlich nur so bisschen aus Spaß. Aber ist jetzt das 2 mal das ich dabei nix gekriegt habe o.o


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Februar 2015)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Kann es sein das man manchmal trotz richtig platzierter Wette nichts kriegt o.o ich meine ich mache das eigentlich nur so bisschen aus Spaß. Aber ist jetzt das 2 mal das ich dabei nix gekriegt habe o.o



Wenn du unter einem Back-Value von 0,30€ liegst, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das du nichts bekommst, ja

Es kann auch sein das du bei 0,50€ nichts zurück bekommst wenn keiner Items unters 0,50€ im Wert gebettet hat (wird aber nicht vorkommen ^^ idR)


Kleiner Tipp am Rande:

kauft euch die Galil AR | Cerberus (Field-Tested) zum Low-Wetten

Denn:
Lounge: 5.58 € 
Steam: 4.57 € 
Difference: 1.01 € 
Percent: 18.1


----------



## Kindercola (13. Februar 2015)

hmmm also wenn ich das richtig verstehe: einfach Pech gehabt und mehr setzen^^? Oder wird das in irgendeiner Form zuzusagen die Niedriggewinne gespeichert bis man z.B. auf die 0,30€ kommt und es dann zur "Gewinnausschüttung" kommt


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Februar 2015)

Kindercola schrieb:


> hmmm also wenn ich das richtig verstehe: einfach Pech gehabt und mehr setzen^^? Oder wird das in irgendeiner Form zuzusagen die Niedriggewinne gespeichert bis man z.B. auf die 0,30€ kommt und es dann zur "Gewinnausschüttung" kommt



Da wird nichts gespeichert, einfach Pech gehabt bzw mehr setzen ^^


----------



## Legacyy (13. Februar 2015)

Das ist komisch..
Ich wette (bisher) meist unter 30ct und hab meine Returns + Gewinne immer bekommen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Februar 2015)

Ist eigentlich auch nur Glückssache, ist halt sozusagen die magische Grenze wo man zu 99% immer gewinn zurück bekommt
Aus den Csgolounge-Rules:

In some cases, if your potential reward value is very low, generally below 0.3, there is a chance you may not win something (besides get your initial items back).

In addition to this rule: in some cases, where the odds are highly in favour of one team and you bet on the favoured team, you may end up without any winnings at all. Reason being: more people bet on the winning team than the total amount of items lost. In these cases, potential reward values become irrelevant. It all depends on the total amount of items placed on the match.


----------



## Kindercola (13. Februar 2015)

och nöööööö xD


----------



## Legacyy (13. Februar 2015)

So, jetzt mal beten, dass Saider gewinnt.
Zu den beiden fand man ja gar nix im Netz^^


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> puh, Glück gehabt. Wieviel hättest du denn verloren?



Hätte 120 verloren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Februar 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal beten, dass Saider gewinnt.
> Zu den beiden fand man ja gar nix im Netz^^


Glück gehabt würde ich sagen ^^

So sehen meine Bets aus:

Das obere nicht beachten ist nur Place Holder (0,02€)


----------



## Legacyy (14. Februar 2015)

9 ct eingesetzt und 21 bekommen, war gar nicht mal so schlecht 
Hab die beiden hier bekommen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Februar 2015)

Omg die Odds zwischen Piter und G2, 42-58 - all in. Glaube 90% der Leute haben das Spiel zwischen Titan und Piter nicht gesehen.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Februar 2015)

War Piter so gut?
Dann mal direkt auf die wetten^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Februar 2015)

4Overtimes gegen ziemlich gutes Titan mit KennyS .


----------



## Legacyy (14. Februar 2015)

So ein Mist, dass ich das verpasst hat 
Noch schnell ~ 35ct gesetzt, mal schauen was bei rauskommt^^

Ne FT Nova Koi StatTrak bekommen.. nicht schlecht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Februar 2015)

Eine CZ-75 Tigris Battle Scarred Stat Trak ~0,60


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich zerlegt piter flipsid3...

Naja, dann eben nicht die lowbet...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. Februar 2015)

Da meine 10€ Keys erst ab dem 21. funktionieren (scheiß Scam-Schutz), hab ich wieder mal mit safe underdog-Wetten angefangen 

Hab diesmal mit 1€ angefangen, grad auf ca. 10€ wieder 
Verkauf ich dann gleich alles in Steam und hol mir neue Wett-Gegenstände für Mid-Wetten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindercola (17. Februar 2015)

wtf ey XD wie machst du das nur ^^ ... ich hatte letztens so gut wie alles verzockt 

HR vs NIP -> hatte ich auf NIP gesetzt 
Envyrus vs NIP -> hatte ich auch auf NIP gesetzt^^ naja das haben die ja auch verkackt


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich verliere auch sehr oft, aber trotzdem habe ich irgendwie noch ein höheren Gewinn als Verlust 

Bei den Wetten von Fnatic,VP,NiP,Nv muss ich immer erst echt überlegen ... weil die alle gleich stark sind .. ist manchmal echt hart, hab aber die letzten 9 Wetten richtig gelegen ^^


----------



## Kindercola (17. Februar 2015)

oller lucker  ^^ 

Naja ich hab bisher ordentlich drauf gezahlt^^ hab ja auch nur 10 Wetten gemacht und davon auch nur 7 gewonnen(vorallem da ich bei den meisten nix gekriegt hatte) ... aber waren meist nur lowbet bzw fast gar nix gesetzt ... 

Außer bei den oben genannten hatte ich richtig "aufe Kacke" gehauen mit ganzen 1€ Wetteinsatz


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. Februar 2015)

Naja auf Twitter mache ich immer Predictions ^^ ... sind meistens ziemlich ok 

Hier die heutige gewesen (ist noch):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://twitter.com/ParaD0x1


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Februar 2015)

Stell bitte mal für Morgen rein. 
Möchte gerne mal sehen wie andere Leute im Vergleich zu mir wetten.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. Februar 2015)

Gib ich morgen ab 9 oder so Preis, aufn Mac macht sich das halt schöner


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2015)

Meine Prognosen für heute 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (18. Februar 2015)

Hab mal einen Euro auf EnVyUs gegen VP gesetzt, ich hoffe du hast Recht mit deinen Predictions.

Vlt werde ich noch andere Spiele wetten mit höheren Einsätzen. Dann verliere ich wieder meine teuersten Skins und ich rege mich darüber, dass ich sie überhaupt gesetzt habe. Aber hey, irgendwie gefällt mir der Nervenkitzel.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich übernehme keine Haftung  ..


----------



## Oozy (18. Februar 2015)

Bei TSM gegen Fnatic bin ich mir gerade etwas unsicher, zumal das ehemalige Dignitas Team spielerisch sehr stark sein kann, wenn sie mal einen guten Tag erwischen. Die Odds sind mir irgendwie zu hoch, ich überspringe das Spiel glaube ich.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2015)

Oh da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst ... Können die nicht einfach "ex-dig" heißen oder so ^^
Dann natürlich Low auf Dig


----------



## Kindercola (18. Februar 2015)

naja mal gucken ^^ sonst  

und wenn nicht naja ^^ habe eh nur Pfennigbeträge gerade gesetzt ^^ mal gucken


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Februar 2015)

Mal schaun. 
Habe jetzt mal ne lowbet auf ex dignitas gegen Fanatic, ne high bet auf Fanatic gegen Mouz und ne lowbet auf Penta


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2015)

Was heißt bei dir High und Low? ^^


----------



## lozux (18. Februar 2015)

Betten macht die Spiele einfach spannender finde ich, auch wenn ich fast nie wirklich was setze.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (18. Februar 2015)

Low sind bis 1 Euro. 
Mid bis so 5€ und High ab 10€


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Februar 2015)

Also ich muss dir widersprechen.

VP vs EnVyUs - beste VP Map, schlechteste nV Map - med auf VP

KPV vs Skillz - low oder skip auf Skillz - KPV hat fast jedes Match auf Nuke verloren.

Penta vs G2 ist so eine Sache.

G2 war sehr stark auf Cache, Penta ist auf Cache dagegen so naja...

MMn low auf G2.

Ich kann mich aber irren deswegen, entscheidet selbst^^


----------



## Oozy (19. Februar 2015)

Ich bin gerade froh, dass ich die Teams noch mal geändert habe bei VP vs EnVyUs. Zwar nur knapp einen Euro zurück bekommen, aber immerhin.


----------



## Kindercola (19. Februar 2015)

ach Paradox^^ gestern ne Wette verloren 

den haste dir dann verdient  

achja naja egal waren eh nur mist Skins die ich verwettet hatte ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Februar 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade froh, dass ich die Teams noch mal geändert habe bei VP vs EnVyUs. Zwar nur knapp einen Euro zurück bekommen, aber immerhin.


Naja, bei KPV vs Skillz lag ich falsch ^^.

Der Rest war zum Glück richtig.

Heute:

Orbit vs G2 - low auf G2 - das ex-ESC, weil sie letztens ziemlich stark sind, Orbit dagegen ziemlich schwach.

VP vs TSM - med/low auf Virtus Pro, weil Mirage eine der stärksten Maps von VP ist. Ex-Dig war dagegen nicht sooo stark auf Mirage.

Titan vs EnVyUs - low auf Titan, die beiden Teams sind ziemlich schwach auf Cache, wenn KennyS aber wieder mit seiner AWP zaubert könnte Titan es sogar gewinnen - low/skip auf Titan.

Ich kann immer falsch liegen, deswegen entscheidet selber.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nirgendswo was drauf gewettet 

Aber immerhin, von 9 Wetten 7 richtig getippt ..
Das Problem was ich mit den großen Teams habe (Nv, Fnatic usw) ist einfach das ich sie überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann .. sie spielen halt oft sehr komisch für mich^^
(Wie Kenny einfach 3 mit der AWP holt nacheinander .. unglaublich das sowas geht in diesem Niveau .. )


----------



## Oozy (19. Februar 2015)

Wie schauen deine Tipps für heute aus Paradox?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (19. Februar 2015)

Schwierige Entscheidungen wie immer ... fast alles BO1 Matches, da ist es sehr schwer einen Favoriten auszumachen..Aber so denke ich das mal
Aber wie immer sei gesagt, ich hab auch nichts heiliges gefressen und kann nicht vorausschauen ;P

Fnatic vs. Mouz, just 4 fun mal auf Mouz setzen, ist immerhin BO1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Februar 2015)

Bei FNatic vs Titan, würde ich mir angucken wie sich die Teams schlagen und dann entscheiden, da es aber BO1 und Esea (de_ddos) würde ich low auf Titan gehen oder skippen.

Leider kann ich das nicht so schön zeichnen wie Paradox, weil ich jetzt nur am Handy arbeiten kann


----------



## ParaD0x1 (19. Februar 2015)

1. Wette richtig
2. Wette richtig ( Die Mouz wette rivhtig mit 9% gegen Fnatic!!! Ich hoffe einer hat gesetzt auf das was ich gesagt habe )

Läuft bis jetzt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Februar 2015)

Läuft ebenfalls ^^


----------



## Oozy (20. Februar 2015)

2 von 2 verloren. Habe einen Euro auf Fnatic gesetzt, da ich dachte, dass die das sicher locker schaffen werden. Ich setzte immer bei solchen Matches auf die falschen Teams. Bei einem solchen 90/10-Spiel habe ich schon mal meine AK Redline FT verwettet und mir danach gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr solche Spiele wetten werde...

Dann habe ich noch einen ICB auf TSM gesetzt, da waren die Odds noch bei 61/39. -.-


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Februar 2015)

Es hängt nicht nur alles vom Team ab, viel hängt auch von der jeweiligen Map ab. VP kannst du z.B auf D2 knicken, genauso wie viele Teams auf Cobble.


----------



## Oozy (20. Februar 2015)

Das ist schon klar, das sollte jeder begriffen haben, wenn man wettet.

Schau dir mal die Stats an, kopiert von einem Redditkommentar:


> mouz stats on inferno : 14W-0D-17L
> fnatic stats on inferno : 66W-3D-23L


Zudem hat mouz mit j0hnny als Stand-in gespielt. Eigentlich konnte man schon ziemlich sicher sein, dass Fnatic gewinnen sollte.

Dass mouz allerdings sehr gut gegen Topteams ein BO1 online gewinnen klar, ist ohnehin bekannt. Trotzdem kann man nicht gerade sagen, dass dass der Sieg erwartet kam.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (20. Februar 2015)

Gestern war nicht so mein Tag anscheint :/

von 10 Wetten 3 Falsch gesetzt ..
(aber sind ja immerhin noch 70% Richtig-Rate ^^)

Und bei BO1 kann man sich NIE! sicher sein wer gewinnt, wenn man Nuke als Beispiel hat, entscheidet die Messerrunde eigentlich schon alles


PS:
Prognosen für heute sind recht einfach:

TSM vs. Orbit -> TSM
Aposis vs. Mouz -> Mouz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Februar 2015)

Meine Wetten für heute

Gibts leider keine, bzw. wurden cancelld

Die Predictions für die nächsten Spiele kommen morgen.


----------



## efdev (21. Februar 2015)

wie siehts aus jemand ein paar tipps für die spiele morgen ?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2015)

So endlich kann ich meine 10€ Sachen benutzen um weiter zu wetten 

Gestern auf 13€ erstmal wieder gekommen .. 1Match falsch gelegen und eins richtig

Btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (23. Februar 2015)

Bisher 0,50€ Gewinn und 0,05 verloren.
Hab also noch einen weiten weg.

Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von den Teams aber wie kommst du bei dem ersten Spiel darauf das Team-rechts(Name entfallen) gewinnt ?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von den Teams aber wie kommst du bei dem ersten Spiel darauf das Team-rechts(Name entfallen) gewinnt ?



Weil VP zurzeit ein kleine schlechte Phase hat und somit FP gute Chancen hat. Vor allem da S1mple auf FP's Seite höchstwahrscheinlich mitspielen wird, welcher ein Top-Spieler ist. Genauso wie WorldEdit.
Es sind Underdogs, ja, aber sie gewinnen eben auch gegen welche wie LGB/Liquid und Orbit .. 

Virtus.pro
season vs.  fnatic 10-16 -> Loose
nuke vs.  NiP 6-16 -> Loose
mirage vs.  TSM 16-13 -> Win
dust2 vs.  Property 12-16 -> Loose
cobblestone vs.  EnVyUs 16-10 ->Win

FlipSid3
mirage vs.  PiTER 16-3 -> win
inferno vs.  LGB 11-16 -> Loose
mirage vs.  Liquid 16-14 -> Win 
Best of 3 vs.  LGB 2-1 -> Win 
mirage vs.  Orbit 16-9 -> Win

jedoch sind die Maps noch unbekannt, wenn es Mirage und Cobble sind, sollte man auf VP umschwenken
alles andere würde ich low-mid auf FP gehen

Ich gebe ihnen eine Chance, setze auch nur 6€ auf sie


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Februar 2015)

Kann Para nur zustimmen. Sehr gut nachgeforscht , bei Vp vs TSM entweder Skipperino oder low auf TSM.


----------



## lozux (23. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Kann Para nur zustimmen. Sehr gut nachgeforscht , bei Vp vs TSM entweder Skipperino oder low auf TSM.


Ne, VP strengt sich bei Spielen bei denen es um nichts großes geht eh nicht wirklich an. Dignitas je nach Map deutlich überlegen. Bei CPW gegen NV mache ich mir sorgen, habe ne Redline auf nV. Vielleicht muss ich später hart weinen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ne, VP strengt sich bei Spielen bei denen es um nichts großes geht eh nicht wirklich an. Dignitas je nach Map deutlich überlegen. Bei CPW gegen NV mache ich mir sorgen, habe ne Redline auf nV. Vielleicht muss ich später hart weinen.



Eben, VP strengt sich nur bei viel Geld an oder bei Prestige-Wettkämpfen (Dreamhack usw)
Goldene Regel bei VP ist sowieso: Wenn sie Gewinnen sollten, gewinnen sie nicht. Wenn sie nicht gewinnen sollten, gewinnen Sie.

Bei CPW gegen NV kannst du eigentlich safe auf Nv gehen


Ps: Und wenn ich pech hab, sind heute alle meine Skins weg (13€)


----------



## silent-hunter000 (23. Februar 2015)

LOL
Hab mir gestern schon gedacht, dass cloud9 gegen denial nix reist und just 4 fun mal low auf Denial.

Denkt ihr ist CW gegen EnVyUS save?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Februar 2015)

Neee, nV ist sehr unstabil und die sehen so aus als würden sie die besten Strategien für ESL sparen.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2015)

Sieht schon recht bitter aus für f3.


----------



## efdev (23. Februar 2015)

mirage, inferno, nuke 

mirage hat VP gewonnen hoffe FS3 gewinnt noch will nicht meine 15cent verlieren


----------



## Oozy (23. Februar 2015)

Habe mal 2 Euro auf EnVyUs gesetzt.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Februar 2015)

Heute knapp 4€ plus gemacht. 

Hab bei Flipside verloren und im zweiten Spiel noch auf VP gewechselt, als ich gesehen habe, wie die heute drauf sind.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Februar 2015)

RiP my Skins . Fast alles verloren.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

Flipside gegen VP war aber echt sehr sehr knapp!!
Also ich fande meine Wette richtig, bin auch nicht sauer darauf das die letzte Map 16:14 ausging
War ein super Spiel von Flipside, das Glück war einfach nur nicht auf ihrer Seite .. sonst hätten sie gewonnen :/


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2015)

jemand tipps für heute ?

das gestern von Para war schon mal nicht schlecht hab wieder was gewonnen.

@Para
danke deine vorhersagen sind nicht schlecht  auch VP vs Flip war sehr knapp.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

Sind alle ziemlich riskante Wetten heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Flipside gegen VP war aber echt sehr sehr knapp!!
> Also ich fande meine Wette richtig, bin auch nicht sauer darauf das die letzte Map 16:14 ausging
> War ein super Spiel von Flipside, das Glück war einfach nur nicht auf ihrer Seite .. sonst hätten sie gewonnen :/



Jop, war schade. Worldedit hat nen ziemlich schlechten Tag gezogen. Gewinnt er nur ein paar aimduelle mehr, hätte das auch ein Win für F3 sein können. 
Naja egal, insgesamt haben deine Tips mir etwa 15€ gebracht - über Nacht hat noch Ignite vs. ExFire gewonnen. Danke für die Predictions!


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2015)

jep da hab ich auch was gewonnen  Para seine tips sind  

ich hab mich heute auch wieder an deinen bildchen orientiert, und hoffe einfach mal deine glaskugel ist die richtige


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank Leute ^^ <3

Aber bittet beachtet, bei den heutigen bin ich mir nicht so sehr sicher wie sonst!

PS: M5 vs. EyeS könnte man low auf EyeS gehen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Februar 2015)

Penta Vs Fnatic ist glaube ich save, da Penta mit Standin spielt....


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Penta Vs Fnatic ist glaube ich save, da Penta mit Standin spielt....



Ja außer die, dürfte ziemlich safe sein


----------



## lozux (24. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ja außer die, dürfte ziemlich safe sein


und tsm gegen wrecking?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Februar 2015)

Blöd da ich CW gegen Penta gesetzut habe.
Jetzt sind die ziemlich gleich und der Standin wurde noch nicht bekanntgegeben...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> und tsm gegen wrecking?



Sollte TSM holen, ist aber halt auch ein wenig schwierig zu sagen, da du über Wrecking so gut wie nichts findest..
(Allerdings spielen sie in nächster Zeit mit vielen größeren.. Fnatic usw oO)
Ist allerdings ein Russen Team, das weiß ich ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Februar 2015)

X6 hype incoming. 6 Winstreak aber gegen was für Teams ? Wizard, Publicsr usw. G2 dagegen vs KPV usw. knappe Loses gegen Piter (!4! OT gegen Master KennyS) und 14-16 gegen CLG - CLG > Titan.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> X6 hype incoming. 6 Winstreak aber gegen was für Teams ? Wizard, Publicsr usw. G2 dagegen vs KPV usw. knappe Loses gegen Piter (!4! OT gegen Master KennyS) und 14-16 gegen CLG - CLG > Titan.



Und kannst du auch verdeutlichen wen du jetzt favorisierst?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Februar 2015)

G2 ^^ obwohl es knappe 60/40 sind, also jetzt nicht high gehen .


----------



## lozux (24. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Sollte TSM holen, ist aber halt auch ein wenig schwierig zu sagen, da du über Wrecking so gut wie nichts findest..
> (Allerdings spielen sie in nächster Zeit mit vielen größeren.. Fnatic usw oO)
> Ist allerdings ein Russen Team, das weiß ich ^^


Wenn sie gut wären hätte man ja mal was gehört; ich hoffe nur, dass sie nicht reinhacken. Falls sie verlieren bin ich ab 10 Uhr auf dem PCGH-Ts und weine die Nacht durch ;P


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2015)

Hoffe jemand hat mein EyeS Tipp befolgt


----------



## Koyote (24. Februar 2015)

Hab kurz vor dem Spielstart noch gelesen, dass M5 ein wichtiger M8 fehlen wird. Bekomme 30 Dollar, wenn Eyes gewinnt 
EDIT: zu früh gefreut, M5 rasiert jetzt


----------



## silent-hunter000 (24. Februar 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hab kurz vor dem Spielstart noch gelesen, dass M5 ein wichtiger M8 fehlen wird. Bekomme 30 Dollar, wenn Eyes gewinnt
> EDIT: zu früh gefreut, M5 rasiert jetzt



Bei mir sieht es genauso aus. 
Hat Eyes schon eine map ?
Edit: Hab grade gesehen, dass es 1:1 steht...

Para du bist mein Held XD. 
Dank dir bin ich 11 Cent reicher.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2015)

und ich 2cent ärmer denn leider hat mouze verloren 

aber die anderen beiden tips die ich von dir übernommen habe hatten gewonnen


----------



## Scalon (25. Februar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> und ich 2cent ärmer denn leider hat mouze verloren
> 
> aber die anderen beiden tips die ich von dir übernommen habe hatten gewonnen



hast du einen 2 cent skin gesetzt (den es eigentlich nicht geben kann) oder kommst du unterm Strich auf einen Verlust von 2 Cent?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Februar 2015)

Heute Underdogsbets für mich.

TSM vs NiP - low auf TSM, die Map ist Nuke - wer die Knife holt hat schon fast gewonnen. TSM hat auf Nuke gegen VP gewonnen und davor mit dem Stand-in (DevCoast  device (DDoS)) 16-14 vs VP verloren (VP ist ziemlich stark auf Nuke).

Außerdem ist NiP auf nem Losing-Strike, sie wechseln ständig zwischen Allu und Derpan, GeT_RiGhT ist jetzt auch nicht der gleiche wie auf ESL One Cologne 2014. 

Titan vs Fnatic (extrem riskant) 

Kenny ähm Titan hat gestern FNatic auf Overpass zerstört (eine gute FNatic Map). Auf Cache sind beide Teams ziemlich gleich, wegen den Odds gehe ich low auf Titan.

Ez Skins Ez Lyfe #nosway


----------



## efdev (25. Februar 2015)

Scalon schrieb:


> hast du einen 2 cent skin gesetzt (den es eigentlich nicht geben kann) oder kommst du unterm Strich auf einen Verlust von 2 Cent?



unterm strich kam ich an dem tag auf 2 cent verlust.

8 cent gewonnen und leider 10 cent verloren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Februar 2015)

Mythic vs eLevate - 25%-75% Odds - 0,11€ auf Mythic, ~0,4€ zurück .


----------



## hendrosch (27. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> VP ist ziemlich stark auf Nuke



Hab das Gefühl Nuke ist ebi denen im Moment bestenfalls durchschnitt, auf Mirage rocken die grad.
Für mich ist heute skippen TSM lohnt nicht bei Orbit wei ich nicht wie die Gegner sind...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Mythic vs eLevate - 25%-75% Odds - 0,11€ auf Mythic, ~0,4€ zurück .



Unter 1€ Gewinn wette ich nicht einmal mehr ^^ 

Soll ich eigentlich meine Predictions weiterhin hier rausbringen?


----------



## Oozy (28. Februar 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Unter 1€ Gewinn wette ich nicht einmal mehr ^^


Lohnt sich einfach kaum. Mit diesen 0.10 Euro Skins zu wetten ist halt echt undankbar, weil es für mich zumindest, unendlich lange geht, bis man einigermassen einen kleineren Betrag zusammen hat.



> Soll ich eigentlich meine Predictions weiterhin hier rausbringen?


Gerne, ja.


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2015)

naja wenn man gerade nicht mehr hat muss man sich halt hoch arbeiten.

und ja bitte weiter deine predictions bringen bisher waren die sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Februar 2015)

Mal für heute paar Predictions 
Sind aber alle sehr waghalsig, da es für mich noch relativ unbekannte Namen alles sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

SKDC, srlsy ? 

Ich gehe mid auf LS ist Mythic und Mythic hat 2:1 gegen eLevate als Underdog gewonnen.

Denial vs eLevate - low auf Denial, eLevate hat sehr viele Spiele in Folge verloren, Denial war dagegen ganz ok.

ESC, Volgare usw. folgen später, weil ich mich noch belesen muss [emoji14]


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Februar 2015)

Mythic = LS o.O ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

Guckst du bei HLTV vorbei xD ?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Guckst du bei HLTV vorbei xD ?



Nein eigentlich sogut wie nie


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

Wie informierst du dich dann über Rosterchanges, vorherigen Spiele, Maps usw. 0.o?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Februar 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie informierst du dich dann über Rosterchanges, vorherigen Spiele, Maps usw. 0.o?



Ich werte knapp 30 verschiedene Prediction-Seiten aus 
Wenn sie sich unsicher sind (50:50 so) dann informier ich mich selbst

kriege halt selber wissen über vergangene Matches wenn ich über die Sachen lese sozusagen
Da sie sich halt schon sehr auskennen in den Teams, verlasse ich mich lieber auf deren Bauchgefühl und werte das aus, als selbst immer eine Meinung zu urteilen
(heutzutage sagen 80% auf alle Skip, weil alles amerikanische sind)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

Könntest du mir die Seiten schicken/ hier posten? Die Webseits betrachte ich nur selten, weil wenn jemand VP > Property auf Dust2 setzt ist .


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Februar 2015)

Such sie dir einfach zusammen im Internet
habe keine Lust jetzt alle hier zu posten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Februar 2015)

Pssst. Bei eLevate vs Denial würde ich eLevate nehmen, weil sie die Home Manschafft sind.

Heute: ICB auf Undersogs oder Skipperino


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. März 2015)

Heutige Wetten (2 Screenshots, sind ja doch ganz schön viele ^^)
ICB = Ice-Cream-Bet (1-2$ oder weniger)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lozux (3. März 2015)

Seit wann ist Dignitas wieder so stark, dass sie 70%+ Prozente gegen Volgare haben? Das alte Dig ist doch jetzt TSM und von einem neuen TopTeam-Dignitas habe ich nichts gehört... klärt mich mal auf  

Das letzte Match wurde bei 14:7 für MyXMG pausiert, man kann nicht mehr wetten


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Dignitas wieder so stark, dass sie 70%+ Prozente gegen Volgare haben? Das alte Dig ist doch jetzt TSM und von einem neuen TopTeam-Dignitas habe ich nichts gehört... klärt mich mal auf
> 
> Das letzte Match wurde bei 14:7 für MyXMG pausiert, man kann nicht mehr wetten



ist es nicht, die Wett-Quote ist totaler Quatsch, und deswegen sollte man drauf wetten


----------



## lozux (3. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> ist es nicht, die Wett-Quote ist totaler Quatsch, und deswegen sollte man drauf wetten


Na dann setz ich da mal wieder ein paar Euro. Ist schon bekannt wann myXMG gegen Volgare weiter geht, habe da auf myXMG gewettet, aber wenn es jetzt dann nicht fertig gespielt wird, schließen sie die Wette.

Edit: Das ist der größte Witz daran, Volgare spielt inzwischen andere Matches, aber nicht die zwei Runden fertig. Die haben doch auf sich selbst gesetzt und/oder halfen Freunden.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. März 2015)

Hab darauf auch so 2€ gewettet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. März 2015)

Auf G2 vs CPH würde ich ziemlich hoch gehen, weil BO2 - bei 1-1 kriegt man die Skins back und G2 war letztens einfach on Fire gegen VP hat szperooo 5 1vs1 gewonnen, dazu war mouzinno (AWP)gestern besser als twistxD, was schon ordentlich ist.


----------



## efdev (3. März 2015)

wofür steht das ICB auf dem zweiten bild bei den unteren beiden spielen ?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. März 2015)

Hab ich über den Bildern geschrieben

Ice-Cream-Bet (halt nur so 1$-2)


----------



## AtzeKrank (4. März 2015)

ICB steht eigentlich für inventory clean bet. Also billig skins, kann für jeden anders ausfallen je nach Inventargröße.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. März 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> ICB steht eigentlich für inventory clean bet. Also billig skins, kann für jeden anders ausfallen je nach Inventargröße.



Ich hab das so auf Reddit gelernt 
Aber ist im Sinne ja das gleiche )


----------



## AtzeKrank (4. März 2015)

Hast Dubai die gestrigen A51 und CLG Spiele gesetzt? Hab da beide gewonnen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. März 2015)

Ne leider verpass  ...


----------



## lozux (4. März 2015)

10€ auf G2 gg Orbit


----------



## AtzeKrank (4. März 2015)

Warum? Für den 1.90$? Lohnt sich nicht meiner Meinung nach auch wenn sie ein bo3 Vorsprung haben. Ich würde eher ICB Aug Orbit gehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. März 2015)

R.I.P 1€, mannnnn habe es von 0,22 auf 1,60 geschafft - 1€ auf SKDC, RiP 1 M4 + 3 AKs.

Jetzt nur ~0,50€.

Gehe ICB auf bei Penta vs CW


----------



## lozux (4. März 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Warum? Für den 1.90$? Lohnt sich nicht meiner Meinung nach auch wenn sie ein bo3 Vorsprung haben. Ich würde eher ICB Aug Orbit gehen.


1.90 wäre der höchste Gewinn den ich je bei Csgo lounge erspielt habe. Da ich keine wertvollen Gegenstände habe die ich nkjt behalten will mache ich nur solche Safe Bets. Sonst nut bis 1-2 Euro


----------



## AtzeKrank (4. März 2015)

@lozux: Scheint ja wirklich ein "safe bet" zu sein ;D Erstes BO3 ging an Orbit


----------



## lozux (4. März 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> @lozux: Scheint ja wirklich ein "safe bet" zu sein ;D Erstes BO3 ging an Orbit


ich weiß... bin aber zu müde jetzt, ich bete und träume vom Sieg. Wenn nicht, sind zwar 10€ aber hab noch keinen Cent in Go gesteckt außer ein paar Tradeups. Trotzdem argerlich nach dem Sieg auf Mirage...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. März 2015)

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht. CW gewinnt 16-10 gegen Penta, CW verliert ca. 16-8 gegen Titan auf Season ez Game für Titan. 

Nun safe bet - hoch auf Titan - Titan verliert auf Season gegen Penta - wtf ?!

2 High bets verloren - 2 kleine Underdogs gewonnen - von 1,5€ auf 0,3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> ich weiß... bin aber zu müde jetzt, ich bete und träume vom Sieg. Wenn nicht, sind zwar 10€ aber hab noch keinen Cent in Go gesteckt außer ein paar Tradeups. Trotzdem argerlich nach dem Sieg auf Mirage...



Orbit hat die beiden BO3 gewonnen  Schade um deine Wette.  Mein bisheriger Stand ist -2$(Penta vs CW verloren; Orbit vs G2 gewonnen), mal schauen wie die Ami Spiele ausgehen.


----------



## lozux (5. März 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Orbit hat die beiden BO3 gewonnen  Schade um deine Wette.  Mein bisheriger Stand ist -2$(Penta vs CW verloren; Orbit vs G2 gewonnen), mal schauen wie die Ami Spiele ausgehen.


Das gibts doch nicht. Wieder ein Skin den ich mochte weg... Famas Styx FN.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. März 2015)

Mein bisheriger Stand von allen Wetten +89€ 
Mein bisheriger Stand seit letzten Wett-Inventar (10€): -4,32€


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. März 2015)

Wow, elevate hat 4:16 verloren. 6$ dabei verloren :-\ Dafür die icb auf liquid vs CLG gewonnen


----------



## lozux (5. März 2015)

Habe insgesamt 15 Euro miese seit festern! Obwohl ich eigentlich genau die Wetten mache die zB Paradox auch machen würde, nur even immer die falschen, die dann schief gehen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Habe insgesamt 15 Euro miese seit festern! Obwohl ich eigentlich genau die Wetten mache die zB Paradox auch machen würde, nur even immer die falschen, die dann schief gehen.



Das tut mir leid ..


----------



## lozux (5. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid ..


Ja mit dem Wetten hab ichs nicht so, aber es macht die Spiele für mich auch spannender, von daher geht das klar. Ab jetzt wette ich wieder nur mit 4Cent Skins, und zwar ALlE spiele auf CSGl. Mal schauen ob das was wird


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Wetten hab ichs nicht so, aber es macht die Spiele für mich auch spannender, von daher geht das klar. Ab jetzt wette ich wieder nur mit 4Cent Skins, und zwar ALlE spiele auf CSGl. Mal schauen ob das was wird



naja ... Das was ich hier poste hat glaube ca. 90% Gewinnrate momentan, echt schwer da auf die falschen zu tippen ^^...


----------



## lozux (5. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> naja ... Das was ich hier poste hat glaube ca. 90% Gewinnrate momentan, echt schwer da auf die falschen zu tippen ^^...


Ja ich hab eben Talent  Aber es ist für mich nicht so schlimm die Skins zu verlieren. Habe sie ja alle durch Trades und Drops bekommen, keine Kisten geöffnet.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. März 2015)

Naja dann ist ja halb so wild 

Nutz ich gleich mal die Gunst der Stunde und poste für heute/morgen die Predictions 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lozux (5. März 2015)

Alle Bets gingen raus wie du meinst, also eben alles im Bereich 65% oder niedriger, solche 80% Bets lohnen nicht bei meinem Wettinventar.
Hab gestern zum Glück Penta gewonnen, hatte also noch 1.50 im Inventar zusätzlich


----------



## efdev (5. März 2015)

hatte ich aber auch letztens zwei von para seinen tips genutzt und beide verloren


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. März 2015)

Nice ICB auf Penta beim Fnatic vs Penta Spiel. Warum wurde das CW vs mouz Spiel geschlossen?


----------



## lozux (6. März 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Nice ICB auf Penta beim Fnatic vs Penta Spiel. Warum wurde das CW vs mouz Spiel geschlossen?


weiß nicht, in einem Spiel hat CW ff, hab sie aber kurz danach ein anderes Match spielen sehen (what?!) 

Forfeit gibt Skins zurück oder?


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. März 2015)

Ja bei ff gibt es skins zurück.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. März 2015)

Ich habe mal meine Bets durchgeguckt:

Bets: 53
Lost: 26
Won: 21
Closed: 6
Winrate: 39,623%
Loserate: 60,377%
Angefangen zu wetten: 17.07.2014 21:00 Uhr
Letztes Mal gewettet:  03.03.2015 21:00 Uhr

Läuft bei mir.


----------



## Legacyy (6. März 2015)

Von 22 hab ich 11 gewonnen.

Allerdings die letzten wetten nur negevs und p90 bekommen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. März 2015)

Para, ich brauche deine Predictions - insgesamt 2,5€ letztens verloren. Damn Property vs Volgare ((


----------



## Captn (8. März 2015)

Ich hab gestern mit Volgares und Penta meine beiden Wetten gewonnen. Bin am Ende bei einem Einsatz von 1,5$ mit >5$ gut weggekommen , nachdem ich lange nicht mehr gewettet habe.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mit Volgares und Penta meine beiden Wetten gewonnen. Bin am Ende bei einem Einsatz von 1,5$ mit >5$ gut weggekommen , nachdem ich lange nicht mehr gewettet habe.


Bitte geh dich vergraben .

Ich setz heute auf x6tence.


----------



## Captn (8. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bitte geh dich vergraben .
> 
> Ich setz heute auf x6tence.


Hab ich auch


----------



## Scalon (8. März 2015)

dann setze ich einfach des Willens wegen auf GG WP


----------



## AtzeKrank (8. März 2015)

10$ bei dem Volgare Spiel gemacht. 

Meine nächsten Spiele, 2xGGWP,myXMG und ICB auf AG.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. März 2015)

Ich mach das einfach mal so ausn Bauchgefühl, alles keine 100% Wetten und alles Teams die gleich stark sind, deshalb fast immer auf den mit weniger % gesetzt
Aber diesmal nicht auf mich verlassen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2015)

CW > Penta und G2 - 

CW hat gestern 2:0 gg Penta verloren.

G2 vs CPH ist mMn ein 50-50 Spiel.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. März 2015)

oh falsches Image sehe ich grade


----------



## Pedii (9. März 2015)

Hey Leutz,

mal wieder alles VERLOREN  man man man bin ich schlecht beim Wetten.
Mal schauen wie es mit euch klappen wird 

mfg
Pedi


----------



## Captn (9. März 2015)

Ich hab gerade nen Lauf, schon wieder 4$ gewonnen .


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2015)

Hab gestern ne Glock Grinder MW gewonnen...
Dabei hab ich schon eine FT und eine ST+MW da


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. März 2015)

Ripperino your Skins - Katowice is here [emoji14]

Ich mache ICB auf Titan, mehr nicht.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (11. März 2015)

Habe am Samstag zum allerersten Mal gewettet, habe davor den Esport schon reichlich verfolgt. Setze also 20€ auf Dignitas, die 90% Chance hatten. Auf Dust2 haben sie AliGon hart zerstört. Da dachte ich mir schon: Leichte 5€ verdient. Dann kam Inferno, am Anfang hat dann Ali zerstört, Dignitas konnte nur noch 10-16 ausspielen. Dann kam die Dritte Map, Dignitas wurde nahe zu Zerstört :/ Das waren dann wohl meine 20€, schade drum.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. März 2015)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Habe am Samstag zum allerersten Mal gewettet, habe davor den Esport schon reichlich verfolgt. Setze also 20€ auf Dignitas, die 90% Chance hatten. Auf Dust2 haben sie AliGon hart zerstört. Da dachte ich mir schon: Leichte 5€ verdient. Dann kam Inferno, am Anfang hat dann Ali zerstört, Dignitas konnte nur noch 10-16 ausspielen. Dann kam die Dritte Map, Dignitas wurde nahe zu Zerstört :/ Das waren dann wohl meine 20€, schade drum.


Das neue Dig ist leider nicht so gut wie das alte. Das Alte heißt jetzt TSM (TeamSoloMid).


----------



## LastChaosTyp (11. März 2015)

Habs gemerkt


----------



## Captn (12. März 2015)

So, schon wieder gewonnen. Dieses mal hab ich gegen Mouz und für CW gewettet . Läuft bei mir.


----------



## Pedii (12. März 2015)

Kommen hier noch einmal ein paar gute Tipps (kein fake) wofür man Wetten sollte?
 Möchte gerne eure Meinungen lesen.

mfg Pedi


----------



## Captn (12. März 2015)

Es lohnt sich Wetten auf eher unbekannte Teams zu setzen. Die Quote liegt da nämlich auch Recht gut und man kann so schon ordentlich absahnen, wobei es auch dabei ein Risiko gibt.
Ansonsten guck dir einfach an, wie welches Team wo spielt. Wie ist ihre derzeitige Performance allgemein und wer geht für das Team an den Start.


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2015)

Alter 
Da hab ich grade ordentlich geschwitzt. Die zweite Map zwischen Navi - Envyus war ja echt knapp. Dachte schon NaVi gewinnt das bo3. Hätte über 100  Value verloren aber zum Glück hat Envyus auf Cobble aufgedreht


----------



## lozux (15. März 2015)

Wieviel schickt ihr für das Finale raus?


----------



## Scalon (15. März 2015)

habe 40ct auf NiP weil es für mich eher 50:50 ist als 61:39 aber ich denke Fnatic wird es holen bei den Maps


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2015)

Ich hab 0,34$ auf NIP gesetzt.
Aber ich fürchte, dass Fnatic gewinnt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. März 2015)

Habe 0,57€ auf FNatic - 0,36 Backvalue


Es ist mir aber ziemlich latte, in den letztens Tagen habe ich ~1€ auf Underdogs verloren aber die Qualität der Spiele war einfach unglaublich. TSM vs NiP hab ich 0,75 verloren, das Match war aber .


----------



## DerKuma (17. März 2015)

Habe dieses Turnier nur zweimal gewettet - einmal bei dem Spiel NiP (WIN) (2€ -> 4€) vs. Envyus und dann im Finale NiP (1€ -> 0€) vs. Fnatic (WIN). Habe also 1€ gewonnen.


----------



## lozux (17. März 2015)

DerKuma schrieb:


> Habe dieses Turnier nur zweimal gewettet - einmal bei dem Spiel NiP (WIN) (2€ -> 4€) vs. Envyus und dann im Finale NiP (1€ -> 0€) vs. Fnatic (WIN). Habe also 1€ gewonnen.


Habe nur kleine Beträge gewonnen und verloren, bis auf das Finale, da hatte ich 14$ auf Fnatic. Schade dass TSM das gegen NiP nicht geholt hat, haben mMn sei stark gespielt und hätten auf jeden Fall das Zeug dazu mal ein Major zu gewinnen.


----------



## DerKuma (17. März 2015)

Ich mag Friberg, ein sehr guter Spieler und auch als Mensch kein schlechter Kerl, deswegen bin ich wohl ein kleiner NiP Fan  Ich fand es schade, dass NiP das Finale verloren hat - aber es hat einfach nicht gereicht. Ich spiele erst seit 4-5 Monaten Counter-Strike Global Offensive und habe mich vorher nie wirklich mit dem e-Sport befasst, deswegen kenne ich die meisten Teams und Spieler nicht. Ich kenne nur ein paar Namen durch dieses Turnier, die einzigen Spieler die ich vorher schon kannte sind Friberg & NBK.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2015)

Volgare Throw. R.I.P my skins.

Ich werde jetzt mit Wetten aufhören.


----------



## lozux (17. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Volgare Throw. R.I.P my skins.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mit Wetten aufhören.


Sehr geil hatte gehen Volgare, konnten mich als ich ihnen zu geschaut habe nicht überzeugen.

Und wenn der Underdog gewinnt ist es immernoch kein Throw, sondern, wenn du ein englisches Wort benutzen möchtest, ein Upset.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Sehr geil hatte gehen Volgare, konnten mich als ich ihnen zu geschaut habe nicht überzeugen.


Die haben davor Property in bem BO3 geschlagen. Und jetzt aufeinmal 16-4 gegen Ination ohne NiKo. Pls das glaubt doch keiner.


----------



## kegg (17. März 2015)

Ca. 3,50$ 

Das ist vermutlich 3/4 meines gesamten Inventarwerts gewesen...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2015)

Das waren warte kurz.

1€ verloren. Noch rund 3,5€ habe ich.

Also rund 20-30% verloren.


----------



## Koyote (17. März 2015)

Heute 3 Games gut überlegt, 2 gewettet, 1 gewonnen....
Hab meine Cyrex auf Envyus gesetzt.. Match wurde gelöscht. Dann wollte ich auf Property setzen, aber da gabs den Skin noch nicht zurück.
Jetzt auf Dignitas gesetzt und eazy win  Thx @ Orbit Fanboys


----------



## kegg (17. März 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was es bedeutet wenn die Matches gelöscht werden?


----------



## lozux (17. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Heute 3 Games gut überlegt, 2 gewettet, 1 gewonnen....
> Hab meine Cyrex auf Envyus gesetzt.. Match wurde gelöscht. Dann wollte ich auf Property setzen, aber da gabs den Skin noch nicht zurück.
> Jetzt auf Dignitas gesetzt und eazy win  Thx @ Orbit Fanboys


Geil, was hast du gewonnen? Habe mal ein bisschen auf Mouz rausgeschickt, haben grade 16:14 verloren und spielen gegen G2.


----------



## Koyote (17. März 2015)

Hier sind meine Wins: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## kegg (17. März 2015)

Sabber.... Sowas hätte ich auch gerne mal


----------



## lozux (17. März 2015)

Mein Ganzes Inv in einer Wette oO (bisschen mehr sogar)


----------



## DerKuma (18. März 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was es bedeutet wenn die Matches gelöscht werden?



Ein Match wird dann gelöscht, wenn es nicht zu bewerten ist. Bei dem Match EnVyUs vs. Virtus.pro gab es wohl Probleme, habe etwas von einem DDOS gegen einen der oder die Spieler gehört und daraufhin hat man sich wohl dazu entschieden das Match zu löschen. Gewertet wird das dann wie ein DRAW, jeder bekommt seinen Einsatz zurück.


----------



## Koyote (18. März 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot
Heutige Wins. Aber mal sehen, was noch passiert heute  Also die Returns habe ich zum setzen benutzt und die Requested habe ich gewonnen.

Edit: Anscheinend hat csgolounge nicht genug items und jetzt wurden die wins zurückgezogen  heißt die Vulcan ist wieder weg... Mein Gott


----------



## kegg (18. März 2015)

Wenn ich das so sehe, was du hier postest, da überkommt mich ein leichter Hass!


----------



## Koyote (19. März 2015)

No Risk no Fun, das ist mein Motto 
Habe 150 Dollar auf das Spiel 3dMax vs. Dignitas gesetzt. Habe 150 verloren.
Dann habe ich mit meinem M8 im TS drüber nachgedacht, wie man sonst noch so an Skins kommen kann. Dann hat er mich wieder an Csgojackpot erinnert....
Mich sollte man mit sowas nicht anziehen. 
560 Euro habe ich dann gesetzt...
Spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre mein Verlust wieder raus und hab noch n schönes gute Nacht Geschenk oben drauf bekommen würde ich sagen.


----------



## kegg (19. März 2015)

Also ich muss dir jetzt was gestehen...


ICH HASSE DICH!!!!!!!1111!1!! 

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Legacyy (20. März 2015)

:O

Also je mehr man setzt,  desto höher ist die Chance zu gewinnen? Da komm ich ja nicht weit -_-

Hat jemand noch sichere wetten für das WE, bei denen man höher setzen kann?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (20. März 2015)

NiP vs. G2, ez NiP allerdings 94%...

VP vs. Infused, ez VP, allerdings 94%

Cloud9 vs. Orbit, kannste low auf Orbit gehen


----------



## Legacyy (20. März 2015)

Bin mal low auf Orbit. 
Da kann ich mit 16ct Einsatz genauso viel gewinnen wie mit 4$ bei den anderen ^^


----------



## Legacyy (23. März 2015)

Fnatic wird ja heute abend bestimmt gewinnen, oder? 
Würde dann mal meine wasteland setzen...


----------



## lozux (23. März 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Fnatic wird ja heute abend bestimmt gewinnen, oder?
> Würde dann mal meine wasteland setzen...


93 Prozent ist schon viel... ich würde davor auf jeden Fall LineUps abwarten und Flipside ist auch nicht so schlecht. Das hat bei dem Major getäuscht, da ihr Main Awper nicht spielen konnte wegen einem Bann.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2015)

Ich würde sagen ICB/Skip. 1. Odds 2. FNatic hat schon oft solche 90-10 Spiele verloren. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt ^^


----------



## Legacyy (23. März 2015)

Dann mach ich es anders rum, low auf Fsid3


----------



## lozux (23. März 2015)

Würde ich auch machen oder skippen  eher skippen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. März 2015)

Fnatic gegen Flipside , da kann man doch auf fnatic Wetten oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. März 2015)

Klar kann man.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Goooo 0,04€ Skinnnn.


----------



## Legacyy (23. März 2015)

Ich kann mehr bieten  0,05€
0,58€ als Gewinn wären schon nett.


----------



## DerKuma (24. März 2015)

Gut, dass ich das Match nicht gesehen habe! Hatte 12€ auf Fnatic gesetzt, da ich dachte, dass es sicher ist.
Heute Morgen hatte ich noch alle meine Skins und ein paar mehr, ist wohl doch noch gut ausgegangen.
Aber hätte ich das Match gesehen, mir wäre das Herz in die Hose gerutscht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

Volgare . Sind wohl zu Skingeilen Team geworden   .


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

Bin mir ziemlich unser..
Moscow Five vs. ENSO
Also ich hab auf ENSO gewettet was denkt ihr?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

Skip. Habe keine Lust meine Skins an Teams der 5 Welt zu riskieren. Ich wette nur noch Tier 2+.


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Skip. Habe keine Lust meine Skins an Teams der 5 Welt zu riskieren. Ich wette nur noch Tier 2+.


Ich hab schon gewettet :/
(bin Anfänger :/)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

Hardwarehard, wenn du Tipps brauchst, einfach mal hier reinschreiben 
Und vorher nicht wetten bevor nicht jemand (bzw. mehr als 3 Leute) was gesagt haben


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Hardwarehard, wenn du Tipps brauchst, einfach mal hier reinschreiben
> Und vorher nicht wetten bevor nicht jemand (bzw. mehr als 3 Leute) was gesagt haben



Ok 
Kannst du mir was sagen zu den 2?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

Just 4 Fun mal meine Meinung, mal sehen wieviele richtig sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu. M5 vs. Enso

habe M5 bis jetzt erst einmal spielen sehen, und damals haben sie hart gegen ein Underdog verloren
Enso kennne ich nicht.. Denke aber das sie M5 schlagen werden. Allein weil sie laut HLTV.org gegen EYEs gewonnen haben


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Just 4 Fun mal meine Meinung, mal sehen wieviele richtig sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ich probiers


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

Dig>Penta da Troubley nicht mitspielt , mit Troubley 65-35 Penta, ohne 55-45 Dig.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dig>Penta da Troubley nicht mitspielt , mit Troubley 65-35 Penta, ohne 55-45 Dig.
> 
> Und F3 < Property.



Recht haste  ... Nur F3 muss nicht schlechter sein als Property, wette ich mit dir das sie es holen


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

Ich habe ja eh nur 70cent Skins also muss man auch was riskieren            ^-^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

BO2, wird warscheinlich 1-1 bei F3 vs Property.

Teams die man beachten sollte:

- TSM 2:0 gegen NaVi. Die haben einfach göttlich gespielt. Vorallem war Device einfach unglaublich.

- Dignitas- Nach dem 2:0 vs F3 und HR sieht es so aus als würden sie langsam wieder auf hohes T2 Level kommen. Anmerkung: HR hatte einen StandIn(mou aus Check6).

Property mit (!) JW. Desöfters wechseln berg/schneider mit JW, der das Team oft zu Sieg führt.

Volgare/Tricked eSports - schon lange nicht mehr das was sie waren. Es sieht so aus als hätten sie paar Spiele mit Absicht "geschenkt". Nicht wetten.

VP - Snax hat letztens Probleme mit seiner Gesundheit (Grippe), der StandIn ist Michu. Michu hat auf Gfinity ziemlich gutes Spiel gezeigt. (1 Platz nV, 2 NiP, 3 VP, 4 C9)

NiP - letztens ist NiP nicht so stark wie sie noch 2014 waren. Allu kann sich die letzten Spiele nicht so richtig finden und verschießt oft mit der AWP. GeT_RiGhT ist dagegen sehr stark.

EnVyUs- Sie sind nach der Katowice "Pleite" wieder stärker, sie haben NiP 2x 2:0 und 1x 3:1 (BO5) geschlagen. 

PS. Shoxie sieht mit blonden Haaren echt gut aus ^^

LGB - hat einen neuen Member nämlich den Maikel Maikelelelele. -zeves +lelele, jetzt hab LGB 2 sehr gute AWPer - Maikel und Polly, sie werden warscheinlich jetzt Snipermaps wie D2 den Anderen vorziehen (heute Match vs 3DMax!)

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein ^^


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> BO2, wird warscheinlich 1-1 bei F3 vs Property.
> 
> Teams die man beachten sollte:
> 
> - TSM 2:0 gegen NaVi. Die haben einfach göttlich gespielt. Vorallem war Device einfach unglaublich.



Waas? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll ich auf TSM schell wechseln?

Bitte schnell antworten
(Oh und ENSO führt )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

TSM vs FNatic ? Nee, ich habe ICB auf TSM gesetzt, denke aber FNatic holt es. Heute spielen sie wieder Full Squad also mit Krimz. (Gestern hat Schne1der für Krimz gespielt)


----------



## lozux (24. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Waas? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll ich auf TSM schell wechseln?
> 
> Bitte schnell antworten
> (Oh und ENSO führt )


Schau dir erstmal abends ein paar Spiele an, dann findest du schnell einen groben Überblick  Setze immer nur auf Teams die du kennst und gegen Teams die du kennst.

TSM hab ich low auf TSM. Ich würde je nach Wert den du gesetzt hast (höher auf Fnatic, niedriger auf TSM) entscheiden. Aber bei dem Spiel hätte ich nicht gewettet. Bei zwei Top Teams 80:20 ist schon viel, vor Allem da Fnatic gestern geschwächelt hat und TSM sehr stark ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Device <3.

2:0 vs FNatic ist verdammt STARK vorallem, weil Full Squad und auf FNatics starken Maps (D2 und Cache). 

R.I.P FNatic Betters Skins.


----------



## Hardwarehard (25. März 2015)

Hab keine richtigen Skins mehr zum wetten 
Hab aber trotzdem auf VP gewettet


----------



## hendrosch (25. März 2015)

Wie?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komme da auf 0,575$ nicht 0,08.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. März 2015)

Wenn es keine 0,5€ Skins gab, bekommst du eben nicht die errechnete Value.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. März 2015)

Wie bekommt man nochmal Skins? 
Hab alle Wetten verloren ._.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man nochmal Skins?
> Hab alle Wetten verloren ._.



Kaufen bzw erspielen ^^


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. März 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Kaufen bzw erspielen ^^



Also ich wäre bereit für echtes Geld aber ich will nicht 8 Tage warten bis ich wieder handeln kann..
Gibt's irgend ein Trick?
Oh hab doch noch 2 4 cent Skins .....
Auf wenn soll ich heute wetten?
Und erspielen NIEMALS!


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. März 2015)

regt mich persönlich auch extrem auf diese Wartezeit ...

Eine Safe-Wette gibt es heute nicht ..


----------



## Legacyy (26. März 2015)

Erspielen macht doch jeder.  Die drops bekommt man halt zufällig,  oder bei Missionen. 

Immerhin wurde die Wartezeit fürs verkaufen eingestellt^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man nochmal Skins?
> Hab alle Wetten verloren ._.


Sorry aber es gibt nicht besseres als ez skins am frühem Morgen ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe außer der M4A4 Griffin alle Skins bei TSM Matches gewonnen und das innerhalb 2-3 Tage .


----------



## hendrosch (26. März 2015)

Na wenigstens kein Skin von mir dabei hab gestern bei TSM gegen Fnatic verloren...
Aber trotzdem gut + gemacht gestern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht alles von gestern aber bis auf die Guardian eigentlich alles Gewinne.


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. März 2015)

WTF?!
Wenn ich jetzt Gewinn machen will muss ich auf riskant wetten.
Piter vs G2
Welchen von den 2?


----------



## Hardwarehard (26. März 2015)

Ok jetzt ist es offiziell ich habe gar nix mehr
Piter hat verloren 
Ich glaube ich lass das Wetten lieber Glücksache sein und wette niemals wieder 
Nur Verluste gemacht ich frag mich wie ihr Gewinn machen konntet


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Ok jetzt ist es offiziell ich habe gar nix mehr
> Piter hat verloren
> Ich glaube ich lass das Wetten lieber Glücksache sein und wette niemals wieder
> Nur Verluste gemacht ich frag mich wie ihr Gewinn machen konntet


Wenn du dich nicht informierst, kannst du nicht gewinnen. Wenn du recherchiert hättest, wüsstest du dass Piter ihr LineUp ständig ändern und dass sie ein T2/3 Team sind, G2 dagegen T2+. Ich habe bei dem Spiel 0,2€ verdien.t


----------



## lozux (26. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht informierst, kannst du nicht gewinnen. Wenn du recherchiert hättest, wüsstest du dass Piter ihr LineUp ständig ändern und dass sie ein T2/3 Team sind, G2 dagegen T2+. Ich habe bei dem Spiel 0,2€ verdien.t


Der Spastard von Wettenprofi der die letzten Tage 150$ gemacht hat, meinte 50-50 und piter. Waren nur 2€ aber trotzdem nervig, da ich G2 wo ich nur das Lineup sah präferiert habe.

P.S.


----------



## Fazzi (27. März 2015)

Jemand einen Tipp für Navi gegen TSM heute Mittag? Quote für Navi ist schon reizvoll


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. März 2015)

Wird denke ich TSM reißen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. März 2015)

Entweder Skip - 1 Lan Tag oder Skins die du verschmerzen kannst auf TSM.


----------



## lozux (27. März 2015)

NaVi ist nicht schlecht, wenns unter 75 Prozent ist auf TSM, drüber Skip oder low auf NaVi.


----------



## Fazzi (27. März 2015)

ich gamble und hab billigskins auf navi gesetzt


----------



## Hardwell (27. März 2015)

100 auf navi


----------



## Teutonnen (27. März 2015)

Mmmh... TSM ist im Moment sehr stark.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. März 2015)

Aber Online, ich würde warten bis man seht wie sie auf ner LAN spielen ^^…

16-11 auf Inferno vs NaVi not bad.


----------



## Hardwarehard (27. März 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> ich gamble und hab billigskins auf navi gesetzt



Ich hab nix mehr


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. März 2015)

Ich hab mir ein 20€ Skin geholt und warte drauf das der freigegeben wird


----------



## Fazzi (27. März 2015)

ist doch nochmal gut ausgegangen  Auch wenn der Gewinn aufgrund meines Einsatzes überschaubar ist


----------



## lozux (27. März 2015)

Hardwell schrieb:


> 100 auf navi


Du bist reich xD


----------



## dickerteufel (27. März 2015)

Ich war low auf Navi und bin letzten moment auf NV gewechselt  und bei NiP gegen VP hab ich einen Sticker gewonnen!?!


----------



## hendrosch (28. März 2015)

Sticker kann man doch auch einfach weiter wetten kannst auch Schlüssel gewinnen.
Hole mir grad mal das meiste wieder von den Bots sonst verlier ich den Überblick 

Bräuchte übrigens mal paar ICB hab so viel kleinkram... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. März 2015)

Diese Odds, med auf Chokenitas aka TSM. 

Heute leider meine Glock verloren RIP 0,58 aber dafür paar 0,1-2€ Skins gewonnen.


----------



## Hardwarehard (29. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Diese Odds, med auf Chokenitas aka TSM.
> 
> Heute leider meine Glock verloren RIP 0,58 aber dafür paar 0,1-2€ Skins gewonnen.



Hab ein paar Waffen zusammen gegkriegt auf wenn soll ich heute wetten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. März 2015)

Ich wette low auf TSM vs NiP und:

-> TSM gewinnt low auf TSM vs EnVyUs

-> NiP gewinnt med auf EnVyUs.


----------



## Koyote (29. März 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot
War rel einfach vorherzusehen. TSM war bisschen Risky aber ansonsten hats gepasst. VP soll sich in Zukunft mal net so anstellen Die sind mir so unfassbar unsympatisch...


----------



## kegg (29. März 2015)

@Koyote
Willst du nicht demnächst mal vorher hier ankündigen was sich lohnt? 

Ich bezweifle dass du wenn du hier deine Einschätzung abgibst, sich die Quote wirklich ändert.


----------



## Koyote (29. März 2015)

Naja, 
das Problem ist, dass ich nicht für die Wetten anderer verantwortlich sein will


----------



## kegg (29. März 2015)

Du kannst ja deine Tipps abgeben, du bist nicht verantwortlich dafür ob die jemand nutzt?


----------



## Koyote (29. März 2015)

Mal sehen, vielleicht sage ich ganz unverbindlich und kurz in Zukunft, auf wen ich setze aber wie gesagt, ich tippe häufig auf Grundlage meiner eigenen Gedankengänge, was man da Teilweise auf Reddit und Co. liest widerstrebt mir


----------



## Oozy (29. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht sage ich ganz unverbindlich und kurz in Zukunft, auf wen ich setze aber wie gesagt, ich tippe häufig auf Grundlage meiner eigenen Gedankengänge, was man da Teilweise auf Reddit und Co. liest widerstrebt mir



Scheinst aber immer relativ gut zu wetten. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dankbar für Tipps fürs Wetten.


----------



## Koyote (29. März 2015)

Also die folgenden Games sind alle sehr unsicher. Da lasse ich die Finger von


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. März 2015)

Jop. 

Ich geh low auf WinOut, sind aber nur 0,2€ von meinen 2,5€ ^^


----------



## lozux (29. März 2015)

Wollte ich gerade fragen, bin auch auf WinOut low

WinOut scheint mir mehr Erfahrung zu haben? Boxr spielt ja nicht so oft.


----------



## Hardwarehard (29. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Also die folgenden Games sind alle sehr unsicher. Da lasse ich die Finger von



Danke 
Hätte fast alles riskiert


----------



## Koyote (29. März 2015)

Vertrau lieber deinem eigenen Gedankengängen. Das Problem bei den kommenden Matches ist einfach, dass man nicht genug weiß über die Teams bzw wenig gesehen hat.


----------



## Hardwarehard (29. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Vertrau lieber deinem eigenen Gedankengängen. Das Problem bei den kommenden Matches ist einfach, dass man nicht genug weiß über die Teams bzw wenig gesehen hat.



Wenn man Anfänger ist hat meine keine Erfahrung deshalb vertraue ich dem Forum ( ich weiß man kann trotzdem verlieren aber hier fragen ist besser als raten)
Wäre wirklich nett wenn du uns vorher hier schreiben würdest wo du wettest  (mir egal ob ich verliere) (oder vll per pn)


----------



## lozux (29. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wenn man Anfänger ist hat meine keine Erfahrung deshalb vertraue ich dem Forum ( ich weiß man kann trotzdem verlieren aber hier fragen ist besser als raten)
> Wäre wirklich nett wenn du uns vorher hier schreiben würdest wo du wettest  (mir egal ob ich verliere) (oder vll per pn)


am besten ist es du schaust erstmal wie die Teams so spielen. Es ist wichtig zu wissen welches Team aktuell stark ist.


----------



## Hardwarehard (29. März 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> am besten ist es du schaust erstmal wie die Teams so spielen. Es ist wichtig zu wissen welches Team aktuell stark ist.




Ich weiß nur fnatic sind Weltmeister und gut und haben wie viele Teams deshalb sollte man darauf achten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. März 2015)

Jaja, FNatic stark.

0-2 vs TSM und 1-2 vs TSM [*] R.I.P

Am besten du recharchierst nach, z.b bei hltv, 99damage, reddit, Esea usw.


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Heute ist ein sehr unübersichtlicher und riskanter Wetttag.
Wollte eig auf das Bo2 Dig vs. Cw bzw Mouz setzen, aber das wurde postponed. Wäre mir da rel sicher auf Dig gewesen, da sie nur 1 Map gebraucht hätten, damit die Skins schonmal nicht weg sind.

Ich habe jetzt auf LGB gesetzt. Flipsid3 war in letzer Zeit sehr unsicher und instabil. Simple und Worldedit können diese Wette schnell mal zerstören, aber ich denke, dass bei einem Bo3 LGB mehr Stabilität zeigt.
Die Wette ist nicht 100% safe. Wenn Flipsid3 wirklich konzentriert spielt und nicht so dumme Fehler macht wie beim letzten Spiel auf Nuke, dann können sie das Game auch holen.
Alle anderen Games sind mir zu heiß. 
Gplay wird gegen Monarchs wohl gewinnen...
Je nach Map würde ich eher auf 3DMax als Orbit setzen.
Über LDLC White weiß man zu wenig.
Publiclir darf man gegen CPlay nicht zu stark unterschätzen. Ist immernoch ein Bo1 und nur weil Publiclir in der letzten Zeit nachgelassen hat, muss das nicht heißen, dass sie nicht heute auf einmal wieder kommen.
Penta wird wohl gewinnen, aber 1. sind da die Odds zu schelcht zum setzen und 2. weiß man bei den arroganten und ausrastenden Kindern nie 
Kick könnte gegen x6 auch überraschen, da wäre ich mir ebenfalls nicht wohl mit einer Wette auf x6.
Und wenn winout im Spiel ist wette ich eh net 

Alles meine eigenen Gedanken und keiner sollte seine Wetten daran fest machen. Wenn ich mit allem falsch liege ist das eben so. Habe trotzdem 800 Euro bar durchs Wetten bisher bekommen und in den letzten 2 Tagen über 150 euro an Skins gemacht. Also haters gonna hate


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

So siehts für mich heute aus und ich stimme Koyote zu 90% zu. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. März 2015)

Wollte gerade auf Flipside gegen LBG wetten.
Plötzlich aus CSGO geworfen, abgemeldet worden von Steam. Neu eingeloggt -> Darf jetzt 7 Tage nichts traden, dank Steam Guard. GJ Valve.


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Ich gehe noch low auf 3dMax. Die Odds sind einfach zu gut. Sie haben von den Maps her nen vorteil und wenn man noch vor dem Spiel die Map sieht, wechsel ich auf Orbit, falls die Map stark Orbit favorisieren sollte.


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Schon wieder viel mehr gesetzt, als ich eigentlich wollte  Also meien Wetten auf LGB und 3DMax stehen. Mal sehen, was uns in 2h erwartet. Bin bereit die Einsätze zu verlieren. Das sollte jeder beim Wetten sein^^
Beides nicht unbedingt die sichersten games


----------



## lozux (30. März 2015)

Ez Skins No1, jetzt noch Flipside dann bin ich glücklich, sehe ich das auf Hltv richtig, dass beide Teams 13 T-Runden geholt haben?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. März 2015)

///EDIT: erstmal dickste falsch hier


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

F*ck Orbit, ehhh.

LGB > F3 mate .


----------



## lozux (30. März 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> F*ck Orbit, ehhh.
> 
> LGB > F3 mate .



Zweimal 16:14, da war am Ende pures Luck. Hätte auch 2:0 andersrum ausgehen können...


----------



## Hardwarehard (30. März 2015)

Wie siehst mit G2 vsCplay?
Soll ich ignorieren?
Oder wetten?
(oder vll auf die anderen?)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

Med/low auf G2 mach ich zmdnst.


----------



## lozux (30. März 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wie siehst mit G2 vsCplay?
> Soll ich ignorieren?
> Oder wetten?



G2 hat vorhin aufen Sack bekommen, ist aber eigentlich deutlich besser. Ich gehe mid auf G2 wenn die Odds stimmen


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Naja,
was soll ich zu dem Spieltag sagen... 
Ich hatte noch auf Acer gesetzt, wollte es hier aber aufgrund der Basis nicht wirklich sagen. Waren eh nur 10 Dollar. Das ganze wurde dann ja wegen Connection Problems geschlossen.
Dann das Spiel 3DMax vs. Orbit... Einfach ne gute Map für 3DMax. Wunderbar, einfacher Win.

Soo, herzlich willkommen zu einem Spiel der Extraklasse LGB vs. F3... F3 hatte btw ein Bootcamp. Generell wird ja LGB eher als das höhere Team angesehen. Gesehen haben wir ein wirklich starkes und gut trainiertes F3 Team. Echt eine super Leistung aber sie waren einfach viel zu übermotiviert und kommen mit ihren Gedanken nicht klar. Hier sieht man ganz klar, dass Lgb einfach viel Ruhiger ist und so entsteht dann eben auch so ein Comeback. Vom Aim her schätze ich sie nach dem heutigen Match auch immernoch etwas stärker ein, wobei der ein oder andere aufhören sollte so viel zu sprayen. 
Auf der 2. Map sehen wir meiner Meinung nach das gleiche. F3 kommt einfach zum Ende des Spiels nicht klar und verliert. 
Beide Spiele also wie vorhergesagt. 

Gplay vs. Monarchs ebenfalls richtig.
Cplay hat solide gewonnen, da lag ich wohl etwas falsch mit meiner Meinung, dass man Pub nicht unterschätzen soll. Sorry,wenn da jmd wegen mir nicht gewettet hat.
Und ja.. bzgl winout.. ich habs ja gesagt, wenn die im Spiel sind, einfach nicht wetten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarehard (30. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Naja,
> was soll ich zu dem Spieltag sagen...
> Ich hatte noch auf Acer gesetzt, wollte es hier aber aufgrund der Basis nicht wirklich sagen. Waren eh nur 10 Dollar. Das ganze wurde dann ja wegen Connection Problems geschlossen.
> Dann das Spiel 3DMax vs. Orbit... Einfach ne gute Map für 3DMax. Wunderbar, einfacher Win.
> ...



Also bei mir heißt low 20 cent wie ich sehe bei dir 40€ O-O
Was sagst du zu G2 und Cplay?


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Cplay ist derzeit ziemlich gut. Mir wäre das bei nem Bo1 ohne bekannte Map zu riskant vor allem, weil manche Teams erst später richtig ins Game rein kommen und das ist bei nem Bo1 zu spät. 
Mir wäre es zu risky. Habe auch von den letzten games nicht alle gesehen um das richtig zu bewerten. Will da deshalb lieber keinen Tipp bekanntgeben. Theoretisch ist G2 stärker aber Cplay kann überraschen und es ist ein Bo1.
Btw Penta spielt mit nem Stand-In wahrscheinlich. All in, wie ich es grade machen wollte, deshalb nicht zu empfehlen. Werden es wahrscheinlich trotzdem holen aber bei den Odds muss man ziemlich hoch gehen und das ist mir zu riskant heute abend.


----------



## lozux (30. März 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Cplay ist derzeit ziemlich gut. Mir wäre das bei nem Bo1 ohne bekannte Map zu riskant vor allem, weil manche Teams erst später richtig ins Game rein kommen und das ist bei nem Bo1 zu spät.
> Mir wäre es zu risky. Habe auch von den letzten games nicht alle gesehen um das richtig zu bewerten. Will da deshalb lieber keinen Tipp bekanntgeben. Theoretisch ist G2 stärker aber Cplay kann überraschen und es ist ein Bo1.
> Btw Penta spielt mit nem Stand-In wahrscheinlich. All in, wie ich es grade machen wollte, deshalb nicht zu empfehlen. Werden es wahrscheinlich trotzdem holen aber bei den Odds muss man ziemlich hoch gehen und das ist mir zu riskant heute abend.



Jap, habe auch grade gesehen dass es BO1 ist  Wenn du aber mal schaust gegen was für Teams CPLAY gewonnen hat... Ich setze wohl nichts


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Jop. Deshalb habe ich auch bedenken. Ist halt extrem Riskant bei nem Bo1, bei dem man die Map nicht kennt und die Teams nicht so weit auseinanderliegen.

Btw hier könnt ihr sehen, wie man aus einer Cyrex und einer Orion mehr als das doppelte macht 

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

Nicht mein Tag heute, erst -0,4 bei Orbit vs GPlay und jetzt -0,77 bei Orbit vs P1ter. Srsly ?


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Wenn du willst kann ich dir mit ein paar 10 ct Skins deine Verluste ersetzen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

Nah habe da noch 2€ ^^… ich mach das eh J4F. Finde es macht die Matches spannender .


----------



## Koyote (30. März 2015)

Frag mich mal  Für mich ist es auch immer spannend hehe


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. März 2015)

.

Wieder Dummheit > Verstand. Wieso bin ich hoch auf Piter gegangen ? Jetzt ärgere ich mich sehr.


----------



## Koyote (31. März 2015)

Ich glaub ich warte jetzt auf ein Game, was ziemlich safe ist und setze dann 200 drauf. Ist mir derzeit lieber als was Risikoreiches. Morgen reizt mich jedoch das Game TSM gegen Penta. Da sollte man die Mappicks beachten. Ich denke TSM gewinnt mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit auf ihrem Pick... Aber 200 drauf ist doch etwas risky... oder nicht 

EDIT: 31.01.2015 
So, 
neuer Tag, neue Wetten 
Btw heute nacht habe ich noch ez Skins verpasst, wollte eig auf Area51 setzen, aber war mir so unfassbar unsicher, wegen M0e und dem nicht ganz bekannten Lineup... Naja, was will man machen.

So, kommen wir zu den heute folgenden Wetten:
TSM-Penta bzw Penta-TSM. Ich denke, dass hierbei das linke Team das Mapwahlrecht hat, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher. Also bezüglich der Map und auf welcher Seite die dann starten muss man sich nochmal informieren. Ansonsten würde ich, wie gestern schon angedeutet, sagen, dass TSM auf ihrer Map gewinnt. TSM ist einfach unfassbar stark und wenn sie die von sich gewünschte Map spielen, sollten sie das holen. Penta hat gestern auf Nuke 5 t-Runden gegen x6 zugelassen. Das kann man jetzt vill. nicht so vergleichen, aber TSM könnte gut Nuke picken und da sehe ich sie Penta überlegen.
Beim Rückspiel wiederum habe ich etwas bedenken. Ich denke, dass vom Aim her TSM das ganze holt, ABER wie wir schon auf der DH gesehen habe, kommt teilweise ein sehr gutes Spiel von Penta auf ihren Maps. Klar, das Match heute ist kein DH match, aber so schlecht ist Penta eben auch nicht. Aus diesem Grund lasse ich generell gerne die Finger von spielen, bei denen man auf das Team setzen müsste, was nicht gewählt hat. 
Gibt auch noch kein hltv post zum Spiel, wegen der Aufstellung aber Penta sollte durch ihre Aufstellungsänderung noch etwas geschwächt sein. 

LGB-Fnatic bo1 und ich weiß nicht, wie das Map-veto abläuft. Hier würde ich auf keinen Fall auf Fnatic setzen. Die kommen immer wieder in komische Verhaltensmuster, wenn es darum geht, gegen ein für sie schlechtes Team zu spielen. Wie wir gestern gesehen haben, kann LGB gut die Nerven behalten und es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass Fnatic gegen ein schlechteres Team verliert. Aim usw. alles Fnatic stärker, aber bei den Odds viel zu Riskant und wenn LGB pickt dann sowieso.

Pub vs. Lions - Pub ist dabei, also äußere ich mich lieber nicht. Für mich ein klarer skip.

x6 vs. kick dafür sehe ich viel zu wenig Vergleichsmaterial. x6 hat gestern ne Map gegen Penta geholt, aber Kick könnte auch gut überraschen bei dem Spiel. Ich sage x6 aber wette nicht.

G2 - Orbit.... Bo1, keine Ahnung wie das mit der Map abläuft und  Orbit ist im Spiel... Schreit nach nem Skip, weiß auch nicht, warum die Odds so für g2 stehen.

Ducks gegeen G2 würde ich auf G2 gehen, wenn Ducks nicht iwie ein Maprecht hat.

Titan vs. NaVi würde ich schon eher fast auf NaVi gehen, wenn Titan nicht ein Mapwahlrecht hat.  Titan ist einfach so unsicher geworden... Entweder Low auf NaVi oder garnicht.

GGWP gegen Divine sind die Odds einfach zu schlecht. Sage trotzdem klar GGWP.

Piter vs Monarchs  Naja, Not gegen Elend oder was... Bo1 schätze ich mal auf Piter, aber dafür habe ich von Monatchs zu wenig gesehen.

Wie es scheint gibt es 2 Navi vs Titan matches. Dann würde ich auf der von Navi gepickten Map auf Navi gehen und das andere Spiel seinlassen.

VP und Mouz sind einfach zwei komische Teams 
VP sind die letzten Asis und haben ein riesen Problem mit Selbstüberschätzung und ihren Gedankengängen... Unter Druck und wenns um was geht holen die viel, aber wenns ihnen egal ist spielen sie auch so. Einfach skillen oder low auf Mouz.

Mouz vs GGWP auch hier, Mouz ist einfach viel zu instabil und deshlab skip.

Cplay sollte gegen Ducks gewinnen.

Bei allem natürlich über die Map informieren/ wie gewählt wird.

TSM vs. LGB lasse ich bei einem Bo1 lieber die Finger von. Ihr habt gesehen, wozu LGB in der Lage ist und bei einem Bo1 ist das garnicht gut. Wobei hier mMn der Favorit klar TSM ist, allein schon vom Aim usw her. Einfach das Risiko, dass ich nicht eingehen möchte.

Und zu guter letzt sage ich noch A51, wenn sie an ihrem Lineup nicht wieder kurzfristig was ändern.


EDIT:
Es ist btw. etwas unangenehm hier einen EDIT Monolog zu führen 
Also da Spiel TSM vs. Penta war erst klar auf TSM Seite. Ich versteh nicht, warum TSM immer so komisch nachlassen muss. Bei Pentas Mappick lasse ich deshlab lieber die Finger von.

Hatte bisschen was auf TSM gesetzt.


----------



## bassmantommy (31. März 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank an Koyote, der uns hier an seinem Wissen und seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt! Echt super von Dir!


----------



## Hardwarehard (31. März 2015)

Irgendwie ist heute alles unübersichtlich ich wette heute nicht...
Ich verliere die orientierung ^-^


----------



## Fazzi (1. April 2015)

hmm hab gestern Abend etwas auf TSM gesetzt und hätte eigentlich 4-5cent Gewinn haben müssen, hab jetzt aber nur meine eingesetzten Skins im Return....was könnte mit meinem Gewinn passiert sein? Und weiß jemand, wo man bei csgolounge seine gewonnen/verlorenen Wetten sehen kann? Wenn ich auf my bets gehe sehe ich nur mein Return


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> hmm hab gestern Abend etwas auf TSM gesetzt und hätte eigentlich 4-5cent Gewinn haben müssen, hab jetzt aber nur meine eingesetzten Skins im Return....was könnte mit meinem Gewinn passiert sein? Und weiß jemand, wo man bei csgolounge seine gewonnen/verlorenen Wetten sehen kann? Wenn ich auf my bets gehe sehe ich nur mein Return



Gewinn wird erst ab einer Gewinnsumme von über 40 Cent meistens ausgeschüttet, weil viele kein niedrig wertigen Skins verwetten (lohnt sich nicht) und demnach kriegst du kein Return bei so niedrigen Wetten


Wettet ihr auf die BOT-Matches von 99dmg? 

Btw: Wettet erstmal 2 Tage nicht!! Der Patch muss erstmal zeigen wie die Pros klar kommen ab jetzt mit der AWP


----------



## Fazzi (1. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Gewinn wird erst ab einer Gewinnsumme von über 40 Cent meistens ausgeschüttet, weil viele kein niedrig wertigen Skins verwetten (lohnt sich nicht) und demnach kriegst du kein Return bei so niedrigen Wetten



Mein ganzes Inventar hat ein Vermögen von 40-50 Cent^^ hab sonst eigentlich immer meine 10cent Skins bekommen.

Werden denn die Gewinne irgendwo vermerkt, sodass ich dann irgendwann einen Skin bekomme oder ist der Gewinn sozusagen verloren?

Und nochmal die Frage ob ich bei csgolounge meine vergangen Wetten (gewonnene und verlorene) irgendwo sehen kann?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Mein ganzes Inventar hat ein Vermögen von 40-50 Cent^^ hab sonst eigentlich immer meine 10cent Skins bekommen.
> 
> Werden denn die Gewinne irgendwo vermerkt, sodass ich dann irgendwann einen Skin bekomme oder ist der Gewinn sozusagen verloren?
> 
> Und nochmal die Frage ob ich bei csgolounge meine vergangen Wetten (gewonnene und verlorene) irgendwo sehen kann?



Dein Gewinn ist verloren dann ^^.. Wird nicht vermerkt

Einfach auf Profil und dann gibt es ein Reiter "Bet History"


----------



## Fazzi (1. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Dein Gewinn ist verloren dann ^^.. Wird nicht vermerkt
> 
> Einfach auf Profil und dann gibt es ein Reiter "Bet History"



Das heißt ich bin eigentlich 100% Risiko gegangen ohne einen Gewinn....ist ja total bescheuert -.- Wenn ich verloren hätte wäre ja alles weg gewesen aber bei nem Sieg gibt's trotzdem nichts....


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Das heißt ich bin eigentlich 100% Risiko gegangen ohne einen Gewinn....ist ja total bescheuert -.- Wenn ich verloren hätte wäre ja alles weg gewesen aber bei nem Sieg gibt's trotzdem nichts....



Dein Wetteinsatz ist eben zu gering 
Wenn keine 4 Cent Skins übrig bleiben, dann kriegt man eben nichts... Da die Leute die mit einen höheren Wetteinsatz spielen die höhere Priorität haben bei dem Gewinnausguss


----------



## Fazzi (1. April 2015)

hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst -.- aber ist ja schon ein wenig beschiss von denen^^


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. April 2015)

Was ich mich schon länger frage:
Ist diese Aufteilung richtig oO? 
Oder sind das einfach allgemein alle bets?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2015)

Verkauft eure StaTrak Waffen. Meine CZ ist von 0,4 auf 0,7€ gegangen, meine PP von 0,17 auf 0,4 ^^…


----------



## lozux (1. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Verkauft eure StaTrak Waffen. Meine CZ ist von 0,4 auf 0,7€ gegangen, meine PP von 0,17 auf 0,4 ^^…


Pfff meine ST Heat von 40¢ auf 2.20€


----------



## Fazzi (1. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Verkauft eure StaTrak Waffen. Meine CZ ist von 0,4 auf 0,7€ gegangen, meine PP von 0,17 auf 0,4 ^^…



Die Frage ist, ob das schon die Spitze des Eisebergs ist oder ob die noch weiter steigen werden


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Gewinn wird erst ab einer Gewinnsumme von über 40 Cent meistens ausgeschüttet, weil viele kein niedrig wertigen Skins verwetten (lohnt sich nicht) und demnach kriegst du kein Return bei so niedrigen Wetten
> 
> 
> Wettet ihr auf die BOT-Matches von 99dmg?
> ...



Jop. Ich habe 130 auf das Botmatch reingehauen, weil es mich genrell nicht juckt.

Die restlichen games würde ich so tippen, wie die odds stehen, aber bo1 ist sehr riskant. Vor allem bei Mouz vs VP.


----------



## lozux (1. April 2015)

Sind die Bot Matches echte Bots oder nur Amateurspieler?


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2015)

Das sind echte Bots.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (1. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Sind die Bot Matches echte Bots oder nur Amateurspieler?



Sind wirklich richtige Bots ^^


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2015)

In Bots we trust.
Vielen dank für 170 Dollar oder 180, weiß net wv das waren 

Winnings: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Oozy (1. April 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> In Bots we trust.
> Vielen dank für 170 Dollar oder 180, weiß net wv das waren
> 
> Winnings: Screenshot by Lightshot



Du gewinnst ja echt viel. Wow 

Wieviel ist dein Inventar wert, bzw wieviel hast du durch Wetten schon gewonnen?


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2015)

Hab 800 Bar durchs wetten, hab derzeit 390 Inventar, paar hundert noch verliehen und hab mal 600 im CS:GO jackpott verloren aber war auch alles durch wetten usw. verdient. Investiert glaub 50 oder 100.

Skins bocken mich derzeit aber net so extrem, da ich netmehr sooo viel cs:go spiele aber hole mir erstmal n knife davon und noch paar basic skinz. Hab ja vor kurzem erst den großteil verkauft, weil ich netmehr so viel Lust drauf hatte. 

Heute wette ich btw nixmehr, zu riskant.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. April 2015)

Bei Fnatic vs. Titan gehe ich heute High auf Fnatic, weil Titan einfach nen mieses Tief hat 

Fnatic vs. NaVi ist spannend, da könnte man mal auf NaVi setzen

Fnatic vs. NiP .. 50/50


----------



## lozux (2. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Bei Fnatic vs. Titan gehe ich heute High auf Fnatic, weil Titan einfach nen mieses Tief hat
> 
> Fnatic vs. NaVi ist spannend, da könnte man mal auf NaVi setzen
> 
> Fnatic vs. NiP .. 50/50


Wenn die Odds passen leg ich 15€ (ultra-high) auf Fnatic gegen Titan.

Edit: Ist auf Inferno, wenn die Odds so bleiben mach ich noch mehr auf Fnatic, aber erstmal abwarten was in den 10 Stunden noch so passiert.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Wenn die Odds passen leg ich 15€ (ultra-high) auf Fnatic gegen Titan.
> 
> Edit: Ist auf Inferno, wenn die Odds so bleiben mach ich noch mehr auf Fnatic, aber erstmal abwarten was in den 10 Stunden noch so passiert.



Dachte hast deine ganzen Skins verballert gehabt? ^^

Okay gut, Inferno kann Fnatic gut und Titan meh


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. April 2015)

Pssst.... 50 KennyS Kills auf Inferno . Ich gehe hoch auf FNatic vs NiP- NiP spielt wie schei*e auf Inferno (16-4 für TSM).

NaVi vs FNatic - low auf NaVi

FNatic vs Titan - skipperino

Cloud9 vs eLevate - med auf eLevate


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Pssst.... 50 KennyS Kills auf Inferno .



i smell sway over there


----------



## Koyote (2. April 2015)

Also gegen Titan wird Fnatic gewinnen denke ich, da setze ich auch drauf.
Gegen NaVi sollten sie auch gewinnen.
NiP könnte stark genug sein um gegen Fnatic zu gewinnen.

Sehe grade, dass Fnatic ja auch gegen TSM auf Inferno verloren hat.. Ahhhh da kommt die unsicherheit 

Ich werde mir ansehen, wie Fnatic gegen NaVi und NiP spielt und dann entscheiden, ob ich wette.


----------



## lozux (2. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Pssst.... 50 KennyS Kills auf Inferno . Ich gehe hoch auf FNatic vs NiP- NiP spielt wie schei*e auf Inferno (16-4 für TSM).
> 
> NaVi vs FNatic - low auf NaVi
> 
> ...


NiP kann Inferno auch ziemlich gut. NaVi hat Chancen, aber ich denke Fnatic holt das und Titan wird, wenn CarryS nicht schon wieder mit der AWP perfekt spielt einfach zur zerberstet.

@Para 
Mein Wettinventar ist weg, aber ich hab noch eine Redline die ich nicht brauche und eine Chainmail. Wenn ich die Wette verliere höre ich endgültig damit auf xD 
(meine anderen Skins bekommen die Bastarde nicht!!!)


----------



## Hardwarehard (2. April 2015)

Lieber keine Schulden machen!



lozux schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wette verliere höre ich endgültig damit auf xD


Ich auch xD


----------



## lozux (2. April 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was leihen für Titan vs Fnatic?
> Falls ich verliere kauf ich die verlorenen Waffen mit echtem Geld zurück
> Wenn nicht ist auch egal möchte halt nur viel Gewinn machen.....


Lass das lieber mit dem Schulden machen  Kauf dir doch direkt ein paar gitr Wett Skins (USPS Guardian ist 1€) und versuche dich hoch zu spielen. Die CS-Szene ist doch schon kompliziert, bei 50% der Spiele hab ich auch keine Ahnung, und bei den anderen 50% klappts bei mir auch eher schlecht als recht. Lass dir Zeit und schau dich ein, dann merkst du irgendwann selber welche Teams stark sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Hardwarehard (2. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Lass das lieber mit dem Schulden machen  Kauf dir doch direkt ein paar gitr Wett Skins (USPS Guardian ist 1€) und versuche dich hoch zu spielen. Die CS-Szene ist doch schon kompliziert, bei 50% der Spiele hab ich auch keine Ahnung, und bei den anderen 50% klappts bei mir auch eher schlecht als recht. Lass dir Zeit und schau dich ein, dann merkst du irgendwann selber welche Teams stark sind und welche nicht.



Ok........
Hab ne Ak Redline geschenkt bekommen  von nem freund


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2015)

Fnatic muss gegen Titan gewinnen... sonst bin ich meine AK Black Laminate los.


----------



## Oozy (2. April 2015)

Habe mal 2.5 Euro auf Fnatic (mein Pick) gegen NaVi gesetzt. Dann heisst es nur hoffen...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (2. April 2015)

Ich 24€ auf Fnatic vs. Titan (fnatic)


----------



## Fazzi (2. April 2015)

also ein Spiel wird Fnatic heute verlieren vermute ich mal, die frage ist nur welches


----------



## Hardwarehard (2. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> also ein Spiel wird Fnatic heute verlieren vermute ich mal, die frage ist nur welches



Wie ist NIP den so? 
Ein Freund von mir hat alles auf NIP gesetzt


----------



## lozux (2. April 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wie ist NIP den so?
> Ein Freund von mir hat alles auf NIP gesetzt


kann man machen, aber nicht alles xD


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2015)

Ich hab 14ct gesetzt. Für mehr war mir das Risiko zu hoch...


----------



## Koyote (2. April 2015)

Nach dem Match eben würde ich vom Wetten auf Fnatic games heute Abend absehen. Es kann ALLES passieren.


----------



## Oozy (2. April 2015)

Dann wette ich wieder das erste Mal seit Monaten auf NaVi vs Fnatic und verlier direkt 2.50 Euro.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. April 2015)

Ich habs ja gesagt low auf NaVi ^^…

0,4€ gewonnen.


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2015)

So schlecht? 
Ich schau mal das aktuelle Match an...


----------



## Oozy (2. April 2015)

Naja, ich werde trotzdem nicht mehr wetten für ne Zeit. Lieber kauf ich mir die Item, die ich haben möchte direkt, als mich versuchen hochzuwetten. Oder einfach ohne Skins, geht ja auch.


----------



## Legacyy (2. April 2015)

Alter Schwede... ich glaub ich wechsel auf Titan... 

 So ein Dreck.


----------



## bassmantommy (2. April 2015)

Wenn die das da jetzt gewinnen hab ich heute alle 3 richtig getippt  +85EUR 


Astreine Sache! Hat geklappt!


----------



## lozux (2. April 2015)

Selbstverständlich bekomm ich nur Müll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. April 2015)

Ich bring mich um .. 24€ auf Titan umgeswitchet und da gewinnen die natürlich ..
Naja, waren ja ein Glück keine 240€


----------



## Fazzi (3. April 2015)

wenn man sich gegenstände im steamstore holt, sind die dann irgendwie geblockt? Zumindest tauchen die nicht in meinem Inventar bei csgolounge auf :/


----------



## lozux (3. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> wenn man sich gegenstände im steamstore holt, sind die dann irgendwie geblockt? Zumindest tauchen die nicht in meinem Inventar bei csgolounge auf :/


7 Tage Trade Sperre. Ist so behindert.


----------



## Koyote (3. April 2015)

Also bei den heutigen Wetten bin ich raus. Von den Teams weiß ich einfach viel zu wenig.


----------



## lozux (3. April 2015)

Wann kommen denn die Kopenhagen Games Spiele? Oder kann man da nicht wetten?


----------



## Hardwarehard (3. April 2015)

Aber Piter vs GGWP?
Da müsste Piter gewinnen oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. April 2015)

Ich geh med auf Piter und hoffe dass es morgen bessere Games gibt.


----------



## Hardwarehard (3. April 2015)

In einer Stunde gibts ordentlich matches auf welche soll ich wetten?


----------



## Hardwarehard (4. April 2015)

Hab die ganzen guten Matches verpasst :3


----------



## Fazzi (4. April 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Hab die ganzen guten Matches verpasst :3



Die Quoten waren aber alle nicht verlockend, meistens 90% zu 10%.

Worauf im Finale gehen tsm oder vp? Beide wurden bislang nicht wirklich gefordert (zumindest was ich gesehen habe)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. April 2015)

tsm


----------



## bassmantommy (4. April 2015)

Hab mal 90$ auf tsm gesetzt. Jetzt müssen die das auch machen :/


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. April 2015)

Sind aber gleich stark musste bedenken


----------



## Hardwarehard (4. April 2015)

Und die anderen Matches?
Mir ist die quote egal


----------



## bassmantommy (4. April 2015)

War mir klar das das ne enge Kiste wird , aber so ist das halt...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. April 2015)

Wieder der Choke .

Ca. 30% verloren.


----------



## hendrosch (4. April 2015)

Hab da auch verloren wenn auch etwas weniger, aber der CSGO Patch und Digni haben mir den Verlust locker weider rein geholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. April 2015)

Was denkt ihr, FNatic vs NiP in einem BO5 ?


----------



## SebiXX (5. April 2015)

Wird denke ich eine sehr enge Geschichte,  evtl.  Dreht Nip auf wegen der Niederlage aufm den Katovice 2015, aber wer weiss,  meiner Meinung nach, sehr riskant.


----------



## Fazzi (5. April 2015)

NiP hat die im letzten Spiel schon gut auseinandergenommen aber das war auch nur ein Bo1, bei einem Bo5 kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es bis ins 5. Game geht und dann ist eh immer alles offen


----------



## bassmantommy (5. April 2015)

Ich denke nicht, das NIP denen 3 Runden abnehmen kann....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. April 2015)

Ich denke schon, seitdem AWP/Tec Nerf werden JW/Olofmeister bissl. Probleme kriegen.


----------



## lozux (5. April 2015)

Pech gehabt, Skins sind fort


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. April 2015)

He??? gibt es heute wirklich nur 2 Matche


----------



## AtzeKrank (6. April 2015)

Ist doch erst um 10 Uhr. Schau mal auf 99damage, da sind 6 Spiele gelistet.


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. April 2015)

Oh jetzt sind sie da 
Auf welche sollte man heute Wetten?
Wie siehts mit Titan vs LDLC.White 
Das sollte Titan sicher haben oder?
Und Vp vs FSid3 
Das Sollte VP auch haben oder?
Und Vp vs Fnatic ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. April 2015)

Ja und Ja aber die Odds sind einfach schei*e.

Ich wette hoch auf NaVi vs Penta aber ich guck mir erstmal NaVi vs EnVyUs.


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ja und Ja aber die Odds sind einfach schei*e.
> 
> Ich wette hoch auf NaVi vs Penta aber ich guck mir erstmal NaVi vs EnVyUs.



Also mir sind die Quoten eigentlich egal weil ich alles auf Titan setzen werde und 1€ win ist für mich schon viel


----------



## Hardwell (6. April 2015)

Die Quoten sind niemals egal


----------



## Koyote (6. April 2015)

Hat grade jemand den Phantomlord stream gesehen? 
Gyazo - cf8caf11258c241d8419f85389a72b0b.png


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. April 2015)

Also alles mal wieder verloren (12€)
Also wenn ich meine letzte Wette nicht gewinne
Dann genieße ich meine letzte cs go zeit mit hacks.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. April 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Also alles mal wieder verloren (12€)
> Also wenn ich meine letzte Wette nicht gewinne
> Dann genieße ich meine letzte cs go zeit mit hacks.


Ich weiß nicht wie du wettest, ich habe jetzt wieder 0,8€ verdient.


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. April 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hat grade jemand den Phantomlord stream gesehen? [emoji38]
> Gyazo - cf8caf11258c241d8419f85389a72b0b.png


Er hat original erstmal 5k gesetzt xD Krass!


----------



## iPlutonium (7. April 2015)

3€ gewonnen,  virtus pro gegen Tsm habe auf Tsm gewettet,  aber heute haben die echt schlecht gespielt die pros m.M.n.
Was war den da los?


----------



## Fazzi (7. April 2015)

Ich war mir gestern so sicher, dass TSM gewinnt aber csgolounge wollte gestern Abend einfach mein Inventar nicht erkennen :/


----------



## iPlutonium (7. April 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Ich war mir gestern so sicher, dass TSM gewinnt aber csgolounge wollte gestern Abend einfach mein Inventar nicht erkennen :/


Ja manchmal ist csgolounge echt überfordert, habe locker 1 stunde warten müssen um meine Sache wieder zu bekommen ohh man..


----------



## Fazzi (7. April 2015)

wenn man nichts mehr im return hat ist es echt ärgerlich, wenn man noch schnell eine Wette abgeben möchte


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. April 2015)

Deswegen lasse ich alle Skins in Returns.

Meine Wetten:

F3 vs NaVi: Med auf NaVi

Titan vs TSM: low auf Titan

TSM vs FNatic: 2xmed auf TSM.


----------



## lozux (7. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Deswegen lasse ich alle Skins in Returns.
> 
> Meine Wetten:
> 
> ...



Wette ich komplett dagegen (wenn ich Wette)

Fnatic gg TSM (Fnatic da Mirage)
F3 gg NaVi (F3 low oder Skip)
Titan gg TSM (med TSM)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (7. April 2015)

Fnatic gg TSM -> Fnatic
F3 gg NaVi -> NaVi
Titan gg TSM -> TSM


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. April 2015)

Du weißt schon dass TSM zur Zeit alle zerlegt ?

Und dass Titan vs TSM auf Cblle statt findet ? Titan hat letztens 14-16 vs EnVyUs auf dieser Map gespielt. TSM veto Cblle immer.

Aber gl


----------



## Oozy (7. April 2015)

Gibt es gerade einen Skin, der auf csgolounge mehr Wert hat, als beim Steam Markt? Würde wieder gerne mit Wetten anfangen. Ich weiss, vor Kurzem habe ich noch gesagt, ich höre damit auf.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. April 2015)

Bis vor kurzem hatten die StaTrak Skins auf der Lounge weniger Wert als auf den Steammarkt (+1€ ^^)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (7. April 2015)

StatTrak™ Five-SeveN | Fowl Play (Factory New) 
Lounge: 24.59 € 
Steam: 21.27 € 
Difference: 3.32 € 
Percent: 13.5


----------



## lozux (7. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> StatTrak™ Five-SeveN | Fowl Play (Factory New)
> Lounge: 24.59 €
> Steam: 21.27 €
> Difference: 3.32 €
> Percent: 13.5


Sheesh hast das im Kopf gerechnet? 
(wann kommt beren hier mal vorbei?)


----------



## ParaD0x1 (7. April 2015)

Nein gibt eine Seite wo es angezeigt wird wieviel unterschied zwischen csgolounge und steam es gibt 

Lounge Items Price List


----------



## Oozy (7. April 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Nein gibt eine Seite wo es angezeigt wird wieviel unterschied zwischen csgolounge und steam es gibt
> 
> Lounge Items Price List



Cool, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. April 2015)

Gleich werde ich wohl ein paar SSG's kaufen, 78% sind echt krass.


----------



## Hardwarehard (8. April 2015)

Wie kann Nip vs titan verlieren?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. April 2015)

"Wir können jedes Team schlagen und von jedem Team geschlagen werden" apEX 2014. [emoji14]

Wieder 1,5€ flöten gegangen nachdem F3 vs NaVi. S1mple s1mply too stronk.

Ich gehe med auf F3 vs FNatic und setze meine Skins auf F3.


----------



## Legacyy (8. April 2015)

Hab just4fun ne Griffin auf G2 heute abend gesetzt. 
Mal schauen, ob die gegen Dignitas was holen können ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. April 2015)

Falscher Thread, tut mir leid.


----------



## Captn (9. April 2015)

Hab mal just meine Cartel (potthässlich btw) auf Divine gegen Vega gesetzt und ne Deagle Blaze FN gewonnen. Ärgert mich nur, dass ich nicht mehr gesetzt hab


----------



## iPlutonium (9. April 2015)

Kann ich Full auf Titan setzen? Die Spielen gg 3DMAX ich würde dann 21€ Gewinn machen ;D


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. April 2015)

F3 hat gerade so offensichtlich gegen G2 getrowt, neues ThrowSide3 incomin.

Ich hoffe ich liege zmndst. heute richtig - go NaVi go Titan.


----------



## Captn (10. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> F3 hat gerade so offensichtlich gegen G2 getrowt, neues ThrowSide3 incomin.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich liege zmndst. heute richtig - go NaVi go Titan.


Joa, ich hab halt auf G2 gesetzt .
Meine Taktik scheint aufzugehen .


----------



## Legacyy (10. April 2015)

Bin mal low auf Dignitas gegangen. Wenn die gut drauf sind können die das vlt schaffen. 
Außerdem low auf 3dmax, Titan trau ich irgendwie nicht so. 
Und die paar ct tun eh nicht weh.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. April 2015)

Toll, ich habe die Wetten verschlafen >.>.

Dann setz ich halt was auf Titan.


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. April 2015)

Wie siehts mit Titan vs EnVyUs?
Also ich als noob würde einfach mal sagen sehr low auf titan....... (wenn man zu viele low skins übrig hat)


----------



## Legacyy (10. April 2015)

Ich würd auf Envy gehen, die sind momentan etwas stärker.
Hab selbst ~ 2$ drauf gewettet.

So, ich hoffe, dass ich gewinne, sonst ist einiges weg :/
M4A4 | Griffin + USP-S | Blood Tiger + P2000 (StatTrak™) | Ivory + Glock-18 | Grinder


----------



## Hardwarehard (10. April 2015)

Also nach den ganzen Verlusten habe ich vieles vom Wetten gelernt wo und wie man am besten wettet


----------



## Legacyy (11. April 2015)

War gestern nicht schlecht. 2 von 3 gewonnen.

Hab mal meine AK Cartel auf VP gesetzt. Hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## iPlutonium (11. April 2015)

Ak Wasteland Rebel und Awp Electric Hive auf Digni oder Navi was meint ihr ? Oder soll ich lieber low gehen würde dann 2€ bekommen wenn ich auf digni setzen würde, weil gestern haben die Gewonnen gg Navi macht mich grad irgendwie skeptisch....


----------



## Legacyy (11. April 2015)

Ich skip das. Ist mir zu ungewiss vom Ausgang her 

Danach würde ich auf Titan gehen..


----------



## iPlutonium (11. April 2015)

dann gehe ich mal Full auf Titan <3 , die Boys sind auf Inferno  ganz gut oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. April 2015)

Titan vs 3DMax - low auf Titan.


----------



## iPlutonium (12. April 2015)

Und was sagt ihr TSM vs Titan ? Bin jetzt  all-in auf Titan gegangen, weiß jemand welche Maps die spielen ?


----------



## Hardwarehard (12. April 2015)

iPlutonium schrieb:


> Und was sagt ihr TSM vs Titan ? Bin jetzt  all-in auf Titan gegangen, weiß jemand welche Maps die spielen ?



Ich auch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2015)

Veto/Pick entscheidet.

Edit: Cache, Dust2, Inferno.

Btw. NaVi hat gewonnen >.>


----------



## Legacyy (12. April 2015)

Cache, Dust2 und Inferno.. interessante Wahl.
Ich glaube, dass Titan das macht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2015)

Cache - Titan holt es denke ich, Dust - warscheinlich für TSM obwohl es ohne device schwer werden kann, Inferno - 50/50 eventuell 55/45 für Titan weil Device [*]


----------



## Legacyy (12. April 2015)

Cache: Titan hat zwar 2-16 gegen Envy verloren, aber gegen TSM wirds denk ich mal leichter.  Sind beide net so stark auf der Map.
Dust: TSM sehr stark, wird denk ich mal ohne Device auch klappen.
Inferno: Wird den ich mal Titan machen, die haben da bereits Envy gewonnen.

Ach ja, hab dann auch noch auf G2 gesetzt. Mal schauen wie das läuft.


----------



## iPlutonium (12. April 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Cache: Titan hat zwar 2-16 gegen Envy verloren, aber gegen TSM wirds denk ich mal leichter.  Sind beide net so stark auf der Map.
> Dust: TSM sehr stark, wird denk ich mal ohne Device auch klappen.
> Inferno: Wird den ich mal Titan machen, die haben da bereits Envy gewonnen.
> 
> Ach ja, hab dann auch noch auf G2 gesetzt. Mal schauen wie das läuft.



Mal schauen, naja wenn Titan verliert sagt die Electric Hive Fn und noch so paar billig Skins bye bye


----------



## Hardwarehard (12. April 2015)

4 euro gewinn


----------



## iPlutonium (12. April 2015)

20€ Gewinn i love you Titan <3 aber es war richtig knapp Omg <.<


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2015)

0,5€ hey ^^.

Heute schon 1€ mit NaVi und Titan gemacht. Gooo Titan !!!!


----------



## Legacyy (12. April 2015)

Neiiiiiiiiin.
Ich hab vergessen von TSM auf Titan zu wechseln


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2015)

Ich denke allerdings wenn Device nicht krank wäre und mit TSM spielen würde, wäre es ein 2:0 für TSM.

Edit: Mirage, Cache, Cobble.

Denke Mirage 60/40 für Navi.

Cache 65/35 für Titan 

Cobble: 50,0000000000000/50,000000000 who ever. Es wird verdammt spannend.


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2015)

Wie sieht es heute abend mit den Wetten aus? 

Ich würde auf Fnatic und Penta setzen,  beim Rest weiß ich es noch nicht


----------



## AtzeKrank (13. April 2015)

So werde ich heute setzen, sollten nicht noch Infos/Änderungen herauskommen.

watch


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2015)

Mist,  ich muss mich erst mal wieder mit Skins eindecken,  hab kaum noch was brauchbares :/


----------



## lozux (13. April 2015)

Penta ist mir die Quote zu schlecht und Fnatic-TSM zu riskant. Fnatic hat sicher nach den Klatschen gegen F3 und Penta trainiert, aber TSM war auch ohne device schon stark. Aber eben wegen Turnieren wenig Training..m


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern nur Mist bekommen. 
Aber immer Kleinvieh zum Wetten.


----------



## iPlutonium (14. April 2015)

Wie sieht es heute aus, wie wettet ihr ?=


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. April 2015)

Heute wieder ordentlich verdient [emoji317].

Ich setz noch auf Titan vs VP auf Titan - low


----------



## ParaD0x1 (15. April 2015)

Jawohl, wieder aus 1€ 23€ gemacht )


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2015)

Danke DDoSer, 1€ verloren.


----------



## Legacyy (16. April 2015)

Ich hab nach den ganzen ddos Geschichten heute mal gegen navi gewettet. 
Mal schauen,  ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. April 2015)

Meine Wetten heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (16. April 2015)

So setze ich heute.


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. April 2015)

Welche Spiele sind etwas saver??


----------



## AtzeKrank (16. April 2015)

Heute? Eigentlich keine. Meist BO1,sind schon gefährlich. Evtl das CW vs X6 Spiel.


----------



## Hardwarehard (16. April 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Heute? Eigentlich keine. Meist BO1,sind schon gefährlich. Evtl das CW vs X6 Spiel.



Bist du dir da sicher?
X6 hat sogar gegen 3dmax gewo nnen


----------



## AtzeKrank (16. April 2015)

Ist sagte ja, evtl


----------



## AtzeKrank (16. April 2015)

Na klasse, absolut keinen Gewinn eingefahren ;(


----------



## Captn (16. April 2015)

Wenn Nip heute noch gewinnt, hab ich 2 von 4 richtigen


----------



## Hardwarehard (17. April 2015)

Zum Glück habe ich gestern nicht gewettet :3


----------



## Legacyy (17. April 2015)

Ist gplay gegen Atlantis heute ne sichere wette? 
Müssen ja nur 1 bo3 gewinnen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (17. April 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ist gplay gegen Atlantis heute ne sichere wette?
> Müssen ja nur 1 bo3 gewinnen



Nein ..


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. April 2015)

CSGO Lounge - mouz vs VP - Match 3183

Was sagt ihr?
Ich gehe low-mid auf mouz.


----------



## Legacyy (18. April 2015)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich meine spontan Wette Fnatic gegen Titan gewonnen hab. 
Von 40ct Einsatz auf 1,52€ Gewinn.  21% war ne verdammt gute Quote 

Bei nem Match von VP weiß ich nie wie ich setzen soll...
Von 4 BO1 Matches gegen Mouz haben sie 3 gewonnen. Aber gestern gegen nihilum sahen sie nicht soo gut aus.
Ich würde glaube ich auch  low auf mouz gehen...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. April 2015)

Med auf Mouse, die haben C9 2:0'd und VP ist letztens nicht so stark.

Aber Maniac, der wird ja verrückt 2:0 gegen FNatic und das ohne große Probleme <3.


----------



## iPlutonium (19. April 2015)

Warum kann man eigentlich keine M4A1-S Atomic Alloy zum Wetten geben irgendwie blockt das Csgolounge, Inventar hab ich auch schon refresh?


----------



## AtzeKrank (19. April 2015)

Gewisse skins können nicht gesetzt werden. Zum Beispiel skins weit über 60$


----------



## Hardwarehard (19. April 2015)

Wie siehts heute aus?
Titan rasiert eh alles also auf titan wetten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2015)

1:2 gegen VP würde ich nicht rassieren nennen .


----------



## iPlutonium (19. April 2015)

Fnatic oder Titan oder gar nicht ;D?


----------



## Legacyy (19. April 2015)

Ich hab mal auf mouz gesetzt. Werden zwar verlieren, aber der 4ct skin ist eh überflüssig^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2015)

Heute habe ich von meinen 3€ , 2€ verloren. Ohhh man. Wieso hab ich auf dieses 80%+ Match gesetzt >.>


----------



## AtzeKrank (20. April 2015)

Dein Verlust ist mein Gewinn!  Ich hatte einen Dollar auf LDLC White gesetzt. Jetzt noch das CW vs Penta game, da muss CW gewinnen und der Tag war wieder Bombe.

3 Spiele gesetzt, 2 gewonnen und ein unentschieden, Nice.


----------



## Legacyy (22. April 2015)

So, mal 9$ auf HR gesetzt und 1,50$ auf Penta..
HR sollte das BO5 eigentlich packen, sonst .....


----------



## AtzeKrank (22. April 2015)

Na wenigstens hast deine verlorenen 1.50€ durch das HR match wieder drinnen 

Ich hatte ebenfalls HR, dazu noch X6(2$) und G2(0,95$)  Jetzt müsste noch mouz gewinnen xD


----------



## lozux (22. April 2015)

Habe mal 4 Taler auf nV gegen VP.


----------



## Legacyy (22. April 2015)

Ist immerhin ne StatTrak™ AUG | Torque  geworden. Damit kann ich was anfangen 
Die StatTrak™ Negev | Terrain  ist... naja


----------



## lozux (22. April 2015)

Traurig wie nV das Spiel nicht ernst nimmt...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2015)

1. Die können sich nicht mehr auf die Lans qualfizieren -> Stratssaving fürs nächstes Tournier

2. VP's Mappick


----------



## lozux (22. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 1. Die können sich nicht mehr auf die Lans qualfizieren -> Stratssaving fürs nächstes Tournier
> 
> 2. VP's Mappick


Wenn du das Spiel angeschaut hast, war trotz VPs Pick nV eigentlich überlegen, aber sie haben die dümmsten Runden abgegeben. Wirkte als ob sie ohne Teamspeak spielen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2015)

Siehe Punkt 1. 

So hab ich 4€ in 2 Tagen verloren - ich warte auf nächste Lan - bei Lans lieg ich zu 95% richtig.


----------



## lozux (22. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Siehe Punkt 1.
> 
> So hab ich 4€ in 2 Tagen verloren - ich warte auf nächste Lan - bei Lans lieg ich zu 95% richtig.


Blödsinn. Auch VP hat keine "Strats" gezeigt, trotzdem haben sie gewonnen, weil sie das Spiel halbwegs ernst nehmen.


----------



## Legacyy (23. April 2015)

Da wettet man auf encore,  weil das die guten ex 3dmax sind...
Da kündigt der igl seinen Rücktritt an


----------



## Pickaxe (23. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Habe mal 4 Taler auf nV gegen VP.


Mein Vertrauen in diesen Post hat sich ausgezahlt :') wie würdet ihr auf
Envyus vs NiP tippen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2015)

Ich würde sagen NiP, weil die zurück aus VACations sind () und die EnVyUs Spieler kaum CS Stunden haben. Shox suchtet GTA V und NBK zockt AdVenture Capitalist.


----------



## Pickaxe (24. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen NiP, weil die zurück aus VACations sind () und die EnVyUs Spieler kaum CS Stunden haben. Shox suchtet GTA V und NBK zockt AdVenture Capitalist.


OK Danke! Außerdem ist der Name auch viel besser xD


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. April 2015)

Adventure Capitalist wird bei nbk wohl nur nebenbei laufen und über csgo als gespielt angezeigt, ist bei mir nämlich auch so.


----------



## Legacyy (24. April 2015)

ShoX hat praktisch kein csgo gezockt. Für Level 59 (!) in GTA Online muss man schon rund um die Uhr spielen.
Da werd ich auch eher NiP tippen.

Junge war das n Match...
Wins waren.... naja...  Einzig die MP9 ist ganz nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarehard (25. April 2015)

Wie siehts heute aus?


----------



## Pickaxe (25. April 2015)

Hardwarehard schrieb:


> Wie siehts heute aus?


Frag ich mich auch! NiP vs TSM?!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2015)

Ich gehe low auf TSM.


----------



## Legacyy (25. April 2015)

TSM hats geschafft 

Desert Eagle | Mudder *FN*, Galil AR | Blue Titanium *FN*, und ne Abyss gewonnen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2015)

Jetzt setz ich med auf FNatic.


----------



## Legacyy (25. April 2015)

So langsam wird mit den Wetten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2015)

Jetzt wird schwer:

TSM vs FNatic BO5 Lan

TSM hat 1 Map Vorteil also ist es quasi 1:0.

TSM hat bis jetzt alle Spiele 2:0 gewonnen wenn auch knapp.

FNatic hat heute 2:0 gegen nV und gegen NiP gewonnen.

Jedoch war NiP extrem müde da das Spiel gegen TSM seeehr lange gedauert hat.

Wenn die Odds 50/50 oder 55/45 für TSM sein werden, gehe ich med auf die.

Ich denke TSM kann ziemlich locker Inferno holen - 2:0, dannach holt FNatic ihren Mappick (Cache, Cobble whatever) dann könnte TSM Overpass holen -> 3:1.

Ist nur meine Vermutung. Ich habe Fnatic schon lange nicht mehr Overpass gesehen. Das letzte Mal war es vor ca. 2 Monate wo sie 16-9 gegen Titan verloren haben.

Auf Inferno ist TSM ein absolutes Monster, [*] für die Teams die ihnen dort begegnen.

Achtung: TSM ist für Chokes bekannt - 15-x für TSM und die können das Spiel nicht zu Ende bringen.

 Zusammenfassung: Low/Med auf TSM bei 50/50 oder 55/45 Odds. Ich denke es wird 3:1 oder 3:2 für TSM.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich hoffe, dass TSM es diesmal reißt.
Ich meine ... 8$ back sind nichts schlechtes und ich kriege es immer perfekt ausgezahlt:

1-2 teure Items und dann 2,3 lows.


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

Ich hoffe ebenfalls ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam muss ich das ganze Kleinvieh irgendwie mal gegen was ordentliches per Contract tauschen, so gewinnt man ja nix


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. April 2015)

TSM 1:6 fnatic

Geil. xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> TSM 1:6 fnatic
> 
> Geil. xD [emoji38]


No fear my friend. 8-7 für TSM und das ist FNatics Pick [emoji14]


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

Ich sag jetzt schon mal Win und gg TSM 
Und dann noch D2, wo TSM richtig stark war/ist  
....
Uuund choke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt schon mal Win und gg TSM
> Und dann noch D2, wo TSM richtig stark war/ist
> ....
> Uuund choke


Und GG WP.

16-11 

Ich weiß dass ich ein toller Analyst bin .


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

Was n geiler Pistol Force Buy 
Und mMn verdient gewonnen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

Wie gesagt.

3:1 ^.^ 

Overpass lag ich auch richtig *.*

0,3 Value incomin .

Was mich aber mega freut, kein Team Solo Choke mehr.


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

Meh, ich mag meine Wins nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gechoked haben die ja schon etwas die letzen paar Runden, aber es wird deutlich besser


----------



## AtzeKrank (26. April 2015)

Bei einer value von 1.37 kannst du doch glücklich sein, das es dir so ausgezahlt wird.


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

Vom Value her ist es schon gut, nur die Basilisk hab ich schon in FT^^
Immerhin was anständiges fürs weitere wetten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

Wann ist die nächste LAN ? Ich lag bei allen Spielen richtig (!). 

Online dagegen bin ich ne Niete.


----------



## lozux (26. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt.
> 
> 3:1 ^.^
> 
> ...


Du hast! endlich den Unterschied zwischen Choke und Throw verstanden, gratz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Du hast! endlich den Unterschied zwischen Choke und Throw verstanden, gratz


Wo habe ich es vertauscht ?

Throw - meistens für Skins verlieren. Komplett dumme Entscheidungen treffen, trollen usw.

Choke - Die Map/Das Match nicht abschließen können. Z.B 15-x oder 14-x.


----------



## lozux (26. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wo habe ich es vertauscht ?
> 
> Throw - meistens für Skins verlieren. Komplett dumme Entscheidungen treffen, trollen usw.
> 
> Choke - Die Map/Das Match nicht abschließen können. Z.B 15-x oder 14-x.


Naja, immer wenn das bessere Team verliert hast du sowas geschrieben. Ein Throw ist mit Absicht verlieren, ein Choke passiert eben allen Teams mal, da in CS vieles möglich ist. 

Leider kein Zitat da Handy , aber gefühlt hast du das nach jedem zweiten Wertverlust geschrieben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. April 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Naja, immer wenn das bessere Team verliert hast du sowas geschrieben. Ein Throw ist mit Absicht verlieren, ein Choke passiert eben allen Teams mal, da in CS vieles möglich ist.
> 
> Leider kein Zitat da Handy , aber gefühlt hast du das nach jedem zweiten Wertverlust geschrieben.


Oh, dann sorry. Du muss kein Zitat suchen.

Wo setzt ihr morgen ? Ich überlege bei Nihilum vs Clg low/med auf Nihilum zu setzen und eventuell ICB auf Penta vs NaVi.


----------



## Legacyy (27. April 2015)

Ich versuch mal mein Glück auf Encore. Gegen Fside haben die ja schon gewonnen und G2 ist ja recht durchwachsen, was die beständigkeit angeht.

Über 3$ für mickrige 35ct....
Diese 80+%  Wetten lohnen sich ja gar nicht


----------



## Pickaxe (28. April 2015)

K1CK vs. KFish?! Jemand erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## Hardwarehard (28. April 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal mein Glück auf Encore. Gegen Fside haben die ja schon gewonnen und G2 ist ja recht durchwachsen, was die beständigkeit angeht.
> 
> Über 3$ für mickrige 35ct....
> Diese 80+%  Wetten lohnen sich ja gar nicht



So habe ich 12€ verloren  deshalb wette ich nur 1€ skins mit qoeten 60/-


----------



## Legacyy (29. April 2015)

Heute med auf dig.
Penta spielt mit stand in und Dig hatte gestern nur knapp mit 14-16 gegen tsm verloren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uund meine pit viper wird auf nV gesetzt.
Gegen mouz wird es für envy nicht soo schwer werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. April 2015)

Naja EnVyUs in nem Slamp, die spielen kaum CS sondern suchten GTA. Mir wäre es viel zu gefährlich.

Dignitas sollte es locker gegen Penta machen.

Teams die Potenzial haben:

Dignitas als Tier 2 Team

ENCORE - ex-3DMax! ohne natu

Titan - sie haben sich extrem verbessert, vorallem Maniac mit 25 Bomben ist schon krass, dazu hat auch Ex6tenz einen Gang höher geschaltet. Jetzt noch RpK und sie sind Top 3

TSM -> 3:1 vs FNatic, 2:0 vs NiP, 2:0 EnVyUs -> not much to say

NiP kann sich letztens nicht so richtig finden.

f0rest underperformt seit Katowice

Am Wochenende gibt es die FaceIT LAN Finals -> savet eure Skinerinos bis dahin.


----------



## Pickaxe (29. April 2015)

Meine Tips für heute:

bin mir aber bei einigen noch nicht ganz sicher,was da noch so passieren könnte.... bin ja aber auch erst vor kurzem ins "Geschäft" eingestiegen und bin für jeden Hinweis sowie Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!


----------



## Legacyy (29. April 2015)

Das mit dem slump haben viele ja auch vor dem letzten größeren Match gesagt,  aber dann haben sie echt top gespielt.  Daher denke ich,  dass es nicht schwer wird.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2015)

So heute ein Plus von 14€ gemacht
Langsam läufts 
(Mit 40€ Skins Wetten macht Spaß )


----------



## Legacyy (29. April 2015)

Knapp 2€ gewonnen heute 

So langsam krieg ich den Dreh raus, wer wie gut ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Dignitas.
Easy win gegen G2.
Werd später wahrscheinlich so 15-20€ 
Skins drauf setztenm


----------



## lozux (1. Mai 2015)

Wow…das Spiel gerade Piter - LDLC war ja mal ultra spannend. Grad noch so mit den Skins davongekommen 

Wow, habe gerade mal ne Atomic Alloy BS bekommen


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Mai 2015)

Schade, ich hätte echt gedacht das es ldlc macht. Leider haben Sie auf train teilweise entweder kein Glück gehabt oder nicht getroffen. 2 Piter Spieler mit 1HP und er bekommt sie nicht down.


----------



## lozux (1. Mai 2015)

Wie setzt ihr für Faceit Finals? 
Ich gehe low auf elevate und med auf TSM gegen NaVi, als auch med auf TSM fürs Turnier.


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Mai 2015)

Bei mir das gleiche! Ausser das ich NiP den Turniersieg zutraue.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Mai 2015)

Ich bin high auf Fnatic 
TSM vs. NaVi ist mir zu unsicher, das lass ich aus.

Und Low auf TSM fürs Turnier.


----------



## SOFSKY (2. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt auch mal mit dem Wetten angefangen. Beide gewonnen, aber bei dem zweiten keinen Return bekommen. Weiß einer wodran das liegt?


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Deine gesetzten Skins haben nicht genügend "Gewinn" erzeugt xD z.B. 4-8ct auf eine Spiel mit 90% - 10% und du setzt auf das Team mit 90% und gewinnst. Dann ist dein möglicher Gewinn zu niedrig um etwas auszuzahlen


----------



## SOFSKY (2. Mai 2015)

Achso. Das war der Fall. Hatte 3,50 auf Navi gesetzt und hätte 0,3-0,4 rausbekommen...


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Es werden immer zu erst die Leute bedient die die größten Einsätze gesetzt haben. Bei einer 240$ max bet solltest du EIGENTLICH immer einen 60$ skin rausbekommen. Aber das richtet sich danach was alles insgesamt gesetzt wurde und der Rest der Skins wird auf die übrigen Gewinner aufgeteilt. So kann es auch ab und zu vorkommen das du ein möglichen Gewinn von 2$ bekommen sollst aber nur 1.96$ raus hast, dann sind bereits alle niedrigen Einsätze verteilt, so wie in deinem Fall


----------



## SOFSKY (2. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. 

Hab ja nix verloren. ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Oh man, die Odds sind zu gut heute.

Ich gehe low/med auf Immunity vs Liquid.

Imm hat 2:0 gegen NiP verloren aber auf Dust 2 (NiP Pick) 14 Runden geholt.

Liquid dagegen hat 4 oder 5 insgesamt gegen FNatic geholt -> die haben wie Silver gespielt (keine Flashes, ungenaue Smokes, steppen wie die Sau usw.) nur das Aiming war gut.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2015)

TSM vs. VP?
Ich würde ~ Med auf TSM gehen.


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Bin jetzt mal mit 4$(med-high) auf TSM.


----------



## SOFSKY (2. Mai 2015)

Bin mit 6.33 auf TSM.
Hab bisher 4 von 5 Wetten gewonnen.
Auf die Amis konnte man sich ja mal gar nicht verlassen -.-


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Lol die 1 Map bei VP vs TSM ist vorbei und man kann das Team wechseln xD


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Nice, ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2015)

Nice, jetzt kann ich statt 1€ fast 2 gewinnen 
Das wird schön^^


----------



## SOFSKY (2. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Lol die 1 Map bei VP vs TSM ist vorbei und man kann das Team wechseln xD



Hab ich auch noch schnell gemacht.
VP hat TSM einfach zu krass auf Mirage zerstört


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Man merkt wie gut ihr VP und TSM kennt.

VP sind Mirage Kings

TSM sind Overpass und Inferno Kings [emoji14].


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2015)

Ich sag schon mal Danke für die Skins


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Danke für deine gesetzten Skins, die du zurückbekommen hast, wohl eher ;D


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich sag schon mal Danke für die Skins


Freu dich dass die Lounge keinen Backup gemacht hat [emoji14].

Man mein 1€ Win ;-;


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2015)

Mist, Wette geschlossen 
TSM vs VP - Our decision to close : csgolounge


----------



## kegg (2. Mai 2015)

Wie schauts denn nun bei NaVi - TSM aus?


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Das lasse ich aus! Da schaue ich mir lieber ruhig das Spiel an. Beide Teams stark.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Ich gehe Low auf TSM. Sie haben gestern gegen NaVi gewonnen und gegen VP waren sie auch stark. Auf Overpass hat bisschen Glück gefehlt.

Das Spiel ist aber 50/50 wie noch nie, am besten skippen.


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Du meinst wohl eher, so wie gestern und am 29-04-2015;D

Match: Team SoloMid vs. Natus Vincere (29.04.2015, 21:15) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO

Match: Natus Vincere vs. Team SoloMid (01.05.2015, 19:15) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher, so wie gestern ;D
> 
> Match: Natus Vincere vs. Team SoloMid (01.05.2015, 19:15) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO


Wie gestern was ? Sie haben doch gewonnen (gestern) und heute hat bissl Glück vs VP gefehlt.


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Mai 2015)

Bezogen auf dein "Das Spiel ist aber 50/50 wie noch nie"  Sonst nix


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Gestern war es 55/45 TSM . Aber heute, oh mannn. 

TSM ist warm gespielt und sicher mega sauer auf sich.

NaVi konnte das Spiel vs VP sehen und die Tactics notieren.

TSM kann nach dem Spiel müde sein. Sie haben aber morgens gut ausgeschlafen.

NaVi hat bis spät gegen eLevate gespielt, sie konnten aber locker bis 10-11 Uhr schlafen >_>.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2015)

Für mich ist das Match ein großes SKIP ^^
Beide etwa auf gleichem Level, und kaum vorhersehbar.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2015)

Und TSM ^.^

2:1 und hart umkämpft aber am Ende waren sie einfach stärker und wiedermal kein Choke.

Ich setz morgen auf VP vs NiP. Ich gehe low/med auf VP -> sie haben gegen TSM überzeugt, NiP dagegen pls disband.

FNatic vs TSM setz ich ICB auf TSM.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und TSM ^.^
> 
> 2:1 und hart umkämpft aber am Ende waren sie einfach stärker und wiedermal kein Choke.
> 
> ...


Werde erst eine Nacht drüber schlafen, aber ich denke TSM wird das gegen Fnatic holen (Bauchgefühl - Die sind heiß auf einen großen Titel), und VP war auch sehr stark.

Morgen dann meine Bets.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Sieht bei mir auch so aus ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fazzi (3. Mai 2015)

kann seit über einer stunde nicht setzen, sagt mir immer die bots sind offline....hat das noch jemand?


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

TSM und NiP bei mir. 

@Fazzi: Mal neu angemeldet?


----------



## Fazzi (3. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> @Fazzi: Mal neu angemeldet?



schon ausprobiert, auch von einem anderen Gerät angemeldet -.- heißt für mich einfach weiter ausprobieren....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> TSM und NiP bei mir.
> 
> @Fazzi: Mal neu angemeldet?


R.I.P Skinnerinos


Fazzi schrieb:


> schon ausprobiert, auch von einem anderen Gerät angemeldet -.- heißt für mich einfach weiter ausprobieren....


Deswegen behält man seine Skins in Returns oder zmdnst. 50%.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Ich lasses auch seit längerem meine Skins in den Return drin.
Da kann man jederzeit mit wetten, auch vom Handy aus.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich lasses auch seit längerem meine Skins in den Return drin.
> Da kann man jederzeit mit wetten, auch vom Handy aus.


Ich hab nur die Skins mit denen ich nicht spiele dauerhaft in den Returns. Insgesamt so 10€ immer, bei Turnieren auch mal mehr. Was ich richtig blöd finde ist der 7 Tage Trade Ban, wenn man die einmal zurück holt, kann man sie ne Woche nicht setzen


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Was für ein Trade Ban? Ich kann meine zurückgeholten Skins sofort verkaufen!  Der Trade Ban greift doch nur dann wenn man sein Passwort ändert oder sein System neu aufsetzt.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Was für ein Trade Ban? Ich kann meine zurückgeholten Skins sofort verkaufen!  Der Trade Ban greift doch nur dann wenn man sein Passwort ändert oder sein System neu aufsetzt.


Also ich hatte das öfter mal, das ich etwas neu setzen möchte aber nicht konnte, da in CSGOL unter Inventar nur ein durchgestrichenes Tradesymbol erschien. Und ich habe keine anderen Skinquellen außer CSGOL


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Dann war wohl der Skin zu lange in den returns


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Geil, TSM holt es 2:0


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Dann war wohl der Skin zu lange in den returns


Nein, wenn man etwas aus seinem Steam-Inventar setzen möchte, es aber eine Trade Sperre hat.


Legacyy schrieb:


> Geil, TSM holt es 2:0


Und ich bin zu verschlafen was zu setzen.


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Die Trade Sperre ist doch nur dann aktiv wenn du etwas auf dem Marktplatz gekauft hast oder?


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Komisch, hatte ich bisher nie und du wärst auch die erste Person von der ich sowas höre! Wäre ja auch komisch, da die Sperre ja nicht greift bei dem Skin, da diese bereits einmal gehandelt wurde.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Komisch, hatte ich bisher nie und du wärst auch die erste Person von der ich sowas höre! Wäre ja auch komisch, da die Sperre ja nicht greift bei dem Skin, da diese bereits einmal gehandelt wurde.


Ich mach später ein Beispiel wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, ist wohl besser so


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Mist, da bekomm ich als bestes ne Famas Pulse.... dabei hab ich schon eine in ST 
Hab ich wieder was nettes fürs Wetten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2015)

Ich mecker nicht. Road von 0,04€ -> 2€ .

Maps bei VP vs NiP:

Inferno, Overpass, Cache -> 2:0 für VP wenn sie genauso gut wie gestern gegen TSM spielen ^_^…


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich mecker nicht. Road von 0,04€ -> 2€ .
> 
> Maps bei VP vs NiP:
> 
> Inferno, Overpass, Cache -> 2:0 für VP wenn sie genauso gut wie gestern gegen TSM spielen ^_^…



Haha was? Inferno ist eine von NiPs Standard Map, kenne kein osteuropäisches Team wo da gut ist. Overpass war VP gut und Cache kann NiP auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2015)

Gegen TSM waren sie ziemlich stark auf Inferno ;-;.

Jetzt bleibt nur hoffen dass VP Overpass und Cache holt.


----------



## Fazzi (3. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> R.I.P Skinnerinos



wohl eher "welcome new skins"  

Habs leider nur geschafft auf nip zu setzen, hätte wohl aber im ersten game auf fnatic getippt von daher wohl glück gehabt


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das gefült dass VP immer verliert, wenn ich auf die wette 
Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefült dass VP immer verliert, wenn ich auf die wette
> Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein


Hab ich langsam auch. Jetzt noch ICB auf NiP.

Ich bin trotzdem zufrieden, habe ordentlich Skinnerinos gemacht.


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

War auch eher glücklich für NiP. Allu im ersten Spiel so gut wie nix geschafft  VP hätte es eigentlich machen müssen! Aber gut für mich


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

7x auf VP...
nur 1x gewonnen, als sie gegen eLevate die 90% (?) hatten..


----------



## Fazzi (3. Mai 2015)

das spiel entsprach so ziemlich den quoten 50:50, hätte genau so gut für VP ausgehen können 

Hab jetzt mal auf TSM gesetzt, hoffe einfach, dass NiP nach diesem Match etwas platt ist


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Da ich zu Anfang bereits auf NiP gesetz hatte dass sie das Finale gewinnen werde ich im Finalen Spiel ebenfalls mit 1$ auf NiP gehen. Sie haben sich zwar auf den Maps schwer getan aber ich hoffe einfach das sie die Fehler herausgefunden haben und beseitigen!


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe auch auf TSM, hoffe dass die es schaffen.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

Ich hab 1 $ auf den Tunriersieg TSM, sowie 7$ auf TSM. Bekommen kann ich 8 bei TSM Win. Jetzt wird gezittert, dass die das holen


----------



## AtzeKrank (3. Mai 2015)

Nice, meine 0.36€ auf CW haben sich ebenfalls gelohnt. 

Ah sehe gerade das CSGOL ein BO2 daraus gemacht hat und 99damage 2 einzelne Spiele listet.


----------



## lozux (3. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube das Match fängt heute nicht mehr an...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2015)

Es wird ständig DDoS'd  und ich habe mich gefreut, mir tun die Spieler leid.


----------



## lozux (4. Mai 2015)

Das war episch. Skins sind mein. Ich sollte schlafen gehen. Rumgeschrien hab ich auch.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Mai 2015)

Ach da waren wieder DDoS Angriffe? Deswegen hat das als nicht angefangen...

Ne schöne p90 module fn st gewonnen.  Die geht später erst mal ins Inventar 


Wie sehen denn heute abend die Chancen bei der Balkan series aus? 
Kenn da kaum ein Team.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (4. Mai 2015)

Balkan ist für mich das einzige bekannte Team NextP (next Please), das ist recht gut ... Könnte man drauf wetten

HR vs LGB kann man auf LGB tippen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne NextP, GPlay und GGWP von den größeren.

Werde aber eh nicht wetten da: Online. 

Online ist mir zu unsicher, habe da zu viele Skins verloren.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Mai 2015)

neXtP war schon mal gut, n bisschen was gewonnen.
Und bei LGB die Skins zurück bekommen^^


----------



## Pickaxe (5. Mai 2015)

Setzt jemand auf fnatic gegen VP? Ich würde ja auf VP Tippen, auch wenn sie eigentlich unberechenbar sind... :/


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich bisher bei praktisch jedem Match von VP verloren hab, mach ich da nen großen Bogen drum.

Wenn ich wetten würde,  dann low auf vp bei den odds. Wobei ich denke,  dass fnatic das machen wird.


----------



## kegg (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich auf Fnatic setze, verlieren die. Setze ich aber auf VP spielen die vermutlich nicht herausragend. Blödes Match.


----------



## Pickaxe (5. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bisher bei praktisch jedem Match von VP verloren hab, mach ich da nen großen Bogen drum.
> 
> Wenn ich wetten würde,  dann low auf vp bei den odds. Wobei ich denke,  dass fnatic das machen wird.





kegg schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich auf Fnatic setze, verlieren die. Setze ich aber auf VP spielen die vermutlich nicht herausragend. Blödes Match.


Wird wohl so sein..... Ich gehe auch low auf VP


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Mai 2015)

Mir ist es zu riskant, ich setze da lieber nichts 

neo vs. Flipside habe ich 44€ auf Flipside


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Ist Fside recht safe?
Dann würde ich auch n paar € drauf setzen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Mai 2015)

Meine Tipps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was Fside angeht: ich finde sie safe


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Mal 6€ drauf gewettet.
Hoffentlich wird das was.


----------



## kegg (5. Mai 2015)

Das hoffe ich nun auch. Könnte knapp 1,80$ bekommen. Ein bisschen komisch finde ich dass ich nicht mit meiner Elite Build wetten kann. Die ist eigentlich nicht mehr gesperrt.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Mai 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich nun auch. Könnte knapp 1,80$ bekommen. Ein bisschen komisch finde ich dass ich nicht mit meiner Elite Build wetten kann. Die ist eigentlich nicht mehr gesperrt.



Neue Waffen werden bis zu 6 Wochen verzögert erst "wettbar" gemacht, weil der Preis noch nicht stabil genug ist


----------



## kegg (5. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, bei Online Matches werde ich nie nie wieder wetten. Es hat ja überhaupt keinen Sinn....


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Mai 2015)

kegg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei Online Matches werde ich nie nie wieder wetten. Es hat ja überhaupt keinen Sinn....



Ist wirklich so ..


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. Mai 2015)

Habe auch auf Fside gesetzt aber die checken ja mal gar nix!


----------



## dickerteufel (5. Mai 2015)

Als ob sie zum ersten mal  CS:GO spielen


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. Mai 2015)

Ich sollte bei meinem eigentlich Plan bleiben 1$ auf den underdog! Speziell bei diesen dummen 12/88 Spielen.


----------



## Pickaxe (5. Mai 2015)

Fside.......


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

ThrowSide...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (5. Mai 2015)

Ajo passiert, ThowSide ey


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Mai 2015)

FS3 hat schon paar Male getrowt.

S1mple ist einfach süchtig nach Skins, er hat schon mega viel bei CSGOJackpot verloren + FS3 verliert sehr oft wenn die 80+ Odds haben.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

So, jetzt gibts ne riesen Wette auf Titan. 2 von 2 Maps werden die nicht verlieren.
Da bekomm ich wenigstens mein Einsatz von eben zurück.

Und wenn nicht, dann hör ich auf zu wetten


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. Mai 2015)

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück! Um da was raus zu bekommen musst du aber schon derbe reinhauen xD


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Auf Titan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich verliere...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. Mai 2015)

Alter! Und das für ca 7$ xD Wäre es mir nicht mehr. Ist das all-in?


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Ist ein "relativ"sicheres BO2, sonst würde ich das nicht machen *bibber*
Ein Tier1 gegen Tier3 sollte eigentlich zu gewinnen sein.

Ein paar gute Skins hab ich noch da


----------



## AtzeKrank (5. Mai 2015)

Hat man bei fside gesehen was "safe" ist! Dort habe ich gegen meine eigene Regel, nur icb auf solche 80%+ Spiele, verstoßen und zurecht 8$ verloren.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2015)

Da hab ich ja nicht gesagt, dass es safe ist, sondern gefragt 
Bei dem Match bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Außerdem hat Publiclir nen StandIn^^
https://twitter.com/DomiNateCSGO/status/595646327201071104


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Mai 2015)

Titan war noch vor 2 Tagen in den USA, keine Praktik, Jetlag usw. Naja wie man will ^^


----------



## Legacyy (6. Mai 2015)

ez pz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> ez pz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das letzte mal das ich sowas gemacht habe ich alles verloren. .....
Wie siehts heute aus mit den Wetten?
(TitanvsHR?)


----------



## Legacyy (6. Mai 2015)

Bei mir siehts heute so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer ohne Gewähr und teils Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Hardwarehard (6. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts mit Titan heute aus?


----------



## lozux (6. Mai 2015)

Habe auf HR, die sind in letzter Zeit ganz gut und auch auf Trainingscamp gewesen 

@Leggacy: Bauchgefühl ist immer gut ;D

Und gar nicht so bauchgefühlig wie man denkt, man schnappt ja überall Infos auf, und unser Unterbewusstsein schustert das zu einem "Bauchgefühl" zusammen


----------



## Hardwarehard (7. Mai 2015)

Also zum Glück habe ich nicht gewettet 
Hätte sonst vieles verloren


----------



## Legacyy (7. Mai 2015)

Bauchgefühl ist kacke.
Beide verloren,  aber Gott sei Dank nur ICBs gewesen. 

Die anderen beiden recherchierten gewonnen.


----------



## kegg (7. Mai 2015)

Bauchgefühl ist das was Koyote verwendet, wenn alles was er schreibt stimmt. ^^

Er ist damit bisher wohl ganz gut gefahren.....


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe gerade eben hat keiner auf NiP vs VP gesetzt xD


----------



## Legacyy (7. Mai 2015)

Virtus Plow?
Auf ein Match mit denen wette ich nie


----------



## Pickaxe (8. Mai 2015)

Wer wettet heute auf wen?
Kenne mich mit Balkan Super League und si nicht aus, musste aber meine Verluste wieder reinholen :s


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2015)

Hab ich gestern irgendwas an interessanten wetten verpasst?

Eben gerade mal wieder gewettet...
Seit wann kann man diese kack STICKER gewinnen?!?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (9. Mai 2015)

So weit ich weiß, schon immer.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2015)

Na toll -.-
Ich will lieber waffen haben, anstatt so was nutzloses.


----------



## AtzeKrank (9. Mai 2015)

Setzen oder auf dem Steammarkt verkaufen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2015)

Du kannst es doch fürs Wetten nutzen .


----------



## AtzeKrank (9. Mai 2015)

Und deine gplay wette hat sich ja richtig gelohnt xD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2015)

0,08 für 2,5 [emoji38].

Mir wäre es überhaupt nicht wert.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2015)

G-Play sollte 38ct bringen...
Die 8ct sind n bisschen wenig, aber wieder n paar Skins für n UpTrade.


----------



## AtzeKrank (9. Mai 2015)

Mir zu riskant xD


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab lieber die ~12ct skins. Mit dem ganzen 4ct Mist kann man eh nix gewinnen. 

Und wieder nur 16 statt 51ct bekommen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2015)

Und ich habe auf eine schicke M4 gehofft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (9. Mai 2015)

So, bin eben mit 40 Euro auf Titan gegangen, ein Kollege mit 110, ich bin zuversichtlich dass sie das schaffen.

Envy spielt zur Zeit echt nicht allzu gut, Titan ist zwar auch nicht in absoluter Höchstform, trotzdem denke ich das Titan das aktuell stärkere Team ist.


----------



## lozux (9. Mai 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> So, bin eben mit 40 Euro auf Titan gegangen, ein Kollege mit 110, ich bin zuversichtlich dass sie das schaffen.
> 
> Envy spielt zur Zeit echt nicht allzu gut, Titan ist zwar auch nicht in absoluter Höchstform, trotzdem denke ich das Titan das aktuell stärkere Team ist.


GL, ich habe auf nV gesetzt. Haben an sich das stärkere Lineup, und nach jedem Tief im Sport (ja, Sport) kommt wieder ein Hoch. Keine Entwicklung eines Spielers/Teams ist linear. Außerdem hat Kenny vorhin nicht wirklich mit der AWP getroffen, Maniac hat die Bot-Moves ausgepackt, und Apex war komplett daneben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Mai 2015)

16:3 vs Hellraisers auf Inferno und 3 OverTimes vs LDLC.White sind schon ein Unterschied.

Btw. Das Movement von Maniac kommt durch seine inverted-Maus


----------



## lozux (9. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 16:3 vs Hellraisers auf Inferno und 3 OverTimes vs LDLC.White sind schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> Btw. Das Movement von Maniac kommt durch seine inverted-Maus


Hast du das Spiel angeschaut? Jede Runde entweder ganz knapp oder durch Fehler (Smoke Kommunikation) verloren. 16:12 wäre passender für den Spielverlauf an sich gewesen. nV hat LDLC unterschätzt denke ich.

€: Mir egal wer gewinnt, so ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Mai 2015)

So unlucky kann man doch nicht sein. Wenn Titan ein bisschen mehr Glück gehabt hätte, wäre es deutlich knapper.


----------



## dickerteufel (10. Mai 2015)

Gutes spiel?  Titan spielt so unterirdisch. Alleine wie Apex nach der Pistol mit der Ak auf den Spot geht...


----------



## lozux (10. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> So unlucky kann man doch nicht sein. Wenn Titan ein bisschen mehr Glück gehabt hätte, wäre es deutlich knapper.


Nix unlucky, BOT Maniac hat hart gechoked, war zweimal zu dumm von hinten den Frag zu holen. KennyS hat 2-3 Runden auch ganz alleine geholt, von dem her... Da sieht man eben, dass nV noch nicht wieder ganz auf alten Niveau sind, aber eben doch ziemlich Klasse haben.


----------



## Fazzi (10. Mai 2015)

tippe heute mal mal low auf dignitas gegen nV, wird denke ich eine enge Kiste


----------



## Pickaxe (10. Mai 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> tippe heute mal mal low auf dignitas gegen nV, wird denke ich eine enge Kiste


Bin ich auch der Meinung 
Wie stehts mit G2 vs. Penta?


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2015)

Heutige wetten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CW heute mit 3! StandIn  Leuten kann man schon nicht mehr als Team bezeichnen 

Neuer Tag,  neues Glück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickaxe (13. Mai 2015)

Heute HR oder Titan? Gestern 15€ auf navi... War knapp....


----------



## Legacyy (13. Mai 2015)

Ich würde low auf hr gehen. 
Die haben von den letzten 3 matches 2 gegen Titan gewonnen.

Ich wette heute mal etwas höher^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Setzen kann ich leider erst am PC heute nachmittag :/

Ach,  gerade gelesen:
Titan trifft ja auch noch in einem bo2 auf hr.
Da würde ich das erste Match abwarten und dann auf das 2. setzen


----------



## lozux (13. Mai 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich würde low auf hr gehen.
> Die haben von den letzten 3 matches 2 gegen Titan gewonnen.
> 
> Ich wette heute mal etwas höher^^
> ...


GL mit den 3€ Reward  (da sind die Beruhigungsmittel, die ich während dem Match verbräuchte, teurer.)


----------



## Fazzi (13. Mai 2015)

hab leider gestern einiges bei TSM gegen VP auf Dust2 verloren. Sprach eigentlich alles für TSM, aber wie so häufig ist VP immer wieder eine Wundertüte -.-


----------



## Legacyy (13. Mai 2015)

Fuuuuck. komplett vergessen heute zu wetten 
Da kam das neue Handy in die Quere...


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. Mai 2015)

Als ich heute meine Waffen zurück bekommen habe habe ich bemerkt das ich einen 36€ sticker drauf habe ist jetzt die waffe auch 36€ mehr wert? ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2015)

Jein. Die Waffe ist jetzt zwar beim Traden je nach Sticker etwas teurer aber ganz sicher nicht 36€.

Außer es ist ein Titan Katowice 2014 Holo oder IBuyPower 2014 Holo.


----------



## hendrosch (14. Mai 2015)

@Fazzi uups... du vermisst nicht zufällig ne Isaac Stat? 

Gestern leider -2€ gemacht bin jetzt für die letzten Tagen wieder auf 0. War aber auch verdammt kanpp auf Train.
Tipps für heute?


----------



## Fazzi (15. Mai 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> @Fazzi uups... du vermisst nicht zufällig ne Isaac Stat?



Ne aber so paar andere Dinger  naja was solls, mal hat man Glück mal hat man Pech


----------



## lozux (16. Mai 2015)

Ez Skins läuft letztens nicht so gut. Werde wohl wieder ein paar Tips von euch Spezis brauchen


----------



## Legacyy (16. Mai 2015)

Bei mir auch nicht, von den letzten 8 wetten wurden 4 geschlossen und 1 verloren


----------



## AtzeKrank (17. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal einen Dollar auf die nächsten beiden underdogs gesetzt (tmUragan und spiders). Dazu extrem high auf fnatic, da denke ich sollten Sie es schaffen gegen das derzeitige Titan und 2 Dollar auf vp. Mal schauen wie es heute so endet.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2015)

Mist, viel zu spät aufgestanden für die guten wetten 
Also großes Skipperino für mich heute^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr das gleiche Problem ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickaxe (18. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gleiche Problem ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein xD


----------



## lozux (18. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gleiche Problem ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap, CSGL dachte für nen Moment ich wäre Russe. Scheint etwas verwirrt zu sein der gute Herr, hat auch viele ESL Matchs nicht gehabt. 
(oben rechts specki, Union Jack)


----------



## AtzeKrank (18. Mai 2015)

Ja bei mir auch! Mir ist gestern bereits aufgefallen das er zwischendurch ein captcha haben wollte, was sonst nie war. Evtl werde ich sicherheitshalber meine Skins mal auf mein steamkonto sichern!


----------



## Legacyy (18. Mai 2015)

Hatte ich auch.
Die basteln ja an der Seite rum, mit einigen Downtimes. Da denk ich einfach, dass die "standard" Spracheinstellungen geladen werden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Mai 2015)

So - I got nothing to loose.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztens 10$ verloren, auf dem Weg zum refund.


----------



## lozux (19. Mai 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> So - I got nothing to loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann man ruhig mal platzieren, Fside mit Simple ist ne Wudnertüte und Virtus Inkonsistent ist auch dabei.


----------



## AtzeKrank (19. Mai 2015)

Da kann man schon mal 2 Dollar setzen


----------



## DerKuma (20. Mai 2015)

Da es ein Bo3 war habe ich $5 auf VP gesetzt und wurde zum Glück nicht enttäuscht.
Hat jemand zufällig auf das Match affNity vs Nihilum gesetzt? Kannte beide CS:GO Teams nicht, nur die WoW Gilde Nihilum ist mir ein Begriff. (Gehören die zusammen?)
Hätte ich also gewettet, dann auf Nihilum. Zum Glück habe ich das nicht getan. 

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen $10 an VP verloren, hatte beim Match VP vs nV auf nV gesetzt, da die im Turnier stark waren und VP halt nicht.
Ausgerechnet in diesem Match mussten die zu alter Stärke zurück finden.


----------



## SOFSKY (20. Mai 2015)

DerKuma schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig auf das Match affNity vs Nihilum gesetzt? Kannte beide CS:GO Teams nicht, nur die WoW Gilde Nihilum ist mir ein Begriff. (Gehören die zusammen?)
> Hätte ich also gewettet, dann auf Nihilum. Zum Glück habe ich das nicht getan.



Ich hatte auf Nihilum gesetzt. Zum Glück aber nur 4 billige Skins.
Habe jetzt seit Samstag ca. 70$ an Skins gewonnen 
Beste meiner Meinung nach waren:

AK47 Jaguar FT
USP-S Orion MW


----------



## AtzeKrank (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte 1.30 auf aff  Gute 6.60 gut macht.


----------



## lozux (20. Mai 2015)

Ich halte mich derzeit eher zurück, trade gerade auf ein Knife hoch, danach gehts weiter für mich


----------



## AtzeKrank (21. Mai 2015)

Ach traden, ging mir dann irgendwann auf die Nerven. Komplett ohne Zusatz, rein von einem 4ct Skin, fast unmöglich! Ich habe es bis zur AK Redline ft ST@mw look Aber da musst du dann auch immer zusätzlich was hingeben.


----------



## lozux (21. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Ach traden, ging mir dann irgendwann auf die Nerven. Komplett ohne Zusatz, rein von einem 4ct Skin, fast unmöglich! Ich habe es bis zur AK Redline ft ST@mw look Aber da musst du dann auch immer zusätzlich was hingeben.


Naja, nicht so. Also ich probiere nicht bei jedem Trade Profit raus zuschlagen. Eher meine 5€ Skins auf 20€ Skins traden (4:1) und dann 3*20€ auf ein Knife


----------



## AtzeKrank (21. Mai 2015)

Viel Glück und viel Spaß mit den Scammern, ich musste immer herzlichst lachen bei den skurrilsten versuchen xD


----------



## DerKuma (21. Mai 2015)

Gestern war für mich wieder ein ganz grausamer Tag für Wetten 
Ich habe es mal so richtig verka**t!

8 Wetten abgeschlossen
5 Wetten verloren
1 Wette geschlossen
2 Wetten gewonnen, davon einmal nichts erhalten

Ich habe zwar nur mit einem Gesamtwert von ca. 10 USD gewettet, was für einige von euch wohl ein Witz ist.
Aber ich ärgere mich trotzdem. 

Vorallem weil ich auch beim öffnen von Kisten bisher nie Glück hatte, dürfte bisher bei -500 USD sein.


----------



## AtzeKrank (21. Mai 2015)

Dann solltest du aufhören


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Mai 2015)

Zocken heute eigentlich nur Staff-Teams? xD Warum spielen die Mains nicht?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Mai 2015)

Später spielen NiP, HR, EnVyUs und FNatic.


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. Mai 2015)

Wer sind diese Staff teams?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Mai 2015)

Google einfach nach Staff. 

Das sind, soweit ich weiß, Leute die den Teams bei der Organisation helfen, alles für einen Bootcamp vorbereiten usw.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Mai 2015)

Was sagt ihr?

NIP vs NaVi - ich gehe auf NaVi.
TA vs LGB - ich gehe auf TA, weil sich das für mich bei LGB nicht lohnt.

Wer kommt eigentlich auf so einen Mist?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWRGpdm9p0Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9JbD0eseu4


----------



## AtzeKrank (24. Mai 2015)

Ich bin in beiden Fällen auf Na'Vi.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Mai 2015)

Was sagt ihr?

CSGO Lounge - Na'Vi vs HR - Match 3682
Match: Natus Vincere vs. HellRaisers (25.05.2015, 20:00) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO

CSGO Lounge - FSid3 vs VP - Match 3690
Match: Virtus.pro vs. Flipsid3 Tactics (25.05.2015, 20:00) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO

CSGO Lounge - Titan vs NiP - Match 3688
http://csgo.99damage.de/de/matches/158899-ninjas-in-pyjamas-vs-titan-esports


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Mai 2015)

Ich geh low auf HR, VPvs F3 kann man sehr hoch VP gehen, weil S1mple nicht spielen darf und dazu setz ich noch was auf TSM vs Dignitas.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, warum kann ich nicht mehr auf mein Inventory zugreifen? 
Bekommt da immer die Meldung "Can't get items" .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Mai 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> VPvs F3 kann man sehr hoch VP gehen, weil S1mple nicht spielen dar


Safe call?
Würde nämlich sehr viel für mich rausspringen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Mai 2015)

100% kann man sich nicht sicher sein aber:

1.Mirage ist VPs beste Map
2. F3 bester Spieler (S1mple) spielt nicht, der StandIn (Cyberfokus) hat sein letztes off. Match laut HLTV 2014 gespielt.
3. Erst vor Kurzem hat VP 2:0 ggn F3 gewonnen (16-11 auf Mirage und 16-4 auf Cblle).

Du musst selbst entscheiden.


----------



## dickerteufel (25. Mai 2015)

Cyberfokus spielt in der Pro League schon die ganze zeit als Standin...(mit ausnahme vom ersten Spieltag)
Spricht allerdings trotzdem alles für VP.


----------



## lozux (25. Mai 2015)

Also S1mple ist zwar auf dem Blatt und von Skill her F3 stärkster, aber auch unkonstantester Spieler. Nicht jedes Match geht der so ab. Das ganze F3 Team darf man nicht unterschätzen, trotzdem hat VP 70:30 Chance

80:20  da setze ich nicht. Für 20 Bekomm ich 5


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Mai 2015)

CyberFocus ist aber nicht safe.
Er steht bei 99dmg und hltv noch auf "expected".


----------



## AtzeKrank (25. Mai 2015)

Wie VP es verspielt, Wahnsinn.


----------



## lozux (25. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Wie VP es verspielt, Wahnsinn.


Ich will ja nicht sagen ich habs gecalled, aber ich Hans gecalled. Kann leider keine Zeit. Traumfrau gesucht kommt.


----------



## AtzeKrank (25. Mai 2015)

Haben es aber echt spannend gemacht! VP hat gewonnen.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Mai 2015)

Netter Tag gewesen. 5 von 7 Wetten gewonnen


----------



## dickerteufel (26. Mai 2015)

Titan hat meine Serie leider beendet 

War zum Glück ne Ultra Low Bet


----------



## lozux (28. Mai 2015)

10€ weg, Fnatic TSM 10€ wieder da. That's CS.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Mai 2015)

CSGO Lounge - Titan vs VP - Match 3746
Was denkt ihr läuft hier?


----------



## AtzeKrank (28. Mai 2015)

Mir zu riskant, skip.


----------



## lozux (28. Mai 2015)

Und Fnatic TSM nochmal 5€ weg... Was sind TSM eigentlich für Hunde?/Gegen Fanatic Comeback und gegen Mouz verlieren?

€: von 70€+ in 4 Tagen auf 50€-... Alle meine Skins sind plötzlich 5-10€ weniger wert!


----------



## Scalon (28. Mai 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Alle meine Skins sind plötzlich 5-10€ weniger wert!


das sollte doch klar seien, der Operation sei Dank


----------



## dickerteufel (29. Mai 2015)

dickerteufel schrieb:


> Titan hat meine Serie leider beendet
> 
> War zum Glück ne Ultra Low Bet



Und weiter gehts: zum glück nur die Low Bets und 0.04$ Bets die nicht Reingehen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Mai 2015)

Was sagt ihr?

CSGO Lounge - SKDC vs Lunatik - Match 3764
HLTV.org - Hot Match: SKDC vs LunatiK


----------



## MisterLaggy (29. Mai 2015)

Bin low auf Lunatik. Hätte auch ein paar Betting Tips nötig, in letzter Zeit einiges verloren (teils dumme Wetten, teils hat der underdog es geholt). Z. B. Mouz vs TSM hatte ich auf TSM etc


----------



## Legacyy (29. Mai 2015)

Bin mal ICB auf NZ gegen Australia. 
Mal schauen, ob das was wird xD


----------



## AtzeKrank (30. Mai 2015)

Innerhalb von 2 Wochen aus einem ca 60$ Item Inventar 15$ gemacht :-\ Sollte skdc Spiel verlieren war es das für mich. Letzter Verlust Esc vs KF, da gewinnt KF, nach einer 10:5 Führung gibt das Esc noch ab.


----------



## lozux (30. Mai 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 2 Wochen aus einem ca 60$ Item Inventar 15$ gemacht :-\ Sollte skdc Spiel verlieren war es das für mich. Letzter Verlust Esc vs KF, da gewinnt KF, nach einer 10:5 Führung gibt das Esc noch ab.


Ich bin zur Zeit genau so gut unterwegs. Habe nur noch meine Vulcan und M4 Asiimov. 
Wenn ich die nächsten 1-2 Wetten mit den letzten drei 2€ Skins verliere, bin ich raus aus dem Wetten.


----------



## Pickaxe (30. Mai 2015)

Moin! Wie siehts aus ? EnVyUs spielt ja heute 3 mal gegen top Teams im BO1 .. euer Tip?


----------



## lozux (30. Mai 2015)

Pickaxe schrieb:


> Moin! Wie siehts aus ? EnVyUs spielt ja heute 3 mal gegen top Teams im BO1 .. euer Tip?


gegen NaVi hab ich auf nV und gegen Fnatic low auf nV.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Mai 2015)

CSGO Lounge - 99dmg.staff vs XPC.staff - Match 3772

Was sagt ihr?
Brauche Tipps ^^

Edit;
CSGO Lounge - EnVyUs vs Fnatic - Match 3782 Leicht für nV.
Fnatic spielt ohne krimz und olofm. Deren Stand-Ins kenne ich nicht, aber sie werden nicht so gut sein, wie kmz' und olofm'.
Da dass nicht viele Wissen, stehen die Odds auf CSLNG sehr schön für ein nV-All-In.
nV spielt davor noch 2 Matches und haben somit ein sehr gutes Warm-Up.
Auf train spielt nV mMn besser.

Map: de_train


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir läufts recht gut die Tage. Immer low, aber dafür beständig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal 4€ auf nV gesetzt. Wenn Fnatic verliert gibts schön Gewinn.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. Mai 2015)

Obwohl Schneider gegen TSM schon gut war und auf Train ist FNatic mMn deutlich stärker als EnVyUs.

Ich setz auf TSM und NaVi


----------



## AtzeKrank (30. Mai 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit genau so gut unterwegs. Habe nur noch meine Vulcan und M4 Asiimov.
> Wenn ich die nächsten 1-2 Wetten mit den letzten drei 2€ Skins verliere, bin ich raus aus dem Wetten.



Geil, nochmal skins im  Wert von 20€ geordert, auf, 99damage gesetzt und dann verlieren sie Haus hoch! Jetzt wertet horster die Demo der Gegner süß weil es ein zu krankes Spiel war. Overpass und CT Seite hat der Gegner so krass gepusht das die IMMER in der T-Base waren! Skins zwar weg, aber wenn da einer cheatet raste ich aus.


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2015)

Wieso zur Hölle bietet mal 20€ auf so ein unvorhersehbares Match?


----------



## AtzeKrank (30. Mai 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, in dem Fall dummheit/gier :/


----------



## dickerteufel (30. Mai 2015)

Bin mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen...


Edit: wer callt denn bitte das mid/end game bei nV? Das passt ja garnichts...


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2015)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch ein Spreadsheet, wo er seine Wetten einträgt?
Überlege so was mal just 4 fun zu machen. Da sieht man mal, was man bekommt/verliert.

Und envy von 38% heute morgen auf 56% gesprungen 
Da geht der hohe Gewinn schon flöten :/


----------



## dickerteufel (30. Mai 2015)

Das übernimmt Bet History für mich. Reicht mir als übersicht.

Hoffentlich geht das gut


----------



## Legacyy (30. Mai 2015)

Nice, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht^^


> On csgolounge you've made 8.5 €




Boah, das Match nV ggn Fnatic.. 

Da freut man sich über die P250 Cartel, da ist es eine in BattleScarred


----------



## lozux (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe schon wieder Pech. 16-14 NaVi gegen nV.


----------



## idkCs (1. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit, ich bin der neue  ne Spaß, wollte mich bloß hier im Forum anmelden, da es einer der wenigen guten deutschen Sammelthreads zum wetten ist, woanders wird bloß verarscht oder Müll gelabert.......

Also ich hatte heute wiedermal großes Pech  ich weiß nicht, ich informiere mich immer auf HLTV und 99DMG, reddit etc welche Maps den Teams gut liegt, oder was ihr Angstgegner ist und ob sie die lezten Matches gewonnen haben ob sie ihr eingespieltes Lineup haben doer nicht eigentlich über alles und entscheide dann danach, Aber ihrgendwie tritt immer genau das Gegenteil ein, von 7 Wetten eine gewonnen, ich hab für heute noch auf NIP gesetzt gegen Fnatic, mal gucken ob das was wird, Navi gegen TSM hab ich schon verloren, 

Gestern Mouz gegen HR , dachte das wird gut für mouz waren 1 ste Halbe auch ganu nice auf T Side 2 Runden das war nix....

Nja hoffentlich kann mir jemand noch nen paar Tipps geben ich hab nämlich nur noch mein Messer, der Rest alles weg


----------



## Pickaxe (1. Juni 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch ein Spreadsheet, wo er seine Wetten einträgt?
> Überlege so was mal just 4 fun zu machen. Da sieht man mal, was man bekommt/verliert.
> 
> Und envy von 38% heute morgen auf 56% gesprungen
> Da geht der hohe Gewinn schon flöten :/


Jo, habe mir extra ne Excel Tabelle angelegegt die auch den gesamt Gewinn berechnet


----------



## idkCs (1. Juni 2015)

Leute Nip hat gewonnen, somit auch ich  also jezt NIP vs Titan ich überlege Low Bet auf Titan... was sagt ihr ?


----------



## lozux (1. Juni 2015)

idkCs schrieb:


> Leute Nip hat gewonnen, somit auch ich  also jezt NIP vs Titan ich überlege Low Bet auf Titan... was sagt ihr ?


Je nachdem welche Map und wie NiP eben gespielt hat kann man das machen. Wie stehen die Odds? 60-40 NiP?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Map und wie NiP eben gespielt hat kann man das machen. Wie stehen die Odds? 60-40 NiP?


Dust 2. 27-73 Titan - NiP.


----------



## lozux (1. Juni 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dust 2. 27-73 Titan - NiP.


Dust 2 ist NiP sehr stark, ich werde wohl trotz der göttlichen Quote nicht wetten.


----------



## Hardwarehard (1. Juni 2015)

GG
Die spielen ja schlechter als ich und ich bin nova xD
z:B: Selbst flashen,Save awp shots verschießen


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2015)

Hatte gestern nur Zeit mich um 1 match zu kümmern. Immerhin ein bisschen was gewonnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKuma (2. Juni 2015)

Habe gestern 5 Wetten gewonnen und jedes mal nichts bekommen - Finde ich unfair, nur weil ich mit kleineren Beträgen zocke. 10 Cent Skins wären doch ok gewesen. Aber für 2€ Einsatz nichts zu erhalten und dann gleich 5mal? Finde ich etwas frech. Die anderen 3 Wetten wurden geschlossen.


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Juni 2015)

Naja was erwartest du wenn du bei 90%+ 2€ setzt? Da kommt nun mal nix bei rum, wenn zusätzlich dann noch die ganzen billig skins an andere Leute geht, gehst du halt leer aus. Zumal bei 2€ bei einer solchen Wetten der Aufwand des klickens nicht wert wäre xD


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2015)

Bei so 90% wetten muss man schon 30+€ setzten um überhaupt etwas zu bekommen.
Selbst bei ~70€ bekommt man dann fast nur mist.

Wenn viele hoch gesetzt haben, dann werden die bevorzugt, da ja viel mehr Leute auf den Favoriten gesetzt haben. Wenn die Skins aufgebraucht sind, dann gehen die kleinen Einsätze leider leer aus.
Hatte das des öfteren auch schon.


----------



## DerKuma (2. Juni 2015)

Die Logik dahinter verstehe ich schon. Aber ich habe kaum wertvolle Skins und die möchte ich ungern verwetten  Ich möchte versuchen mir langsam etwas aufzubauen. Jedoch gehe ich auch ein Risiko ein und werde dafür überhaupt nicht belohnt. Möchte jetzt jedoch nicht bei einem Glücksspiel von fairness anfangen  Mich hat es nur etwas geärgert, dass es 5mal in Folge der Fall war


----------



## lozux (2. Juni 2015)

DerKuma schrieb:


> Die Logik dahinter verstehe ich schon. Aber ich habe kaum wertvolle Skins und die möchte ich ungern verwetten  Ich möchte versuchen mir langsam etwas aufzubauen. Jedoch gehe ich auch ein Risiko ein und werde dafür überhaupt nicht belohnt. Möchte jetzt jedoch nicht bei einem Glücksspiel von fairness anfangen  Mich hat es nur etwas geärgert, dass es 5mal in Folge der Fall war


Naja, der der mehr setzt bekommt eben eher was, da er ja auch ein größeres Risiko eingeht...


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte auch kaum wertvolle Skins.
Mittlerweile durch knapp 100(?) cases ist doch das ein oder andere gute bei mir angekommen. 
Und jetzt muss durch das wetten noch der kleine, restliche Verlust wieder gut gemacht werden.


----------



## Zureh (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn Du immer auf den haushohen Favoriten All-In gehst verlierst Du eher deine ganzen Skins, als wenn du mit der Quote tipps 

Titan - NiP gestern war z.B. ein gutes Spiel, um auf Titan zu setzen. Da dachte ich mir auch "Ok, Ist wohl eher ein 60/40 Spiel mit mehr Chancen für NiP, aber bei der Quote setzte ich mal einen kleinen Einsatz auf Titan" ...  Am Schluss hat NiP mit 16-14 gewonnen, aber wenn man immer diese Quoten ausnutzt und nicht zu viel setzt, kommt man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ins Plus 

Grundvorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass Du die Szene aktiv vervolgst und somit die Teams gut einschätzen kannst.


----------



## DerKuma (2. Juni 2015)

Das Risiko ist für alle, die Skins setzen gleich hoch. - Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Person die mehr setzt eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat, dass sie diese Skins verlieren wird. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass man mehr verlieren würde, was aber schon durch den höheren Gewinn, für den Fall, dass man gewinnt, ausgeglichen wurde.


----------



## Zureh (2. Juni 2015)

DerKuma schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist für alle, die Skins setzen gleich hoch. - Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Person die mehr setzt eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit hat, dass sie diese Skins verlieren wird. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass man mehr verlieren würde, was aber schon durch den höheren Gewinn, für den Fall, dass man gewinnt, ausgeglichen wurde.



Die Skins sind nun mal begrenzt. Und dann ist es halt nur fair, dass die Leute mit dem höchsten Einsatz den Gewinn einsacken


----------



## idkCs (2. Juni 2015)

Leute was gibt es noch für Möglichekiten um an Skins zu kommen, außer Wetten und kaufen ? Case öffnen ist sowieso *******^^.
Kennt jemand sowas wie Jackpot oder CSGOLUCKY  ?


----------



## lozux (2. Juni 2015)

idkCs schrieb:


> Leute was gibt es noch für Möglichekiten um an Skins zu kommen, außer Wetten und kaufen ? Case öffnen ist sowieso *******^^.
> Kennt jemand sowas wie Jackpot oder CSGOLUCKY  ?


Fällt alles unter den Unterpunkt Wetten. Es gab mal gute Drops bei Operationen aber dann kam Valve wieder mit ihrem Geiz...


----------



## DerKuma (3. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube jeder der mit Skins wettet hat schonmal von CSGO Jackpot und dergleichen gehört.  Jedoch haben viele die ich persönlich kenne dort nur alles verloren und nichts gewonnen. Anders als bei einer normalen Wetten auf W/L erhöhen sich dort die Gewinnchancen mit höherem Einsatz. Ich habe nicht genug Value in meinem Inventar als das ich mich an sowas ran trauen würde. Dafür ist mein Glück zu gering.


----------



## idkCs (3. Juni 2015)

Jup, stimmt das ich kenne auch Leute die haben dort ihr Inventar verloren, gibt auch welche die haben fast 10 000€ dort verloren...
Aber wirklich die Keys sind so teuer jetzt rentiert sich das nichtmal mehr, früher konnte man wenn man Glück hatte das Geld wieder rausholen, jezt wo die Keys aber 2.29 kosten ist das unmöglich^^


----------



## Zureh (3. Juni 2015)

Gestern hat mir jemand von CSGOPoker erzählt. Ich habe die Seite noch nie benutzt und noch nie vorher etwas davon gehört und sie scheint noch relativ neu zu sein, keine Ahnung ob die seriös ist. Das Prinzip ist, dass man dort seine Skins gegen Pokerchips eintauscht und mit diesen dann ganz normal Poker gegen andere Spieler zockt. Mit den Chips kann man dann natürlich wieder Skins kaufen.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2015)

Hab mich da auch vor einiger Zeit mal angemeldet. Scheint eine seriöse Seite zu sein.
Selbst professionelle Spieler (z.b. Sparkles) nutzen die Seite.


----------



## DerKuma (3. Juni 2015)

Klingt interessant - aber ich kann kein Poker, kommt für mich also nicht in Frage


----------



## idkCs (3. Juni 2015)

Für mich ebenso


----------



## idkCs (3. Juni 2015)

Leute worauf heute wetten, hab mir überlegt nen paar Low Skins gegen die Quoten zu setzen, und kann man ihrgendwie nachgucken wie viel Gewinn/Verlust man durch das Wetten gemacht hat


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2015)

Das hier hilft ganz gut:
Bet History


----------



## dickerteufel (3. Juni 2015)

Das sind meine Bets für  heute: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evtl. wechsle ich noch auf Hellraisers, aber die gefallen mir auf Train überhaupt nicht...


----------



## lozux (3. Juni 2015)

Ich Volldepp habe eben mein Gut Stained auf VP rausgeschickt. BO2 geringes Risiko, aber ich verabschiede mich hier schonmal davon, VP sind richtige Choker.


----------



## dickerteufel (3. Juni 2015)

VP  ist immer so eine sache... Wenn überhaupt dann nur low Bet auf die!


----------



## lozux (3. Juni 2015)

Jaja, Maps sehen aber gut aus!

R.I.P Knife...


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2015)

Deswegen wette ich nie wieder auf VP. Hab da schon so viele Skins verloren...

dickerteufel.
Mann hast du schon n nice Inventar durch das wetten bekommen


----------



## dickerteufel (3. Juni 2015)

Aktuell läuft bei mir 

Hab mittlerweile 6 Steamaccounts um alles zu verwalten. Vor 4 Tagen noch angefangen auf einem 2. Acc. zu wetten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Main: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Allerdings leidet mein Skill brutal darunter... Von LEM vor den Ban waves auf DMG


----------



## lozux (4. Juni 2015)

Dayum, pass auf dass doch niemand scammt. Das wäre mega ärgerlich. Zweigst du dir auch immer mal wieder ein paar Skins ab? Bzw verkaufst sie für echtes Geld? Kenne Leute, die alles wieder verloren haben ohne vom Gewinn zu profitieren.


----------



## dickerteufel (4. Juni 2015)

Ja frühere gewinne hab ich bei OPskins verkauft und Skins aus neuen Cases verkaufe ich meistens auch sofort. Momentan warte ich allerdings bis sich die Preise wieder Komplett erholt haben dann verkaufe ich wieder.


----------



## idkCs (4. Juni 2015)

Respekt für deine Gewinne beim Wetten, aber du kommst warscheinlich nichtmehr zum zocken wa ? 
Beschäftigst du dich richtig mit der Szene oder gucks du ab und zu´mal nen Stream ?


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2015)

Alter Schwede...
PhantomL0rd hat gerade nen 19000$ Jackpot aus Knives und Dragon Lores gewonnen


----------



## DerKuma (4. Juni 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Alter Schwede...
> PhantomL0rd hat gerade nen 19000$ Jackpot aus Knives und Dragon Lores gewonnen



Davon war aber etwas mehr als $10.000 sein eigener Einsatz den er zurückbekommen hat. 
Unter anderem war die Dragon Lore seine eigene die er dort bekam.


----------



## idkCs (4. Juni 2015)

Zockst eigentlich jemand von euch, LEM oder höher undhat Bock mal mit mir/Kollegen zu zocken ? Faceit und normales Matchmaking. Hauptsache nciht mit Randoms , dort ensteht meist kein Teamplay


----------



## lozux (4. Juni 2015)

idkCs schrieb:


> Zockst eigentlich jemand von euch, LEM oder höher undhat Bock mal mit mir/Kollegen zu zocken ? Faceit und normales Matchmaking. Hauptsache nciht mit Randoms , dort ensteht meist kein Teamplay


Du bist im falschen Thread  Versuchs mal im normalen CSGO Sammelthread, da melden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute.

Edit: Hatte jemand von euch schonmal Probleme mit den Return Requests auf der Lounge? Mein Knife hängt quasi fest, egal zu welcher Tageszeit ich es versuche, alle Bots sind voll. Versuche schon seit Tagen es wieder zurückzufordern.


----------



## dickerteufel (4. Juni 2015)

Benutze das Lounge Destroyer addon für Chrome, damit geht vieles einfacher auf GOLounge.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch schonmal Probleme mit den Return Requests auf der Lounge? Mein Knife hängt quasi fest, egal zu welcher Tageszeit ich es versuche, alle Bots sind voll. Versuche schon seit Tagen es wieder zurückzufordern.


Dann kauf dir einen verf****** 2$-Bot für einen Monat und du hast solche Probleme nicht. 

CSGO Lounge - Epsilon vs ESC - Match 3916
Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieso jeder Kevin jetzt auf einmal einen eigenen Stream besitzen muss? Wir haben Twitch, was ganz okay ist, wir haben hitbox, was noch besser ist und dann kommt die Missgeburt DingIt.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juni 2015)

Ach der Dreck 

Twitch
Da müssten die auch gestreamt werden.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2015)

idkCs schrieb:


> Zockst eigentlich jemand von euch, LEM oder höher undhat Bock mal mit mir/Kollegen zu zocken ? Faceit und normales Matchmaking. Hauptsache nciht mit Randoms , dort ensteht meist kein Teamplay



Jo, kannst mich adden. Steam Community :: ???? ????? ?? ???? ?????????? ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juni 2015)

Ist das Match safe?

Ich würde 7€ auf NaVi setzen (1,5€ Win).


----------



## lozux (7. Juni 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ist das Match safe?
> 
> Ich würde 7€ auf NaVi setzen (1,5€ Win).


Naja, HR ist immer so ne Sache, können echt ganz gut spielen. Aber bei den 85 Prozent bekommst noch ganz gut Gewinn raus


----------



## dickerteufel (7. Juni 2015)

Wenn du pech hast bekommst du garnichts zurück... Gibt immer mehr leute die sich beschweren, das sie selbst mit 2€ value nichts zurückbekommen.

Ich bin auch auf Navi...


----------



## idkCs (7. Juni 2015)

Leute Epsilon vs LDLC, ich wollte eigentlich auf LDLC wetten, ha bdas Match aber bei 99DMG nicht gefunden, wisst ihr zufäälig die lezten begegnungen, lineup, map usw ?


----------



## lozux (7. Juni 2015)

HLTV.org - Hot Match: Epsilon vs LDLC Blue


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2015)

Das letzte mal hat LDLC ganz schön was abbekommen. 
CSGOnuts - Epsilon vs LDLCBlue past matches and statistics


----------



## lozux (7. Juni 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Das letzte mal hat LDLC ganz schön was abbekommen.
> CSGOnuts - Epsilon vs LDLCBlue past matches and statistics


auf Train....der größten Scheißmap für Conpetitive. 

#Season4Train2015


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2015)

Oh stimmt 
Hab darauf gar nicht geachtet. Das kann man dann eh vergessen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juni 2015)

0€ Win, expected ;(.

Jetzt setzt ich meine M4 Nitro FT auf NaVi vs TSM 30-70 Odds .


----------



## lozux (7. Juni 2015)

Was denken die Experten hier denn von Gplay gegen 1337? Bin  überlegen mein Knife nochmal zu verwetten, Da die Odds sehr gut stehen und 1337 mit Devilwalk mMn nicht so stark aussieht.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mal low auf 1337. 
Devilwalk ist ne Steigerung zu Berg und bin mal gespannt, ob die das für sich entscheiden können.

Ich geh auf TSM, gegen Fnatic gestern haben die richtig gut gespielt. 
Wird denk ich mal ein 2-1 Sieg werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juni 2015)

Richtig gut gespielt, 2:1 für FNatic  und FNatic hat Mappick Advantage.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Juni 2015)

Doch, fnatic hat sehr gut gespielt. Die Odds waren gestern aber einfach nur lächerlich, das Spiel war ein pures 50/50.

GPlay gegen 1337 ist eigentlich auch 50/50, ich würde da einen skip in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön, 1337 hat es 2:0 geholt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Juni 2015)

Get rich or die trying ist mein Motto fürs Wetten,
3 Wetten offen und noch keine beendet,
Falls ich gewinne, kriege ich dick Cash in Skins,
Während des Streams trolle ich mit "Team X wins!"

Kurzer 4-Zeiler für euch, weil ich so gut drauf bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem lines solltest du evtl lassen xD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Juni 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Das mit dem lines solltest du evtl lassen xD


Ich bin aber besser, denn ich habe ein Falchion Messer! 

Hahaha ^^

Gerade den besten Spruch gelesen: "mouz, take my power - not my skins!"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Juni 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gerade den besten Spruch gelesen: "mouz, take my power - not my skins!" [emoji38]


Der ist schon alt.

Das gilt für jedes Team . Wird überall gespammt.

Es ist genau das gleiche wie "VAC" oder "BOT" je nach Situation.

Dignitas wird DDoS'ed  wer ist der StandIn ?


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr davon?

Vor Allem bei der ersten Wette bin ich noch unsicher


----------



## Zureh (8. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F3 vs Dignitas ist denke ich 50/50, würde deshalb eher mit der Quote wetten und auf F3 setzen.

TSM vs Titan wird denke ich entweder 2-0 für TSM oder 1-1


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> F3 vs Dignitas ist denke ich 50/50, würde deshalb eher mit der Quote wetten und auf F3 setzen.
> 
> TSM vs Titan wird denke ich entweder 2-0 für TSM oder 1-1



Ja, viele Predictions sagen Titan hätte ein gute Chance, aber ich sehe das im  BO2 anders. Flipside finde ich kann je nach Map blöd werde, da S1mple mit der AWP carrien wird/muss. Ich denke dass es da auch auf ein 1:1 rauslaufen wird. sehe aber Dig eher 2 Maps für sich entscheiden. Werde wohl wenn die Maps bekannt sind nochmal wechseln oder auch nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Juni 2015)

Lohnt es sich hoch auf Fnatic vs. Encore zu gehen?
Würd dann mal so 66€ drauf wetten.


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

3€, vielleicht sogar gar nichts wegen den Odds.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2015)

Gestern wieder mit Wetten angefangen.
20 durch Dig gg Mouz gewonnen.
Habe vor heute 40 auf Dig zu setzen. Da es ein bo2 ist, ist es sehr verlockend. Was denkt ihr, kann Flipside 2 Maps holen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Wenig um ehrlich zu sein.
Dein Knife dort auf TSM rauszuschicken war meiner Meinung nach keine allzu gute Idee.

Ich würde niemals so groß (jetzt in Relation, da das ja dein einziges Knife ist) auf ein Team, das gerade eben erst von einer gewonnen LAN zurückgekehrt ist, setzen.


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wenig um ehrlich zu sein.
> Dein Knife dort auf TSM rauszuschicken war meiner Meinung nach keine allzu gute Idee.
> 
> Ich würde niemals so groß (jetzt in Relation da das ja dein einziges Knife ist) auf ein Team, das gerade eben erst von einer gewonnen LAN zurückgekehrt ist, setzen.


Ist BO2 mit guter Quote. Außerdem haben sie sich stark präsentiert.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2015)

Sorry, wenn man die Values ansieht, die du wettest im Bezug auf die Quoten dann sieht man einfach, dass du nicht viel Ahnung vom Wetten hast. Ich kenne dein Inv. nicht aber nach den Bets sieht es mir so aus, als würdest du mehr wetten, also du verlieren kannst.


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn man die Values ansieht, die du wettest im Bezug auf die Quoten dann sieht man einfach, dass du nicht viel Ahnung vom Wetten hast. Ich kenne dein Inv. nicht aber nach den Bets sieht es mir so aus, als würdest du mehr wetten, also du verlieren kannst.


Mittlerweile hab ich wieder +.
76% auf ein BO2! des zZ so ziemlich stärksten Teams gegen Titan, die mich die letzten Monate überhaupt nicht überzeugen konnten. Ich weiß ja nicht was du als gute Quote ansiehst, aber für ein BO2 finde ich das sehr gut.


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel Dig gegen Fl1p hat z,b. gute Quoten. 

Aber mach wie du willst. Irgendwann wird der Underdog mal gewinnen und dann hast du ein Problem


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Das Spiel Dig gegen Fl1p hat z,b. gute Quoten.
> 
> Aber mach wie du willst. Irgendwann wird der Underdog mal gewinnen und dann hast du ein Problem


Gerade da finde ich die Quote für Dig absolut beschissen. Da setze ich nur Skins, die mich eh nicht jucken oO Das ist ein absolutes 50/50 Match; da kann alles passieren. Allerdings ist es meistens eher schlecht, wenn ein Team sich auf einen Starspieler berufen muss, wie hier F3. Nur deshalb wette ich auf Dig, leider haben sie gestern mouz geschlagen, was die Quote hoch treibt, obwohl mouz einfach ******* gespielt hat.


----------



## dickerteufel (8. Juni 2015)

Das war mein Wochenende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zwar plus gemacht, allerdings wäre da noch viel mehr drin gewesen


----------



## AtzeKrank (8. Juni 2015)

dickerteufel schrieb:


> Das war mein Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, könntest du evtl uns teilhaben an deinem wissen und deine bets zwischenzeitlich hier posten?


----------



## Koyote (8. Juni 2015)

... Ich weiß nicht, was Dignitas da macht, aber gut ist was anderes.. Naja. Bin bereit die gesetzten Skins zu verlieren. Das Game war schon fast save aber Nico muss die AWP verhauen und Kjearbye ist einfach zu nervös.. Schade.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juni 2015)

Dig vs NIP sollte 100%ig NIP machen ^^ EZ 12$ Reward


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Das war viel zu knapp. Ist halt schade wenn man mit Standin spielen muss, obwohl es Cadian sehr gut gemacht hat.
Am Ende bin ich zufrieden mien Knife da noch heil raus bekommen zu haben, nächstes Mal frage ich euch bevor ich Wetten abschließe bzw höre mehr auf euch.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Das war viel zu knapp. Ist halt schade wenn man mit Standin spielen muss, obwohl es Cadian sehr gut gemacht hat.
> Am Ende bin ich zufrieden mien Knife da noch heil raus bekommen zu haben, nächstes Mal frage ich euch bevor ich Wetten abschließe bzw höre mehr auf euch.



Ja, viel hätte nicht mehr gefehlt und die Sache wäre für dich echt böse ausgegangen.

Aber freut mich im Endeffekt für dich dass du wenigstens dein Knife sichern konntest, hoffentlich auch was fürs nächste Mal gelernt


----------



## lozux (8. Juni 2015)

Alles in allem hat TSM aber echt den Sieg verdient, sie haben besser gespielt und nur blöde Antiecos abgegeben. In einem wichtigeren Spiel würde ich jederzeit wieder auf sie wetten.

(Danke für die PCGH-Solidarität )


----------



## Koyote (9. Juni 2015)

Heute spielt HR gegen Flip. Gerate in Versuchung auf HR zu setzen aber ist echt risky... Genrell sind die Spiele heute schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Q-Pit (9. Juni 2015)

Ist denk ich mal n 50-50 Match. 
Wenn s1mple richtig aufdreht kann Flipside das denk ich gewinnen. Die letzten Matches zwischen den beiden waren ja wenn s1mple dabei war extremst knapp aber zugunsten von HR (16-14 und 16-13).
Wäre mir zu riskant da drauf zu setzten


----------



## Koyote (9. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab drauf gesetzt und anscheinend auch gewonnen  Muss aber noch auf die drafts warten.

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## lozux (9. Juni 2015)

Wow, NiP hat ziemlich auf den Sack bekommen xD
Denkt ihr die können gegen TSM nochmal re kommen? Psychisch muss das ziemlich krass gewesen sein oÓ


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Juni 2015)

Dig vs FSid3 ist risky, aber ich gehe auf FSid3. Trotz Stand-In und nur einem Carry-Player.


----------



## Koyote (10. Juni 2015)

Wow, grade hab ich geschwitzt. Da habe ich Titan trotz Beobachtung beim letzten Spiel etwas unterschätzt.

Naja, insgesamt in 2 Tagen um die 200+ gemacht 

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## lozux (10. Juni 2015)

Wow, bei den Gewinnen kann ich nur Staunen. Habe derzeit 5 Items im Inventar xD Wieviel ist dein Inventar ca. Wert?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Juni 2015)

Meine Bet History:

http://csgobackpack.net/screenshot/1u0m6j7b.png



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe in den letzten Tagen direkt und indirekt durch @dickerteufel 20$+ Gewinn gemacht.
Er hat mir auch ein paar offensichtliche Dinge erläutert, wie z.B. dass es bei einem BO1 meistens eine 50-50-Chance gibt, da halt nur 16 Runden gespielt werden und ALLES passieren kann, wann man max bet setzt und wann man eher skippt usw.

Danke, auf jeden Fall noch mal!


----------



## Koyote (11. Juni 2015)

So, hab heute nochmal gewettet.
Hier jetzt der Verlauf:
Screenshot by Lightshot

Die Envyus - Titan Wette und alles unten drunter war schon im letzten Screen. Wollte nur alles zeigen, damit ihr nicht denkt ich verliere zwischendurch alles wieder 

Und ingame lief es heute auch gut - UPRANK 
Screenshot by Lightshot

Wieviel mein Inv. Wert ist weiß ich nicht. Hatte ja damals 800 auf Jackpot verloren.
Habe neben dem Zeug von der letzten Wette (Einsätze und Wins) nurnoch ne Asiimov ST FT, paar günstige Pistols und 90 Euro Steamguthaben weil ich das crimson web und die Red Laminate vk habe. Mehr hab ich netmehr.


----------



## SOFSKY (12. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schauts bei mir aus.
Kann ich eigentlich relativ gut mit leben.


----------



## AtzeKrank (12. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Zweimal hoch gesetzt(TSM vs Mouz und gestern Fnatic vs Titan) beide verloren :/ Alles inkl Statistiken lesen, vergleichen, Spiele vom Vortag mit einbeziehen, Titan die letzten Spiele alle verloren und genau an dem Tag gewinnen sie mal -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Juni 2015)

Das sind aber auch die Spiele gewesen die man ganz eindeutig skippen sollte da die Odds komplett verzerrt waren.


----------



## AtzeKrank (12. Juni 2015)

Im Nachhinein ist mir das auch Bewusst  Mal schauen wie ich da aus dem "Loch" wieder raus komme.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. Juni 2015)

Jap, ich muss gestehen dass auch ich momentan stark im Minus bin (sogar noch höher als du). Hatte teilweise einfach nur Pech (kann ja auch mal passieren), teilweise habe ich aber auch einfach nur blöde "ragebets" gesetzt.
Wie auch immer, ich bin sehr zuversichtlich dass ich schon bald wieder aus dem Minus bin, halte mich einfach eine Weile an weniger riskante Wetten.


----------



## AtzeKrank (12. Juni 2015)

So ist auch mein Plan! Erstmal versuchen gewisse "safe bets" zu setzen und keine "ich hoffe der Underdog gewinnt" wetten.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juni 2015)

Bei mir siehts ganz brauchbar aus.
Wenn ich dann mal n paar bessere Items hab, dann wette ich auch höher^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, hat sich die Woche irgendwas interessantes getan? Hab mir mal Urlaub gegönnt ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

CSGO Lounge - Titan vs FSid3 - Match 4073 Wie einfach jeder auf Titan wettet, obwohl FSid3 es mMn holen wird. Es ist ein BO1 auf einer LAN - alles kann passieren. Es ist eine 50-50 Chance. Ich gehe mit vllt. 10$ auf FS, wenn die Odds so bleiben, wie jetzt (Titan 70 - 30 FSid3).

Wenn Das nächste Match heute um 21:00 Uhr werden Titan und FSid3 verlieren, da fnatic gegen LGB locker gewinnen wird. Somit ist fnatic schon mal qualifiziert (Gruppe A, Upper Bracket).

Also hier die Predicitons:
CSGO Lounge - Fnatic vs LGB - Match 4072 (fnatic 90% - 10% LGB) Skippen, weil sich die Odds nicht lohnen.
CSGO Lounge - Titan vs FSid3 - Match 4073 (Titan 70% - 30% FSid3) Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Titan hat FS vor 10 und vor 17 Tagen 2x bei den ESL ESEA PLS zerstört. Ich gehe trotzdem auf FS.

BTW: Wisst ihr eig. was das erste Match auf CSLNG vor 2 Jahren war? CSGO Lounge - AD vs NiP - Match 1


----------



## SOFSKY (13. Juni 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> CSGO Lounge - Titan vs FSid3 - Match 4073 Wie einfach jeder auf Titan wettet, obwohl FSid3 es mMn holen wird. Es ist ein BO1 auf einer LAN - alles kann passieren. Es ist eine 50-50 Chance. Ich gehe mit vllt. 10$ auf FS, wenn die Odds so bleiben, wie jetzt (Titan 70 - 30 FSid3).



Flipside spielt seit Wochen in verschiedensten Lineups und sind daher meiner Meinung nach nicht zu 100% als Team eingespielt. Fast jedes Match mit einem, mittlerweile sogar 2 Stand-Ins.
Titan hingegen spielt dauerhaft mit demselben Lineup und RpK hat momentan nen richtigen Lauf. Ist halt definitiv nicht 50 - 50, aber entscheidet am Schluss ja jeder für sich


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

SOFSKY schrieb:


> Flipside spielt seit Wochen in verschiedensten Lineups und sind daher meiner Meinung nach nicht zu 100% als Team eingespielt. Fast jedes Match mit einem, mittlerweile sogar 2 Stand-Ins.
> Titan hingegen spielt dauerhaft mit demselben Lineup und RpK hat momentan nen richtigen Lauf. Ist halt definitiv nicht 50 - 50, aber entscheidet am Schluss ja jeder für sich


Naja, FS ist halt extrem inkonstant. Erst gewinnen sie 16:1 gegen NIP (!) und bekommen danach von Dignitas auf die Zwölf.  Man weiß nicht, ob Titan jetzt NIP ownage 2.0 wird oder Dignitas rape 2.0 ^^


----------



## SOFSKY (13. Juni 2015)

Also mein Vertrauen hat Titan.

Finde sowieso, dass bei diesem Turnier noch en paar gute Teams ala TSM, EnvyUs oder VP fehlen.
TSM momentan bestes Team und einzigstes, dass gefährlich für Fnatic ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

SOFSKY schrieb:


> Also mein Vertrauen hat Titan.
> 
> Finde sowieso, dass bei diesem Turnier noch en paar gute Teams ala TSM, EnvyUs oder VP fehlen.
> TSM momentan bestes Team und einzigstes, dass gefährlich für Fnatic ist.



Nicht nur TSM wird fnatic gefährlich. TSM und EnVyUs sind die absoluten, abgef*cktesten Underdogs, die ich je gesehen habe. Ich weiß nicht viel über die. Ich weiß nur, dass ich einmal auf CSLNG beide Teams gegen irgendein Team spielen gesehen habe und beim Anschauen wurde mir klar, dass die die CS-eSport-Szene komplett übernehmen werden.


----------



## dickerteufel (13. Juni 2015)

TSM und EnVyus underdogs? Haha der war gut...

Heute ist echt schwer ist schwer zu wetten. Entweder max bet auf die Favoriten oder einfach skippen...


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juni 2015)

TSM und EnVy sind knapp hinter Fnatic.. so ganz Underdog sind die nicht^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

Oh, Mann. Ich meinte nicht Underdog xD Sh1,t ich meinte, dass sie unerwartet gut sind - mir fällt gerade das Wort nicht ein. Ich meine nicht "Newcommer".


----------



## lozux (13. Juni 2015)

Naja, TSM ist zu großen Teilen das alte Dignitas, nur Fetish und noch einen (CadiaN vllt?) ausgetauscht. Damals konnte man bei unglaublicher Konsistenz immer auf Halbfinale setzen bei denen. Jetzt haben sie seit sie bei TSM sind auch stärkere T-Seite, und noch mehr Möglichkeiten, da TSM wirklich ein ESport  Riese ist. Nichts mit Newcommer


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Nichts mit Newcommer


Wie heißt denn nun nochmal das Wort, wenn jemand unterschätzt wird oder man nicht davon ausgeht, dass er so stark ist?


----------



## lozux (13. Juni 2015)

Überraschend?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Juni 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> CSGO Lounge - Titan vs FSid3 - Match 4073 Wie einfach jeder auf Titan wettet, obwohl FSid3 es mMn holen wird. Es ist ein BO1 auf einer LAN - alles kann passieren. Es ist eine 50-50 Chance. Ich gehe mit vllt. 10$ auf FS, wenn die Odds so bleiben, wie jetzt (Titan 70 - 30 FSid3).



Verdammt knappes Spiel - 1. Overtime

Titan 19 - 16 FlipSid3


----------



## dickerteufel (13. Juni 2015)

Hatte 4x Max Bet auf Fnatic und die gewinne dann einfach auf Titan gesetzt 

GG und 250$ im Plus für heute. Jetzt noch 4x Max Bet auf NIP am Laufen...


----------



## SOFSKY (13. Juni 2015)

Wenn Ex6TenZ top fraggt in der 1st half, dann weißte wie das Spiel gelaufen ist.....


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts heute mit den Wetten aus?
NiP, HR, NaVi, mouz, EnVy, und LG wären meine Wahl heute.


----------



## dickerteufel (14. Juni 2015)

Bin/war low auf Dignitas, Mouz und x6tence.  Kinguin hab ich leider verschlafen. Heute fehlt mir irgendwie der Mut für größere wetten


----------



## Koyote (14. Juni 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot

Dachte schon Mouz verliert das auf D2 

Ich sollte mit dem Wetten aufhören...


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2015)

Mal meine Wetten für heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zureh (15. Juni 2015)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mal meine Wetten für heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2015)

Jetzt gehts.
Handy hatte irgendwie mist gebaut


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juni 2015)

CSGO Lounge - Orbit vs Epsilon - Match 4104 (Meine Wette: Epsilon)
CSGO Lounge - Nihilum vs SKDC - Match 4098 (Meine Wette: SKDC)
Was sagt ihr?

Edit:


> CSGO Lounge - Nihilum vs SKDC - Match 4098 (Meine Wette: SKDC)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem:
MP7 | Nemesis doesn't show up while betting :: CS GO Lounge
Da einem ja in dem tollen "CSLNG-Forum" (von Steam)  nicht sonderlich geholfen wird, versuche ich mein Glück mal hier. Ich meine ... Es geht um 7,50€!


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2015)

Genau dann, wenn Gplay gegen EnvyUs gewinnt, dabei hab ich nur 4ct auf den underdog gesetzt und nicht die üblichen 10ct -_-


----------



## Hardwarehard (24. Juni 2015)

5€ bei enV vs vp verloren


----------



## Koyote (24. Juni 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot

War ja rel einfach vorauszusehen.


----------



## dickerteufel (25. Juni 2015)

Heute 100€ Minus gemacht 
beide spiele ziemlich knapp...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt läuft es allerdings nach wie vor sehr gut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zureh (25. Juni 2015)

Habe zwischen Sonntag und Mittwoch ca. 150€ Gewinn gemacht  

Heute spielen viele Teams, die ich bisher nicht sehr viel beobachtet habe. Wettet heute jemand und wenn ja, auf wen?


----------



## Koyote (25. Juni 2015)

Eventuell auf LGB gegen Penta aber weiß ich noch nicht. Hab jetzt eigentlich erstmal keinen skin mehr wo ich sage "den will ich unbedingt noch bekommen". Und mein Messer reicht mir fürs erste auch mal. Deshalb wäre es schlauer nicht zu wetten, weil mit nem loose hätte ich wieder skinmangel.


----------



## Zureh (25. Juni 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Eventuell auf LGB gegen Penta aber weiß ich noch nicht. Hab jetzt eigentlich erstmal keinen skin mehr wo ich sage "den will ich unbedingt noch bekommen". Und mein Messer reicht mir fürs erste auch mal. Deshalb wäre es schlauer nicht zu wetten, weil mit nem loose hätte ich wieder skinmangel.



Bei der Quote (Aktuell 66-34 für LGB) würde ich eher skip oder Low auf Penta gehen... LGB spielt ganz gut in letzter Zeit, Penta aber auch. Penta hat gegen SK, welche mMn. sehr stark aber auch sehr unkonstant sind, 4 von 5 Maps gewonnen.

Ich denke, wenn PkD vs Infused nicht höher als 80% geht, werde ich auf PkD setzen.


----------



## Koyote (25. Juni 2015)

Schaut grade jmd den Hitbox Stream Flip vs. Kinguin? So nen schlechten Stream gibt es selten.


----------



## Fazzi (30. Juni 2015)

Hi kann einer was zu den heutigen matches sagen?

würde eventuell low auf kinguin setzen gegen Navi und low auf mouz setzen gegen dignitas


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Hi kann einer was zu den heutigen matches sagen?
> 
> würde eventuell low auf kinguin setzen gegen Navi und low auf mouz setzen gegen dignitas


Kinguin gegen NaVi sollte möglich sein, aber mouz gegen Dignitas? Keine Chance für mouz. Dignitas ist in den letzten Tagen so gut, wie nie. Guck dir an, was aizy und Pimp für Aktionen reißen. mouz hat sich zwar auch verbessert, aber bei weitem nicht so, wie Dignitas.

Fnatic gegen EnVyUs könnte aber sehr gut für EnVyUs laufen.


----------



## lozux (30. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, vor allem die Odds bei Fnatic NV werden top sein, wegen dem Ausrutscher von TSM gestern


----------



## Fazzi (30. Juni 2015)

danke, hab noch auf dig geswitcht und hat sich gelohnt, zumal die Quote sich noch komplett gedreht hat


----------



## lozux (30. Juni 2015)

Super traurig wie NV das Spiel abgibt... Man hatte in der zweiten Hälfte schon genug Chancen es zu zumachen, und in der Overtime lassen sie den Comeback zu.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Wetten reingehen


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Juli 2015)

Warum auf TStorm?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Warum auf TStorm?


Weil Odds und 50-50-Match ^^


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Juli 2015)

Oh man, ich gönne dir deinen Gewinn! Nexus hatte ich auch aber Liquid hätte ich echt sein lassen sollen :'(


----------



## Zureh (1. Juli 2015)

Wow... Ich bin ja echt nicht schlecht im Wetten und ich kenne mich mit den Teams relativ gut aus. Aber seit paar Tagen läuft echt nichts mehr, nur 2 von 15 gewonnen und dementsprechen ein Minus von ca. 100€ gemacht. Insgesamt bin ich immer noch im Plus, aber das tat schon gut weh 

Geht es wem ähnlich? Ich habe in meinen Augen recht gut gewettet aber trotzdem fast alle Wetten verloren.


----------



## Fazzi (1. Juli 2015)

ich gewinne und gewinne trotzdem nichts 
hab zwar nur kleinscheiß zum wetten aber ist trotzdem ärgerlich wenn man 20cent setzt (etwa 1/4 des Wettportfolios xD) und dann seine 10cent gewinn nicht bekommt -.-


----------



## Pickaxe (1. Juli 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Wow... Ich bin ja echt nicht schlecht im Wetten und ich kenne mich mit den Teams relativ gut aus. Aber seit paar Tagen läuft echt nichts mehr, nur 2 von 15 gewonnen und dementsprechen ein Minus von ca. 100€ gemacht. Insgesamt bin ich immer noch im Plus, aber das tat schon gut weh
> 
> Geht es wem ähnlich? Ich habe in meinen Augen recht gut gewettet aber trotzdem fast alle Wetten verloren.


Ja! Habe durch starladder fast meinen ganzen Gewinn (ca30€ ) wieder verloren....


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn die Wetten reingehen [emoji38]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freue mich gerade sehr ^^

Wenn ihr wollt, gebe ich euch für heute Betting Predictions. Bei mir läuft es gut in letzter Zeit. Habe erst 35€ verloren und in einer Woche wieder fast 50€ gemacht ^^


----------



## Zureh (1. Juli 2015)

Dann hau mal raus Novo 

Also wenn die Quote bei mouz-neophyte so bleibt (77-23) dann wäre denke ich ein Low bet auf Neophyte nicht verkehrt. Mouz ist zwar der Favorit, aber diese Odds finds ich doch etwas zu hoch. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Dann hau mal raus Novo
> 
> Also wenn die Quote bei mouz-neophyte so bleibt (77-23) dann wäre denke ich ein Low bet auf Neophyte nicht verkehrt. Mouz ist zwar der Favorit, aber diese Odds finds ich doch etwas zu hoch. Was denkt ihr?


Kein Problem ^^ Gerne ^^

Rot = High risk
Gelb = Med Risk
Grün = low risk (heißt nicht "safe"  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nEophyte ist für mir jetzt nicht so auf dem Level von mouz. Da hat mouz eig. schon die Nase vorne.

Ich würde bei allen low bis med gehen. Bei den heutigen Matches muss man selbst entscheiden, ob man high geht ^^


----------



## Zureh (1. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kein Problem ^^ Gerne ^^
> 
> Rot = High risk
> Gelb = Med Risk
> ...



Denke auch dass mouz stärker ist, aber ob die so viel stärker sind weiß ich nicht. Finde mouz hat nach der Lan etwas nachgelassen und neophyte ist ein Team, das ganz gut aufdrehen kann. Allerdings ist Mouz ab heute auf Bootcamp (Quelle: chrisJ's Facebook-Seite). Ist für mich aber eher ein Skip oder ICB Neophyte 

Also mit deinen Predictions würde für mich momentan nur ein med-bet auf SKDC in Frage kommen. Wer risky gehen möchte dann noch auf TBD vs HR und/oder auf ESC vs AGENT.

EDIT: SKDC wird wohl mit einem Standin spielen.  rooRoooo wird nicht spielen. Ich habe mir die Spiele von SKDC nicht angeschaut, aber die Stats verraten, dass er SKDC in den letzten Spielen ziemlich stark gecarried hat.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Denke auch dass mouz stärker ist, aber ob die so viel stärker sind weiß ich nicht. Finde mouz hat nach der Lan etwas nachgelassen und neophyte ist ein Team, das ganz gut aufdrehen kann. Allerdings ist Mouz ab heute auf Bootcamp (Quelle: chrisJ's Facebook-Seite). Ist für mich aber eher ein Skip oder ICB Neophyte
> 
> Also mit deinen Predictions würde für mich momentan nur ein med-bet auf SKDC in Frage kommen. Wer risky gehen möchte dann noch auf TBD vs HR und/oder auf ESC vs AGENT.


80% von den heutigen Matches sind eig. Skips aufgrund der Odds ^^ SKDC war für mich jetzt immer ein Safe Call. Die haben mit mit insgesamt 5 Wetten etwa 20€ eingebracht.


----------



## Zureh (1. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 80% von den heutigen Matches sind eig. Skips aufgrund der Odds ^^ SKDC war für mich jetzt immer ein Safe Call. Die haben mit mit insgesamt 5 Wetten etwa 20€ eingebracht.



Hab in meinen Beitrag etwas reineditiert, das hast du glaube ich nicht gesehen. Denke aber trotzdem, dass SKDC das macht.


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Juli 2015)

Hahaha genau wie ich habt ihr anscheinend nicht darauf geachtet dass das SKDC Spiel erst in 2 Tagen ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Hahaha genau wie ich habt ihr anscheinend nicht darauf geachtet dass das SKDC Spiel erst in 2 Tagen ist


Doch, ich habe drauf geachtet, aber es ist schon "wettbereit" ^^ Also habe ich es schon mal predictet ^^


----------



## AtzeKrank (1. Juli 2015)

Und ich hab schon darauf gesetzt xD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Juli 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon darauf gesetzt xD


Ist doch egal ^^ SKDC wird das zu 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit machen ^^

Übrigens: Habe eine YOLO-Bet auf Penta gesetzt (gegen Titan) ... Pent ahat gewonnen. 

Edit: Oh, ist ja BO2


----------



## Fazzi (1. Juli 2015)

oh man schon wieder knapp 20cent gewettet und mein 10cent gewinn nicht bekommen :/ mit lowskins kann man echt nichts gewinnen -.-


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Juli 2015)

Die billig Sachen alles verkaufen und einen ordentlichen kaufen.


----------



## Fazzi (2. Juli 2015)

ja aber dann habe ich nur einen Skin und wenn die wette schief geht stehe ich mit leeren Händen da


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Juli 2015)

So oder so stehst du mit leeren Händen da xD


----------



## Zureh (2. Juli 2015)

Oder du hörst auf, mit Lowskins auf den Favoriten zu setzen


----------



## Fazzi (2. Juli 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Oder du hörst auf, mit Lowskins auf den Favoriten zu setzen



ja aber wenn sie dann gewinnen, bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig 

kann es bei 4-5cent gewinn verstehen, wenn man nichts bekommt aber ab 10cent kann man ja schon etwas bekommen :/


----------



## Zureh (2. Juli 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> ja aber wenn sie dann gewinnen, bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig
> 
> kann es bei 4-5cent gewinn verstehen, wenn man nichts bekommt aber ab 10cent kann man ja schon etwas bekommen :/



Kann auch sein, dass du bei 2€ nichts bekommst, weil einfach keine Skins mehr übrig sind.

In den letzten Tagen gab es genug Underdogs, die gewonnen haben


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juli 2015)

In diesen Post edite ich gleich meine Predictions, die ja gestern fast alle gestimmt haben (waren ja eh 50-50-Matches) ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute ist auch wieder viel 50-50 bei und heute wird viel übersprungen aufgrund von zu viel 50-50 ^^


----------



## Zureh (2. Juli 2015)

Mouz - Titan 80-20 o.O


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juli 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Mouz - Titan 80-20 o.O


Hast du mal gesehen, wie mouz in den letzten Tagen spielt? 
Da sieht Titan kein Licht mehr ^^


----------



## Zureh (2. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hast du mal gesehen, wie mouz in den letzten Tagen spielt?
> Da sieht Titan kein Licht mehr ^^



Ja habe ich, und ich habe auch Titans schlechten Leistungen gesehen. Geht eher darum, dass man für verrückt erklärt worden wäre, wenn man diese Odds vor ~2 Monaten vorhergesagt hätte


----------



## AtzeKrank (2. Juli 2015)

Meine Fresse, bisher ein sehr gutes Tunier der underdogs und für mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fazzi: JETZT wäre deine Chance gewesen!


----------



## Fazzi (3. Juli 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, bisher ein sehr gutes Tunier der underdogs und für mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bist du aber ganz schön ins Risiko gegangen  Aber Glückwunsch, hast ordentlich abgesahnt 

Hab gestern auf HR gegen Titan gewonnen und immerhin aus meinen 8 Cent ein 20 Cent Skin bekommen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh, Gott! Wünscht mir Glück, falls ich wette ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fazzi (4. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Hab zwar nur das letzte Match gesehen war aber recht eindeutig! 

btw könnt ihr auch kurz vor einem Game keine Bets mehr abgeben weil der Stream im Weg ist?

EDIT: und ja es ist wieder geschehen....ich kann es einfach nicht lassen


----------



## AtzeKrank (4. Juli 2015)

Du kannst bis ca 6-7min vor Start noch setzen, wenn das Streamfenster bereits da ist, natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Juli 2015)

Fazzi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Hab zwar nur das letzte Match gesehen war aber recht eindeutig!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich ärgert sind diese Leute, die dann im CSLNG-Disqus-Bereich irgendwelche Tipps geben und den anderen gesagt haben, dass stewie mitspielt. Hoffentlich hat der Typ schön viel verloren (Er hat auf Lunatik gesetzt )


AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Du kannst bis ca 6-7min vor Start noch setzen, wenn das Streamfenster bereits da ist, natürlich nicht mehr.


Max. 6 Minuten vor dem Match muss gewettet werden.
Sobald es nur noch 5 Minuten sind, sind die Wetten gelockt.

Edit2: Heute gibt es viel abzuräumen ^^ Wettet immer nur Skins, die ihr verlieren könnt, ohne zu weinen, aber sie sollten um die 5€ wert sein, um was nennenswertes zu gewinnen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute ist ein sehr guter Tag!


----------



## Fazzi (6. Juli 2015)

also langsam gebe ich es auf....jetzt bekomm ich schon 25cent gewinne nicht


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2015)

Twitch
Was hat der Typ genommen?


----------



## Fazzi (6. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Twitch
> Was hat der Typ genommen?



BABAMMM!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Juli 2015)

Echt riskant, obwohl es SKDC ist.

CSGO Lounge - SKDC vs NME - Match 4448
HLTV.org - Hot Match: SKDC vs Enemy

Team: SKDC « 99Damage.de - CS:GO
HLTV.org - Stats

Team: Enemy eSports « 99Damage.de - CS:GO
http://csgo.99damage.de/de/edb/team/6591-enemy-esports
http://csgo.99damage.de/de/edb/team/8205-enemy-esports (scheint die einzige Page von NME mit Informationen zu sein)
http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=179&teamid=6191
http://enemy.gg/teams/csgo/

Edit: Ich habe es getan:

Value
0.56 for 1
13.48 for 24.08

Das ist die lowste meiner 3 "High Bet" Varianten meines 145€-Inventars  Ich hoffe, dass NME nicht so stark ist!


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Juli 2015)

Lol, ich bin mal riskant mit 20€ auf NME, die letzten Spiele von SKDC waren eher solala


----------



## lozux (7. Juli 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Lol, ich bin mal riskant mit 20€ auf NME, die letzten Spiele von SKDC waren eher solala


Grats, viel Spaß mit den 40€ 

Habe das Match extra nicht gewettet, da NME einen 1.22 Rating Spieler hatte und ich SKDC die letzten Tage nicht habe spielen sehen.


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Juli 2015)

Danke, nur bin ich etwas "unzufrieden" mit dem was ich aus den 35$ bekommen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lozux (7. Juli 2015)

Das wäre ich bei dem Zeug auch


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Juli 2015)

Ein Mix aus 3-4 Skins und ich wäre zufrieden


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Juli 2015)

SKDC hätte das locker gemacht aber die letzten Runden waren echt heftig.

Die -25€ hole ich heute aber wieder rein.

NME war halt unerwartdt gut, aber keine Hürde für SKDC.


----------



## AtzeKrank (8. Juli 2015)

Schade, hätte fast 1-2 auf 1337 gegen Mouz gesetzt xD


----------



## lozux (8. Juli 2015)

Ich verschlafe wieder alle Wetten die ich platzieren wollte.


----------



## Reddgar (8. Juli 2015)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Es werden nur 3 von 9 Skins zum Wetten angezeigt. *Es sind alle handelbar!*

Wenn ich nen Trade machen will, kann ich 8 von 9 auswählen.

Den Force Refresh hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Habe schon nen neuen Trade-Link probiert etc. etc....

Trade Inventar:
11111.PNG - directupload.net
Betting Inventar:
2222.PNG - directupload.net

Edit: Rausgefunden ! Allowed weapons for betting. :: CS GO Lounge


----------



## lozux (8. Juli 2015)

TSM hat ja mal richtig verkackt...
Und ich setze ne Vulcan, weil irgend so ein Wettprofi einen Chatverlauf mit Karrigan zeigt...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. Juli 2015)

Mag sein, dass C9 in den letzten Tagen heftig spielt, aber die Odds sind viel, viel, viel zu hoch:

CSGO Lounge - Cloud9 vs Liquid - Match 4526

Man schaue sich mal das hier an:
Match: Cloud9 vs. Team Liquid (21.06.2015, 21:30) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO
Match: Cloud9 vs. Team Liquid (19.06.2015, 05:00) « 99Damage.de - CS:GO

Die Spiele sind 3 Wochen her.
Ich gehe med auf Liquid wegen adreN, nitr0 und den Results der letzten Games.

Seit spielen Teams wie Liquid und LG eigentlich gegen Tier 1-Teams?

Edit: Mein bestes Payout bis jetzt:

Nur FN-Skins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lozux (12. Juli 2015)

Was ich für Dreckskins bekomme  
P250 Muertos ST  
AWP Corticera 
17 4 Cent Skins


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Wetten reingehen 
Wenn nicht


----------



## Reddgar (22. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Penta & Mortality waren mid Bets. 

HR war all in 

Wenn jetzt die blöden Bots mal online wären könnte ich auch weiter wetten -.-"

Mal nen kleiner Tipp für die die nicht genug Skins für CGOJackpot haben oder nur zum spaß...
Csg0.com
Meist nur 5-10$ pro Game insgesamt und kann ALLES in den Pot geworfen werden.

Edit: CLG vs TStorm So close  Verloren ... 5-0 hätte am start nicht sein dürfen auf cobble... :@


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juli 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Mal nen kleiner Tipp für die die nicht genug Skins für CGOJackpot haben oder nur zum spaß...
> Csg0.com
> Meist nur 5-10$ pro Game insgesamt und kann ALLES in den Pot geworfen werden.



Wer im Entferntesten schon einmal etwas übers Programmieren kennen gelernt hat, weiß, dass so etwas Abzocke ist. Man kann KEINEN Zufall generieren. Daher sind diese Seiten zu meiden. 

Habe gestern viel Geld verloren, aber in 2 weiteren Rage-Bets wieder was reinbekommen. Heftige Skins, diesmal.


----------



## Reddgar (22. Juli 2015)

Rage-Bets sind nicht gut! Man sollte vorher die Teams gut studieren. Klar kann es mal gut gehen, bin mir aber sicher, dass unter Strich nen Minus bei rum kommt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juli 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Rage-Bets sind nicht gut! Man sollte vorher die Teams gut studieren. Klar kann es mal gut gehen, bin mir aber sicher, dass unter Strich nen Minus bei rum kommt


Gerade läuft es wieder gut. ^^
SpaceS hat schon mal 1/2 bzw 1/3 Runden gemacht. Bin mich 20€ drauf und kriege als Return dann 30€.


----------



## Fazzi (23. Juli 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gerade läuft es wieder gut. ^^
> SpaceS hat schon mal 1/2 bzw 1/3 Runden gemacht. Bin mich 20€ drauf und kriege als Return dann 30€.



die haben hinten raus leider ordentlich nachgelassen, aber so ist es halt manchmal 

hab hier mal einen mit predictions entdeckt und hab schon das ein oder andere plus gemacht. wird auch laufend aktualisiert, falls es wen interessiert
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Ropip0bPqrojFtM/htmlview?pli=1&sle=true#gid=0


----------



## Reddgar (23. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Link. Werde es mit aufnehmen um es evtl als Bestätigung anderer Quellen & eigener Meinung zu nehmen


----------



## isnicable (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich hab in meinem Inventar noch 2 mal die Ak Redline rumliegen die ich aber nicht spiele. Und bevor die da vergammeln wollte ich mich mal schlau machen ob es sich lohnt damit zu Wetten oder springt da am Ende des Tages nicht wirklich was raus ? 

Ich bin beim Wetten noch ein Voll noob muss mich also auch noch erstmal damit beschäftigen auf wen es sich lohnt zu wetten und den ganzen Krims krams. 

lg


----------



## lozux (28. Juli 2015)

Lohnen tut es sich schon, aber du kannst aber auch viel verlieren wenn du es noch nicht kannst. Am besten erstmal nur Matches verfolgen eine Woche lang, und dann zur ESL Cologne anfangen. Kann dir die oben verlinkte Google Docs Seite nur empfehlen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2015)

ESL One Cologne wird dafür perfekt sein.

1. LAN- kein DDoS usw.
2. Teams werden ALLES geben um zu gewinnen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. August 2015)

Habe gerade 25€ auf E-Frag gesetzt. Sollte ich diese Wette verlieren, höre ich mit dem Gambling auf. Gewinne ich, geht es weiter.


----------



## FabianHD (2. August 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe gerade 25€ auf E-Frag gesetzt. Sollte ich diese Wette verlieren, höre ich mit dem Gambling auf. Gewinne ich, geht es weiter.



Tut mir Leid für dich.

Hab gestern auf Mouz (gegen E-Frag) gesetzt und bin fast gestorben. 
Knappe Kiste gestern.


----------



## Reddgar (2. August 2015)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für dich.
> 
> Hab gestern auf Mouz (gegen E-Frag) gesetzt und bin fast gestorben.
> Knappe Kiste gestern.




Dito. Spannendste spiel ever! Mein Kumpel war leider der Meinung E-Frag wäre unbesiegbar nachdem E-Frag ja einige top teams platt gemacht hat. Naja. Mouz FTW


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. August 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Dito. Spannendste spiel ever! Mein Kumpel war leider der Meinung E-Frag wäre unbesiegbar nachdem E-Frag ja einige top teams platt gemacht hat. Naja. Mouz FTW


Alles ziemlich komisch. TSM lässt sich von HR und E-Frag rasieren, mouz zerstört E-Frag, aber für HR wird es schwer? Ich denke da an Betrug ^^

Wo Menschen sind, gibt es auch menschliche Interessen.


----------



## FabianHD (2. August 2015)

Hab heute wieder auf mouz gesetzt. Wie die grad auf Overpass die T-Runde geholt haben. Krass


----------



## lozux (3. August 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Alles ziemlich komisch. TSM lässt sich von HR und E-Frag rasieren, mouz zerstört E-Frag, aber für HR wird es schwer? Ich denke da an Betrug ^^
> 
> Wo Menschen sind, gibt es auch menschliche Interessen.


Naja, in CS kann halt viel passieren. Nicht jede Unerwartete Situation oder Ergebnis ist wegen Cheats oder Wettbetrug. Manchmal spielen halt auch die Pros nicht ganz konsistent. Außerdem liegt dem einen der eine Gegner besser etc.

Da direkt Betrug zu sagen finde ich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. August 2015)

lozux schrieb:


> Naja, in CS kann halt viel passieren. Nicht jede Unerwartete Situation oder Ergebnis ist wegen Cheats oder Wettbetrug. Manchmal spielen halt auch die Pros nicht ganz konsistent. Außerdem liegt dem einen der eine Gegner besser etc.
> 
> Da direkt Betrug zu sagen finde ich etwas übertrieben.


Ach und iBuyPower wurde natürlich auch nur gebannt, weil die Gegner besser waren 

Wenn ein Tier 3-Team oder No-Tier-Team mit 10%igen Odds auf GOLounge plötzlich ein Tier 2-Team oder Tier 1-Team basht und das Verlierer-Tier1-Team auf einen Schlag sehr wertvolle Skins im Inventory hat (wie damals VP und IBP), weiß man, was da läuft 

Nicht jeder Loss ist Betrug, aber auch nicht immer nur ein Loss.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. August 2015)

Was denkt ihr über Dig vs E-Frag ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. August 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über Dig vs E-Frag ?


E-Frag. So wie die aufdrehen ^^


----------



## hendrosch (21. August 2015)

Oh ja C9 gegen Kinguin hat mich nicht enttäuscht 
Aber CLG macht das jetzt oder? Also nicht noch so eine schöne 4:1 Wette


----------



## Hardwell (21. August 2015)

Na´Vi vs. TBDb? Bin am überlegen ob ich TBDb klein anspiele.


----------



## hendrosch (21. August 2015)

Wird NaVi denke machen schelcht haben die bis jetzt nicht gespiel (außer vielleicht 16-2 gegn Fnatic wie kann sowas passieren? Habs nicht gesehen)
Das Spiel gegen Titan war eigentlich solide die sind grad nur auch recht stark deshalb so knapp. Also würde sagen das NaVi das holt.


----------



## Legacyy (21. August 2015)

In letzter Zeit praktisch alle underdog Wetten gewonnen 

Aus 6ct mal 28 gemacht dank FSide.
Und ja, ich wette immer nur so low, keine Lust viel zu verlieren.


----------



## lozux (26. August 2015)

Zur Zeit läuft es bei mir wieder beim Wetten. Obwohl ich nur den Finaltag ESL gemacht habe gut 10$ gemacht.

Morgen gibt es wieder interessante Spiele, wenn ihr meine Preds wollt meldet euch (habe verschiedene teils pay Gruppen, sollte für euch gut was raus springen )


----------



## lozux (26. August 2015)

So, hier die Bets für heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann noch super low auf Kinguin gehen, da dort die Odds etwas verdreht sind, oder Medium auf  Dignitas (das game wird sehr wahrscheinlich 1:1 ausgehen, F3 sehr sicher nicht 2 Maps gewinnen.)

Beim zweiten Dig/f3 Match muss man schauen wie die Temas davor spielen. Wenn es unter 30% für f3 bleibt werde ich low auf sie setzen.

(Info zur Bet Größe: Habe etwa 100 $ Inventar, dann könnt ihr das jewils auf auch anpassen ;D)

So wies aussieht bekleckert sich F3 gerade nicht mit Ruhm.  (vllt zuviel Rum?)
Werde vllt ganz low auf sie gehen beim zweiten Match, aber nur wenn die Odds sich noch verringern.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. September 2015)

Masterplan:

Jetzt 1,98€ auf NIP gesetzt (Reward: 8,92€). Wenn sie gewinnen, geht der volle Reward auf VP (Reward: 18€), wenn sie verlieren, habe ich halt 2€ verloren.


----------



## Legacyy (9. Oktober 2015)

Da ich momentan nichts zu tun hab, wette ich mal wieder ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum glück waren die Bots offline.. sonst wär das ne Katastrophe geworden xDDD


----------



## Koyote (28. Oktober 2015)

Seit langem mal wieder gewettet, zwar nur ne low bet aber trotzdem 

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Legacyy (28. Oktober 2015)

Kranker Typ... von 40€ auf über 13k in 3 Monaten...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qxVRqnzzeoNiKN0/htmlview?pli=1&sle=true#gid=0


----------



## Koyote (29. Oktober 2015)

Habe heute just 4 Fun auf Envy und Titan gesetzt. Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## Legacyy (29. Oktober 2015)

So ein Dreck. Ich hätte mehr auf LG setzen sollen


----------



## isnicable (30. Oktober 2015)

eurer tip für NIP gegen titan `?


----------



## Zureh (30. Oktober 2015)

isnicable schrieb:


> eurer tip für NIP gegen titan `?



Ich denke, dass das ein sehr knappes Spiel wird. Wenn Titan unter 40% bleibt, würde ich auf Titan setzen. Ansonsten einfach Skip und das Match genießen  

Also ich gönns Titan, dass sie das gewinnen und in die Playoffs einziehen.


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2015)

Hab auf G2 gesetzt und auch gewonnen. Stark die jungs. Ich sage NIP gewinnt, skippe jedoch.
EDIT: Hätte ich mal nicht geskippt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. November 2015)

Ich würde nie an eurer Stelle in Majors setzen. Da passieren zu heftige Dinger. ^^


----------



## Koyote (1. November 2015)

Naja, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind ist das grade das Major mit dem meisten Upset. Habe in majors bisher am meisten gewonnnen.


----------



## exesus (9. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich Ratschläge für jemanden, der mit dem Gedanken spielt damit anzufangen? Ist ja auch nciht gerade ohne Suchtgefahr denk ich mal ^^
Und allgemein was man so bedenken sollte ^^


----------



## AtzeKrank (10. November 2015)

Einfach nicht wetten und die skins die du haben willst direkt kaufen!


----------



## bausl (10. November 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Einfach nicht wetten und die skins die du haben willst direkt kaufen!



Wahrere Worte wurden nie gesprochen.


----------



## exesus (10. November 2015)

Und wenn man trotzdem mal ein wenig wetten möchte, mit was für Skins fängt man an? Ich hatte überlegt so ein paar 10-15ct Skins zu holen und mit denen mal das Glück versuchen ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. November 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Und wenn man trotzdem mal ein wenig wetten möchte, mit was für Skins fängt man an? Ich hatte überlegt so ein paar 10-15ct Skins zu holen und mit denen mal das Glück versuchen ^^



Kann man machen. Man kann nicht viel verlieren, aber auch nicht viel gewinnen.

Ich würde unter 1€ Skins nicht anfangen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2015)

Kannst ja erstmal "trocken" wetten, also dir auf dem Papier oder in einer Excel-Tabelle ein Startkapital aufschreiben und dann so tun, als würdest du wetten abschließen. Dann siehst du ja, ob du ein gutes Händchen für sowas hast oder nicht. Ich glaube es gibt mittlerweile sogar schon Seiten, auf denen man mit nicht existierenden Skins wetten kann. Musst mal googeln "Betting without skins" oder so 

Wenn du auf lange Sicht Gewinn machen willst, dass musst du sehr viele Spiele sehen um zu wissen, wie gut die Teams *im Moment* sind. Wenn du dann eine gute Quote siehst (z.B. 50/50 auf CSGOLounge, du denkst aber, dass es eher 60/40 ist, dann setzt du einen Bruchteil deines Kapitals (Nie All In gehen, außer man hat eh nur 2€ zur Verfügung ^^)

Insgesamtsolltest Du dir im Klaren sein, dass dieses ganze Wetten extrem viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wenn du damit zuverlässige Gewinne erzielen willst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. November 2015)

Ach und die zwei wichtigsten Regeln beim Wetten noch beachten.

1. Niemals auf Virtus Pro wetten.

2. Niemals gegen Virtus Pro wetten.

Dann kann auch nichts schiefgehn


----------



## AtzeKrank (10. November 2015)

@Kaaruzo: Das stimmt so leider nicht! Nicht auf VP setzen wenn sie Overdog sind. Auf VP setzen wenn sie Underdog sind.


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2015)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo: Das stimmt so leider nicht! Nicht auf VP setzen wenn sie Overdog sind. Auf VP setzen wenn sie Underdog sind.



Also gegen VP setzen, wenn sie Overdog sind


----------



## lozux (10. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach und die zwei wichtigsten Regeln beim Wetten noch beachten.
> 
> 1. Niemals auf Virtus Pro wetten.
> 
> ...


Gibt noch mehr Wundertüten-Teams:
-Dignitas (manchmal guter Underdog gegen Tier 1, manchmal Bot gegen Cevo Amateur Teams)
-Mouz (teils sehr gut, teils nur standard) 
-NaVi immer sie aktuelle Form besonders beachten, gerade bei Ihnen Stimmen häufig die Odds nicht ganz.


----------



## exesus (10. November 2015)

Das sowas Zeit braucht ist mir klar, hab aber beim letzten dreamhack gemerkt, dass es doch irgendwie interessanter ist, als ich dachte .
Aber mit 15ct bis 20ct geht das schon oder? Man bekommt dann halt nur so 3ct Skins ggf. Raus.. Bzw. Kann halt auch Skins kombinieren...
Und üben kann ich ja in den 7 tagen in denen man die Skins nicht handeln kann...


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Das sowas Zeit braucht ist mir klar, hab aber beim letzten dreamhack gemerkt, dass es doch irgendwie interessanter ist, als ich dachte .
> Aber mit 15ct bis 20ct geht das schon oder? Man bekommt dann halt nur so 3ct Skins ggf. Raus.. Bzw. Kann halt auch Skins kombinieren...
> Und üben kann ich ja in den 7 tagen in denen man die Skins nicht handeln kann...



Geht natürlich schon mit 15-20ct Skins, dauert aber alles extrem lange und wenn du bei einem 80-20 Spiel dann z.B. 20 ct auf den Overdog setzt dann ist es wahrscheinlich, dass du gar nichts bekommst wenn du gewinnst, weil es eben nicht mehr genug Skins gibt und dann Leute die Skins bekommen, die mehr riskiert haben als du 

Am Besten du schaust dir ein paar Wett-Guides an, gibt ein paar gute, die dir die wichtigsten Sachen näher bringen. 

Zum Thema Startkapital: Überleg was du bereit bist zu verlieren (z.B. 15€). Dann kaufst du dir für 15€ ein paar verschiedene Skins (z.B. 15 x 1€ Skin). Mit 10-15ct sich hochzuwetten ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## exesus (10. November 2015)

Ich hatte überlegt erstmal 5 zu investieren, und dank deiner Denkanstöße vielleicht neben 15-20ct auch ein paar für etwas mehr...
Kennst du ein paar guides zu denen du den link mal hättest,


----------



## Zureh (10. November 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt erstmal 5 zu investieren, und dank deiner Denkanstöße vielleicht neben 15-20ct auch ein paar für etwas mehr...
> Kennst du ein paar guides zu denen du den link mal hättest,



Zum Beispiel dieser hier: Klick


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2015)

So, wenn heute alles so klappt, wie ich es plane, bin ich rich.

4$ auf HR gegen nV gesetzt -> 14$ reward (18$)
Dann 18$ auf SK gegen NIP -> 50$ reward (68$)
Von diesen 68$ setze ich dann 25% (17$/18$) auf C9 -> 10$ reward (78$).

Hoffen wir mal, dass alles klappt.


----------



## exesus (10. November 2015)

Sag mal wettet ihr mit eurem Hauptaccounts? Oder habt ihr zweitaccounts?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> So, wenn heute alles so klappt, wie ich es plane, bin ich rich.
> 
> 4$ auf HR gegen nV gesetzt -> 14$ reward (18$)
> Dann 18$ auf SK gegen NIP -> 50$ reward (68$)
> ...



So, wie HR gerade spielt, owne ich die solo-queue ffs


----------



## lozux (10. November 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> So, wie HR gerade spielt, owne ich die solo-queue ffs


War doch klar hahahaha


----------



## exesus (11. November 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Sag mal wettet ihr mit eurem Hauptaccounts? Oder habt ihr zweitaccounts?



Noch ne Frage :
Hattet ihr schonmal den Fall das csgolounge euren Pass sehen möchte? Die haben ja in ihren Regeln was davon stehen, dass sie nach einem Dokument fragen können bzgl. des Alters...


----------



## Koyote (17. November 2015)

Bzgl Startkapital:
Ich bin und war immer ein riesen Freund von "großem" Startkapital (~150€). Spiele verfolge, selbst anschauen und unabhängig von Reddit und anderen komischen Quellen eine Meinung bilden und setzen. Facebook, Twitter, Instagram whatever der Spieler verfolgen, ggf auch Stream und über das Tournament / die Liga informieren. Um was geht es in dem Match, welche Teams spielen bei welcher Bedeutung wie gut.
Und dann geht man mit 150 drauf. War auch schon mit 300 auf Matches. Und lasst euch nichts von den schlauen Leuten erzählen, die immer mit kleinen Beträgen auf ihre was weiß ich gekommen sind. Es bleibt immer eine Glückssache. Klar, man kann alles verlieren, aber man kann auch auf Spiele setzen, die wesentlich besser einzuschätzen sind. Und in 8 Spielen ist ein upset wahrscheinlicher als in einem. Und wenn ihr eben immer nur 3 euro rausbekommt, aber 18 setzt, dann kommt man da nicht weit.
So ist MEINE MEINUNG, und meine persönliche Strategie, so habe ich (damals) auch einiges rausgeholt. Heute wette ich nurnoch zum Spaß ein bisschen nebenher und mache größere Geschäfte eher in Spielos. 
Eure schlauen Gegenargumente könnt ihr gerne schreiben, aber nicht gegen mich richten, da sie mich eh nicht interessieren. Wenn ich 50 Euro in der Spielo verliere lachen alle und sagen wie dumm ich doch bin. Wenn ich dann jedoch mit 600 rauskomme fragen sie mich, wie das ging. Ähnlich ist es beim Wetten auch. Selbstverständlich führen viele Wege ans Ziel, aber ich wollte nur meinen persönlichen darstellen.

Bzgl Dokumente/Pass:
Nein. Ich denke dass ist bei Betrugsverdacht oder extrem hohen Summen der Fall, weiß es jedoch nicht. 

MfG
Koyote


----------



## isnicable (17. November 2015)

hast du gestern 150€ auf Flipside gewettet ^^

Auf cs go lougne war die verteilung 90%  -  10% als ich rein geschaut habe


----------



## Koyote (17. November 2015)

Nein, habe ich nicht  Wette schon des längeren nichtmehr aktiv, da mir das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Bisschen Geld kann man mit dem Wetten aber trotzdem machen. Vor ca. 2 Wochen war ich auf dem Weg zum Fitnesstudio, als ich an einem Kreis von ca. 5 Kindern vorbeigelaufen bin. Ja, es waren Kinder. Älter als 12 war keiner von denen. Und da hörte ich durch ihre komische Musik hindurch nur die süße Stimme sagen "Noch 1 Win dann Global ischwör".... Dann wusste ich, wie viel Sinn es noch macht, Matchmaking zu spielen


----------



## exesus (20. November 2015)

Koyote schrieb:


> Bzgl Startkapital:
> Ich bin und war immer ein riesen Freund von "großem" Startkapital (~150€). Spiele verfolge, selbst anschauen und unabhängig von Reddit und anderen komischen Quellen eine Meinung bilden und setzen. Facebook, Twitter, Instagram whatever der Spieler verfolgen, ggf auch Stream und über das Tournament / die Liga informieren. Um was geht es in dem Match, welche Teams spielen bei welcher Bedeutung wie gut.
> Und dann geht man mit 150 drauf. War auch schon mit 300 auf Matches. Und lasst euch nichts von den schlauen Leuten erzählen, die immer mit kleinen Beträgen auf ihre was weiß ich gekommen sind. Es bleibt immer eine Glückssache. Klar, man kann alles verlieren, aber man kann auch auf Spiele setzen, die wesentlich besser einzuschätzen sind. Und in 8 Spielen ist ein upset wahrscheinlicher als in einem. Und wenn ihr eben immer nur 3 euro rausbekommt, aber 18 setzt, dann kommt man da nicht weit.
> So ist MEINE MEINUNG, und meine persönliche Strategie, so habe ich (damals) auch einiges rausgeholt. Heute wette ich nurnoch zum Spaß ein bisschen nebenher und mache größere Geschäfte eher in Spielos.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort mit dem Dokument/Pass !
Mal gucken, ob ich das mache, wenn dann wäre das halt eh nur recht wenig Startkapital ! Aber das ist ja je nach Meinung unterschiedlich ;D


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. November 2015)

CSGO Lounge - G2 vs CLG - Match 6947
CSGO Lounge - Cloud9 vs TSM - Match 6946

Ich denke mal, dass CLG und C9 das machen. ^^
Low auf CLG und C9 ... Mal sehen.

Edit: Oh, nee. Sehe gerade, dass G2 die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2015)

Eben mal wieder just 4 fun gesetzt.
Screenshot by Lightshot

Nichts besonderes, aber den Thread mal bisschen pushen


----------



## isnicable (5. Dezember 2015)

wer hat gerade auch auf SK Gaming gesetzt ? ^^ ez skins


----------

